# Νεολογισμοί (Neologisms)



## nickel (Mar 17, 2008)

Χωρίς να επεκταθώ στα περί νεολογισμών (δίνω κάποια αρχική βιβλιογραφία από το διαδίκτυο παρακάτω), θα πρέπει εδώ να διακρίνουμε τους νεολογισμούς από την ψυχαγωγική λεξιπλασία του άλλου νήματος. Το προσωπικό μου ενδιαφέρον (αλλά και ο πονοκέφαλος πολλών μεταφραστών) είναι πώς ένας νεολογισμός της γλώσσας-πηγής στο γλωσσικό ζεύγος στο οποίο εργαζόμαστε αποδίδεται καλύτερα στη γλώσσα-στόχο. Μήπως υπάρχει ήδη εύστοχη απόδοση και δεν το έχουμε πάρει χαμπάρι; Ο ελληνικός νεολογισμός που έχουμε μπροστά μας προέκυψε από την ανάγκη να αποδοθεί ένας ξένος όρος ή είναι πρωτογενές δημιούργημα της γλώσσας μας;

Φανταστείτε τον φτωχό μεταφραστή που πρωτοσυνάντησε τη λέξη «αειφορία», σε μέρες μάλιστα που δεν υπήρχε καν το διαδίκτυο, αν δεν είχε αντιληφθεί ότι είναι η προτεινόμενη μετάφραση για το sustainability. Ακόμα και τα καλύτερα λεξικά να είχε, η μόνη πληροφορία που θα έπαιρνε θα ήταν ο «αειφόρος» στον Σοφοκλή και αποκεί στον Ησύχιο (=αειθαλής).

Εγώ ο ίδιος κουβαλάω από το 1974 την απορία (και την τσατίλα): όταν στο smog του Penguin-Hellenews δεν δώσαμε την «αιθαλομίχλη», ήταν επειδή δεν κυκλοφορούσε ακόμα ευρέως ο όρος ή απλώς τον αγνοούσαμε; (Όταν πρόκειται για πρόσφατους νεολογισμούς, οι ετυμολογικές σημειώσεις των λεξικών μας δεν βοηθούν ως προς την πρώτη γνωστή εμφάνιση ενός νεολογισμού, όπως γίνεται στα μεγάλα αγγλικά ή γαλλικά λεξικά που ξέρω ή στη Συναγωγή νέων λέξεων του Κουμανούδη. Μπορώ να κατανοήσω τους λόγους.)

Δυστυχώς, τα δίγλωσσα γενικά λεξικά που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια, κυρίως αναμασούν παλιότερη ύλη. Αναζήτησα σε ένα μεγάλο (1600 σελίδων) αγγλοελληνικό λεξικό έκδοσης 2004 κάποιο φρέσκο υλικό. Όταν δεν το βρήκα, γύρισα στη βιβλιογραφία και μου απαντήθηκε η απορία: το πιο πρόσφατο αγγλικό λεξικό εκεί ήταν το Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English του 1978! Ακόμα και το Penguin-Hellenews (που δίνεται στην τελευταία του έκδοση, του 1989) ήταν πιο φρέσκο… Δεν είναι λοιπόν περίεργο που στο smog η μετάφραση που προτείνει το λεξικό του 2004 παραμένει «νέφος, ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση».

Θα ήθελα λοιπόν σ’ αυτό το νήμα να μαζεύουμε τους ενδιαφέροντες νεολογισμούς: όχι μόνο αυτούς που θεωρεί κανένας ότι έχουν καθιερωθεί και θα έπρεπε να μπουν στα λεξικά, αλλά κυρίως εκείνους που δεν είναι διαφανείς ως προς την προέλευσή τους ή την απόδοσή τους στην άλλη γλώσσα. Ίσως για πολλούς απ’ αυτούς να πρέπει να αφιερώσουμε ολόκληρα νήματα. Άλλωστε, τέτοιες είναι ήδη πάρα πολλές από τις περιπτώσεις στα μεταφραστικά νήματα των φόρουμ που γνωρίζουμε.

Ενδιαφέροντες σύνδεσμοι:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/studies/guide/thema_d12/02.html
http://kapodistriako.uoa.gr/stories/080_bo_01/index.php?m=2
http://project2007.hau.gr/telamon/files/HAU-speechValeontisMantzari_GR.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neologism


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2008)

Και ενώ κάποιοι ασχολούνται με την «ψυχαγωγική λεξιπλασία», ας καταθέσω εδώ μια λέξη που πρέπει να μπει στα λεξικά:

*νταμπλούχος* = ομάδα που κέρδισε, μέσα στην ίδια περίοδο, τον τίτλο και του πρωταθλητή και του κυπελλούχου· κατ' επέκταση, οποιοσδήποτε κερδίζει δύο τίτλους σε παρεμφερείς δραστηριότητες μέσα στην ίδια χρονική περίοδο. [από το _νταμπλ_, αγγλ. _double_ + _–ούχος_, όπως _τιτλούχος_].


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2008)

Όσο και να χλευάζεις τους λεξιπλάστες-διασκεδαστές, η Νεβερκούπεν ήρθε για να μείνει. 

Τώρα, επειδή το σύμπαν άπαν αγνόησε την επισήμανση που είχα κάνει εδώ για την ανάγκη να δημιουργηθεί δόκιμος νεολογισμός για το slacktivism, το επαναφέρω το θέμα: *απρακτιβισμός* ή (δεύτερη πρόταση) *νωθρακτιβισμός* ή (περίφραση) *ακτιβισμός του καναπέ*.


----------



## danae (Jun 9, 2008)

*νεολογισμοί*

Καλησπέρα! Αισθάνομαι αμήχανα, γιατί είμαι καινούργια σε αυτή τη δικτυακή παρέα, και γράφω δειλά το πρώτο μου σχόλιο. 

Zazula, μου άρεσαν πολύ και οι τρεις προτάσεις σου και επίσης απόλαυσα το κείμενο στο οποίο παραπέμπεις, τόσο για το ενδιαφέρον περιεχόμενο όσο και για την ωραία και μεστή του γλώσσα. 



Zazula said:


> Τώρα, επειδή το σύμπαν άπαν αγνόησε την επισήμανση που είχα κάνει εδώ για την ανάγκη να δημιουργηθεί δόκιμος νεολογισμός για το slacktivism, το επαναφέρω το θέμα: *απρακτιβισμός* ή (δεύτερη πρόταση) *νωθρακτιβισμός* ή (περίφραση) *ακτιβισμός του καναπέ*.



Μια λέξη που εμένα μου λείπει από την νεοελληνική, και που την έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σε μεταφράσεις (την αποδέχτηκε και η επιμελήτρια κατόπιν διαπραγματεύσεων...) είναι η λέξη "αναληθοφανής". Τη γράφω κι εδώ για να τη βοηθήσω να παγιωθεί...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 9, 2008)

Δεν είναι νεολογισμός. Είναι ηπειρώτικα. Όλοι μου λένε ότι καταλαβαίνουν αμέσως τι σημαίνει, αλλά... δεν είναι λέξη.

Το *κορφοκέφαλο*. Ήτοι το πάνω μέρος του κεφαλιού. "Έξυσε το κορφοκέφαλό του".


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2008)

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις:

1. Αυτό το νήμα θα έπρεπε να είναι το πιο πλούσιο γιατί συνέχεια πέφτουμε πάνω σε νεολογισμούς, λέμε «να άλλη μια λέξη που πρέπει να μπει στα λεξικά», αλλά μας πιάνει η τεμπελιά και δεν ερχόμαστε μέχρι εδώ. Στις επισημάνσεις είμαστε πρώτοι, στη γραφειοκρατία χωλαίνουμε.

2. Παραπονιάρη Ζαζ: Ίσως δεν ήμουν αρκούντως σαφής, αλλά δεν αναζητώ αγγλικούς νεολογισμούς, οι οποίοι άλλωστε καλύπτονται και με το παραπάνω από αγγλόφωνους ιστότοπους. Αναζητώ (για την ακρίβεια: το νήμα προορίζεται για) ελληνικούς νεολογισμούς, δηλαδή λέξεις που μπορούμε με κάποια βεβαιότητα (και τεκμηρίωση) να πούμε ότι θα έπρεπε να μπουν στα ελληνικά λεξικά και ποιο άραγε είναι (ή θα μπορούσε να είναι) το αγγλικό τους αντίστοιχο.

Στην περίπτωση του *slacktivism* έχουμε έναν αγγλικό νεολογισμό και μια πρόταση για την απόδοσή του. Για αυτόν το σκοπό θα έπρεπε να ανοίξεις ξεχωριστό νήμα, καθώς δεν κάνεις μια απλή επισήμανση αλλά θέλεις να ακούσεις γνώμες, οπότε θέλεις και την άπλα σου. Προς το παρόν, θεωρώ τον *απρακτιβισμό* τέλεια απόδοση. Για να καταλάβεις, βάζεις απρακτιβισμός στο Γκουγκλ και σου δίνει πρώτο το νήμα για τον Κούλογλου και ύστερα την εγγραφή της Wikipedia για το slacktivism! 

3. Αμήχανη Δανάη: καλωσόρισες και όλα τα τυπικά. Καθιερωμένο θα έλεγα πια το «*αναληθοφανής*», νεολογισμός αν και όχι καραμπινάτος, καθότι ένα αντίθετο με το στερητικό «α(ν)» απέχει συνήθως μια ανάσα από έναν υπαρκτό τύπο. Και πραγματικά πρέπει να μπει στα λεξικά γιατί πώς αλλιώς θα περιγράψουμε, ας πούμε, τις κακοφτιαγμένες σκηνές δράσεις μιας ταινίας ή τις σκηνές κάποιων ταινιών επιστημονικής φαντασίας με κομπιούτερ που φιλοξενούν προγράμματα του DOS!

4. Κόμη: Το *κορφοκέφαλο* είναι παλιότερο κι από τα μπαρμπαδέλια του Ζάζουλα (που _εδώ_ έπρεπε να καταθέσει την πραγματεία του). Υπάρχει ήδη στο Αντίστροφο και στη μετάφραση της Ιλιάδας από Καζαντζάκη και Κακριδή (_δοξεμένο στο κορφοκέφαλο, όπου στ᾿ άλογα φυτρώνει η πρώτη τρίχα_). Νεολογισμός είναι ο κάγκουρας (και δεν είναι —ακόμα— ο τζάγκος, ξέρεις εσύ).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 9, 2008)

Τελικά μου φαίνεται απέτυχα να καταλάβα το modus operandi αυτού του νήματος [αλήθεια, πώς λέγονται τα στίκι στα ελληνικά;] οπότε Νίκο εγώ θα ποστάρω όπου κι όπως με φωτίζει ο Θεός κι εσύ θα πρέπει να αναλαμβάνεις να φέρνεις δωπέρα μόνο ό,τι πρέπει.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 11, 2008)

*κρυπτοστρέιτ* (ή *κρυφοστρέιτ*): ο στρέιτ που παριστάνει τον γκέι για επαγγελματικούς λόγους


----------



## cythere (Jun 11, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> *κρυπτοστρέιτ*: ο στρέιτ που παριστάνει τον γκέι για επαγγελματικούς λόγους


 
Ή για να προσελκύσει και να ρίξει με δόλιους τρόπους αδερφομάνες στο κρεβάτι του!


----------



## Zazula (Jul 20, 2008)

*πρωθυπουργικότητα*: η αίσθηση του εκλογικού σώματος σχετικά με το πόσο κατάλληλος είναι ένας πολιτικός για πρωθυπουργός, η "καταλληλότητα για πρωθυπουργός"


----------



## Lina (Jul 22, 2008)

*προνοιακός *και *εξορθολογισμός*

Δύο λέξεις που δεν θα χαρακτήριζα μεν ως νεολογισμούς, αλλά δεν υπάρχουν στα λεξικά που κοίταξα, ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ. Ειδικά τον εξορθολογισμό, έχω την εντύπωση ότι τον ακούω τουλάχιστον τα τελευταία 20 χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 22, 2008)

Υπάρχουν και οι δύο στο πολύ ενημερωμένο Λεξικό για το Σχολείο και το Γραφείο και, ανερμήνευτες, στο ακόμα πιο ενημερωμένο Ορθογραφικό του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας.


Προσθήκη 2014:
Εκτός από το επίθετο _προνοιακός_, το ΛΝΕΓ 2012 έχει επίσης τα _εξορθολογισμός, εξορθολογίζω, εξορθολογιστικός_.


----------



## zephyrous (Aug 6, 2008)

*ταξίλατο*

Από την Τετάρτη (6/8) οι Θεσσαλονικείς ενδέχεται να αντικρύσουν στους δρόμους της πόλης ποδήλατα διαφορετικά από τα συνηθισμένα. Αφ’ ενός θα είναι πιο επιμήκη και αφ’ ετέρου θα έχουν στο πίσω μέρος σέλα χωρητικότητας δύο ατόμων. Ο λόγος; Θα χρησιμεύουν ως «ταξί». Πρόκειται για τα λεγόμενα «ταξίλατα». 

Το «ταξίλατο», κατασκευάσθηκε εξολοκλήρου στην συμπρωτεύουσα, με σκοπό να προσφέρει δωρεάν βόλτες σε όσους το επιθυμούν, διαφημίζοντας την κεντρική ιδέα των φίλων της http://www.bikerespect.gr, τραβώντας παράλληλα και την προσοχή του κόσμου για το ποδήλατο. 

To ιδιόμορφο αυτό όχημα, διαθέτει δύο θέσεις για τους επιβάτες και μια θέση ποδηλάτου για τον οδηγό. Κινείται αποκλειστικά με ανθρώπινη δύναμη και δεν έχει ηλεκτρική υποβοήθηση, όπως τα περισσότερα ποδήλατα - ταξί, που κατασκευάζονται από οργανωμένες μονάδες παραγωγής. 

Αν σκεφτεί κανείς τις τιμές των καυσίμων που ολοένα και ανεβαίνουν και την ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση που πλήττει τις μεγαλουπόλεις, το «ταξίλατο» μπορεί να γίνει ένας τρόπος εναλλακτικής μετακίνησης που θα γνωρίσει μεγάλη ζήτηση στο μέλλον.


----------



## Elsa (Aug 6, 2008)

Κάτι τέτοιο δηλαδή:
http://img12.imagehosting.gr/images.php/i41633_biotaxi.jpg (Broken link)

Υπάρχουν στις περισσότερες ευρωπαϊκές πρωτεύουσες αλλά και στην Αβάνα, απ' ότι μου είπε φίλη που πήγε εκεί!

Όμως, δεν είμαι πολύ σίγουρη ότι ταξίλατο είναι τόσο σωστό, με την έννοια οτι η λέξη αυτή, όπως την καταλαβαίνω, υποδηλώνει όχημα που το σέρνει ταξί. 
Οι Γάλλοι θαρρώ τα λένε velotaxi, οπότε ποδήλατο-ταξί ίσως είναι σωστότερο (αλλά ακούγεται σαφώς χειρότερα στο αυτί). Ταξιποδήλατο, ίσως;


----------



## anef (Aug 6, 2008)

Αν πάντως αυτοί οι τολμηροί οδηγοί των ταξίλατων στη Θεσσαλονίκη βγουν στους δρόμους και δεν περιοριστούν στην παραλία, μάλλον θα πρέπει τελικά να τα ονομάσουν τουκ-τουκ σαν τους Ταϋλανδέζους συναδέλφους τους ή καλύτερα ντουκ-ντουκ, από τις τράκες με τους οδηγάρες της ωραίας μας πόλης.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2008)

*ο σορτάκιας κι οι σορτάκηδες*

Σε συνέχεια του νήματος για την υποτιμητική κερδοσκοπία = short selling, ιδού και >5.000 γκουγκλεύσεις για το σορτάκια και τους σορτάκηδες.


----------



## zephyrous (Nov 23, 2008)

*ηλεθέαση*

Το προτείνω εδώ, γιατί δεν αστειεύομαι. :)
Ο αριθμός των προβολών μιας ιστοσελίδας.
Θα το χρησιμοποιούσατε; Πριν από λίγο μού κατέβηκε, και είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2008)

Με την ευκαιρία να επαναλάβω τις προτάσεις μου για το web surfing:

web surfing = ιστοπλοΐα | επίθ. ιστοπλοϊκός
web surfer = ιστοπλόος

Στο ίδιο πλαίσιο οι ηλεθεάσεις θα μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν και _ιστοπλοϊκές διαβάσεις_. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2008)

Ξέρεις το μπλέξιμο της ιστοσελίδας με την "ιστιοσελίδα" που γράφουν μερικοί (32.600 ιστιοσελίδες στο γκουγκλ). Θα μπορούν τώρα να μπλέκουν και τους ιστοπλόους με τους "ιστιοπλόους".


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2009)

zephyrous said:


> *ηλεθέαση*
> 
> Ο αριθμός των προβολών μιας ιστοσελίδας. Θα το χρησιμοποιούσατε;


Ναι, είναι πολύ καλό.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 4, 2009)

Πλάκα έχουν αυτά τα ηλε- του nickel, αλλά εμένα μου θυμίζουν _ηλακάτη_.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 5, 2009)

Το προπέρσινο _Πλαθολόγιο_ του Λυο Καλοβυρνά, ένα λεξικό προσωπικών νεολογισμών, πέρα από μπόλικες άσφαιρες χαριτωμενιές, έχει και μερικά που δεν θα μου έκανε έκπληξη αν καθιερώνονταν. 
Αυτήν τη στιγμή θυμάμαι μόνο το απλυτήρι - είναι το ποτήρι που χρησιμοποιείς σε όλη την διάρκεια της μέρας κι απλά το ξεβγάζεις πρόχειρα πού και πού...


----------



## panadeli (Jan 7, 2009)

*environmentalist* 
Στο λεξικό του Ρίζου βρίσκω: "1α. οικολόγος, αυτός που προσπαθεί να προστατεύσει το περιβάλλον. 1β. αυτός που πιστεύει ότι το περιβάλλον κι όχι η κληρονομικότητα επηρεάζει την εξέλιξη του ατόμου."
Σε δύο άλλα λεξικά που έψαξα δεν υπάρχει λήμμα.

Προτείνω, τουλάχιστον για τη σημασία 1α, τον νεολογισμό *περιβαλλοντιστής*, ο οποίος ήδη κυκλοφορεί αρκετά στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 7, 2009)

Υπάρχει και η περιβαντολογία, από το "περιβάν", το ξαδερφάκι του παραβάν.


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Πλάκα έχουν αυτά τα ηλε- του nickel, αλλά εμένα μου θυμίζουν _ηλακάτη_.



Θα μπορούσε να είναι και χειρότερα. Π.χ.
*e-healing* = *ηλ-ίαση*


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2009)

Ή e-home = ηλ-οικία 
Δώσε όμως και τον εδώ σύνδεσμο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=329


----------



## Elsa (Jan 10, 2009)

dipylos said:


> Υπάρχει και η περιβαντολογία, από το "περιβάν", το ξαδερφάκι του παραβάν.



Μπα, τότε θα ήταν _περιβανολογία_, νομίζω οτι βγαίνει από το _*περιβάντον_ που είναι μάλλον ένα παράλληλο, μεταλλαγμένο περιβάλλον. 
Από κει και ο, πολύ της μόδας τελευταία, _*περιβαντολόγος_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2009)

*εξαγωγός - εισαγωγός (χώρα)*

*εξαγωγός-εισαγωγός*, ως επίθετα που συνοδεύουν κυρίως τη λέξη "χώρα". Ευρήματα πάμπολλα, όχι όμως στα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, ΝΕΛ). Τα εξαγωγικός-εισαγωγικός, π.χ. εμπόριο, σημαίνουν "που αφορά την εξαγωγή-εισαγωγή", ενώ εδώ πρόκειται για υποκείμενα που δρουν, δηλ. για χώρα εξαγωγέα-εισαγωγέα, αλλά σε θέση επιθέτου, πριν από το ουσιαστικό. Υποθέτω κατά το παραγωγός. Άρα, καθ' όλα νόμιμα, και πάντως με ευρύτατη χρήση (χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές). Μακάρι κάποτε να αντικαταστήσουν και τα ουσιαστικά "εξαγωγέας-εισαγωγέας", όπως συμβαίνει με το "παραγωγός", που δεν έχει "παραγωγέας".
Πρώτα όμως πρέπει να μπουν στα λεξικά! Κι όχι να μου τα κοκκινίζει το Word...


Admin's note: Συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2009)

*ορύχος*

*ορύχος*. Είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει αυτή η λέξη; Και όμως, έχει μόνο εφτά-οχτώ εμφανίσεις, καίριες όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου (ιστότοπος της ΓΕΝΟΠ-ΔΕΗ και εργαζόμενοι στον τομέα), ενώ μία μεταφράζει έτσι τους diggers της Αγγλικής Επανάστασης, αν και ετούτοι μάλλον ως "σκαφτιάδες" θα έπρεπε να αποδοθούν.
Γλωσσικά, βέβαια, η λέξη είναι απολύτως νόμιμη. Απλώς δεν την έχουν τα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, ΝΕΛ) και φυσικά την κοκκινίζει το Word.

Σε εισαγωγικά το βάζω, και όμως πάλι μου βγάζει αποτελέσματα με το συμπαθές τρωκτικό "orychus". Ουδέν κακόν, όμως, αμιγές καλού: ορίστε που ο "ορύχος" έχει επινοηθεί από τους ξένους ζωολόγους!


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> Σε εισαγωγικά το βάζω, και όμως πάλι μου βγάζει αποτελέσματα με το συμπαθές τρωκτικό "orychus". Ουδέν κακόν, όμως, αμιγές καλού: ορίστε που ο "ορύχος" έχει επινοηθεί από τους ξένους ζωολόγους!


Δυστυχώς για να βρούμε ένα νεολογισμό, χωρίς να μπερδεύονται στα ευρήματα και αγγλικές λέξεις:
(1) επειδή είναι νεολογισμός και δεν περιλαμβάνεται στη βάση με τους κλιτικούς τύπους της Google, πρέπει να γράψουμε εμείς όλους τους τύπους (πανηγύρι στα επίθετα, στα ρήματα δεν κάνεις τον κόπο)·
(2) επειδή εκεί στη Google κάποιος οπαδός του «ουδέν κακόν» παίζει με μεταγραμματισμούς, πρέπει να αφαιρούμε τα μεταγραμματισμένα από τα ευρήματα.

Εδώ δηλαδή πρέπει να γράψουμε:
*ορύχοι OR ορύχων OR ορύχους OR ορύχος OR ορύχου OR ορύχο -orychus -orycho*
και μετά, βάσει των ευρημάτων και για οικονομία:
ορύχοι OR ορύχων OR ορύχους OR ορύχος OR ορύχου -orychus


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2009)

Από το σαββατιάτικο γλωσσικό ηλεδελτίο που στέλνει ο Michael Quinion του worldwidewords:

*Νεολογισμοί;*
NEOLOGISMS ALERT Dalton Conley is head of the sociology faculty at New York University. His book for our times, _Elsewhere USA_, which was published on 13 January, includes several invented terms, among them "weisure" ("work" + "leisure"), shorthand for an increasing tendency to work during leisure, because of advances in portable personal technology. Others are "intravidualism" (he says that it's "an ethic of managing the myriad data streams, impulses, and even consciousnesses we experience in our heads as we navigate multiple worlds" - there can be no doubt he's a sociologist); "Elsewhere Society" (which he explains as "the inter-penetration of spheres of life that were once bounded from each other"); and "economic red shift" (the anxiety caused by rising inequality at the top, in which, no matter how rich you are, people at the wealth level just above you seem to be pulling away, like receding galaxies). Expect to read some or all of these buzzwords in a newspaper near you soon. Or perhaps not.​
*Λεξιπλασία ή πρωτολογισμός;*
*Cartocacoethes*: Grant Barrett's Double-Tongued Dictionary brought this nonce or neologistic word to wider notice this week. It was coined by John Krygier on his Making Maps blog last October. It's an uncontrollable urge, compulsion or itch to see maps everywhere, a specific example of what has been called apophenia, our very human tendency to see patterns in random or meaningless data. "Cartocacoethes" is formed from "cartography" (French "carte", a card or chart), the drawing or study of maps, plus "cacoethes", an urge or incurable passion to do something, often inadvisable (from a classical Greek word that means a bad habit). What provoked the word was a report that a supposed map of Çatalhöyük of 6200 BC probably wasn't a map at all.​
Χαρτοκακόηθες; Χαρτοκακοήθεια; Μπλιαχ και τα δύο.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2009)

Costas said:


> *ορύχος*. Είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει αυτή η λέξη; Και όμως, έχει μόνο εφτά-οχτώ εμφανίσεις, καίριες όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου (ιστότοπος της ΓΕΝΟΠ-ΔΕΗ και εργαζόμενοι στον τομέα), ενώ μία μεταφράζει έτσι τους diggers της Αγγλικής Επανάστασης, αν και ετούτοι μάλλον ως "σκαφτιάδες" θα έπρεπε να αποδοθούν.
> Γλωσσικά, βέβαια, η λέξη είναι απολύτως νόμιμη. Απλώς δεν την έχουν τα λεξικά (ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, ΝΕΛ) και φυσικά την κοκκινίζει το Word.


Η λέξη που βρίσκω εγώ (σε διαδίκτυο και λεξικά) είναι *ορύκτης*. Έτσι φαίνεται ότι αποδίδεται και το ζωάκι. Και τώρα οι ερωτήσεις μου:

1. Για κάποιο λόγο τα λεξικά λένε ότι το (λημματογραφούμενο) _-ωρύχος_ μας έρχεται ατόφιο από την αρχαία και προέρχεται από το _ορύσσω/-ττω_. Υπάρχει όντως περίπτωση το ρήμα αυτό να μην έδωσε αυθύπαρκτο _ορύχος_, αλλά μόνο β' συνθετικό σύνθετων λέξεων;

2. Κάποια λεξικά κάνουν διάκριση μεταξύ των σημασιών των λέξεων _όρυξη_ και _ορυχή_: Δίνουν ορισμό για την μεν _όρυξη_ ότι είναι η πράξη τού _ορύσσω_, για τη δε _ορυχή_ ότι είναι και η πράξη και το αποτέλεσμα του _ορύσσω_. Τηρείται αυτή η διάκριση στην πράξη;

3. Τα _ορύκτης_ και _ορύχος_ (όχι στη ζωολογία) τα αντιστοιχίζουμε με το αγγλικό _miner_;

4. Θα το κάνει και αυτό ο nickel ξεχωριστό νήμα;


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2009)

Βιαστικές απαντήσεις:

3. Οι αρχαίοι είχαν τον _ορύκτη_ για τον digger και τον _ορυκτήρα_ για τον miner.

4. Βαριέμαι τώρα. Μπορώ να το κάνω αν και όταν πάρει έκταση, για να μη σκάβουμε να το βρούμε.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 17, 2009)

nickel said:


> *Νεολογισμοί;*
> NEOLOGISMS ALERT Dalton Conley is head of the sociology faculty at New York University. His book for our times, _Elsewhere USA_, which was published on 13 January, includes several invented terms, among them "weisure" ("work" + "leisure"), shorthand for an increasing tendency to work during leisure, because of advances in portable personal technology. Others are "intravidualism" (he says that it's "an ethic of managing the myriad data streams, impulses, and even consciousnesses we experience in our heads as we navigate multiple worlds" - there can be no doubt he's a sociologist); "Elsewhere Society" (which he explains as "the inter-penetration of spheres of life that were once bounded from each other"); and "economic red shift" (the anxiety caused by rising inequality at the top, in which, no matter how rich you are, people at the wealth level just above you seem to be pulling away, like receding galaxies). Expect to read some or all of these buzzwords in a newspaper near you soon. Or perhaps not.​*Λεξιπλασία ή πρωτολογισμός;*
> *Cartocacoethes*: Grant Barrett's Double-Tongued Dictionary brought this nonce or neologistic word to wider notice this week. It was coined by John Krygier on his Making Maps blog last October. It's an uncontrollable urge, compulsion or itch to see maps everywhere, a specific example of what has been called apophenia, our very human tendency to see patterns in random or meaningless data. "Cartocacoethes" is formed from "cartography" (French "carte", a card or chart), the drawing or study of maps, plus "cacoethes", an urge or incurable passion to do something, often inadvisable (from a classical Greek word that means a bad habit). What provoked the word was a report that a supposed map of Çatalhöyük of 6200 BC probably wasn't a map at all.​Χαρτοκακόηθες; Χαρτοκακοήθεια; Μπλιαχ και τα δύο.


weisure = εργανάπαυση

economic red shift = οικονομική ερυθρά μετατόπιση (κατά το βαρυτική ερυθρά μετατόπιση)

cartocacoethes = χαρτωπομανία [χαρτ(ης) + ωπ- (αρχ. οπή = όραση, πρβλ. ενώπιος) + -μανία (ακατανίκητη παρόρμηση)]
Εννοείται ότι τα χαρτοκακόηθες και χαρτοκακοήθεια είναι φρικωδώς εκτρωματικά σε εμετικό βαθμό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> weisure = εργανάπαυση


Αυτός ο όρος με ενδιαφέρει. Μπήκε κιόλας στην Wikipedia και δεν αποκλείεται να έχει διάδοση. Να τον κρατήσουμε.


Ενημέρωση 22/11/2010: Εξαφανίστηκε από την Wikipedia!


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η λέξη που βρίσκω εγώ (σε διαδίκτυο και λεξικά) είναι *ορύκτης*.


Πάντως το ΛΚΝ δεν το έχει ούτε αυτό.


Zazula said:


> 3. Τα _ορύκτης_ και _ορύχος_ (όχι στη ζωολογία) τα αντιστοιχίζουμε με το αγγλικό _miner_;


Ναι, και τουλάχιστον εμένα αυτό με καίει στις μεταφράσεις μου. Δεν μπορώ κάθε φορά που βλέπω miner να γράφω ανθρακωρύχος ή ό,τι άλλο πολυσύλλαβο -ωρύχος. Είναι τουλάχιστον αντιαισθητικό.
Έπειτα, εκτός του ότι το ορύκτης δε μ' αρέσει που έχει αυτό το 'κτ', θεωρώ ότι η παραγωγή είναι φυσικότερο να γίνει από το .......-ωρύχος, που είναι ευρύτατης χρήσης. Και θα ήταν και σόλοικο να λέμε ανθρακωρύχος αλλά ορύκτης, προκειμένου για το ίδιο πρόσωπο.
Τέλος, επαναλαμβάνω ότι τα λίγα παραδείγματα που βρήκα της λέξης ορύχος είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου απολύτως καίρια: τα λένε οι ίδιοι οι εργαζόμενοι της ΔΕΗ για τους συναδέλφους τους. Αυτό δεν θα το άλλαζα με τίποτα, ελπίζω ούτε αυτοί στο μέλλον, αν τυχόν.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2009)

Ένα από τα ωραία αποτελέσματα που βρήκες με το "ορύκτης", Zaz, είναι αυτό του 1ου ΤΕΕ Λαυρίου, που δίνει και τις λαϊκές ονομασίες:
μποσκαδόρος (ξυλοδέτης)
μιναδόρος (ορύκτης)
μπαζαδόρος (εκχωματιστής)

που έχουν και εύκολα θηλυκά! ;)

Nickel, αυτή τη στιγμή οι αναρτήσεις σου είναι 4.444. Καλό Έβερεστ! (κάποτε το Έβερεστ το έδιναν 8.888)


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2009)

*λείψανδρος*

*λείψανδρος*. Άλλα σχετικά σε -ανδρος, απ' το Αντίστροφο:

άνανδρος, Ε:αε
ανύπανδρος, Ε:αε,Ο:αε
απείρανδρος, Ο:αε*
αύτανδρος, Ε:αε
αύτανδρος, Ε:θε
εύανδρος, Ε:αε
εύανδρος, Ε:θε
μίσανδρος, Ε:αε
πολύανδρος, Ε:αε
πολύανδρος, Ε:θε
ύπανδρος, Ε:αε,Ο:αε
ύπανδρος, Ε:θε,Ο:θε

Ας πούμε: the already depleted German labour force. Εννοείται ότι μπορεί να ειπωθεί με διάφορους άλλους τρόπους, αλλά πώς θα σας φαινόταν αν έλεγε "το ήδη λείψανδρο γερμανικό εργατικό δυναμικό";
Αλλά φυσικά, και γενικότερα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Υπάρχει συγκεκριμένος όρος για τις νεκραναστημένες λέξεις; Να τους αφιερώσουμε το δικό τους νήμα. (Και ναι, πρέπει να ανοίξουμε και νήμα για τους πρωτολογισμούς, τις σοβαρές λεξιπλασίες.) 

Στο ΠαπΛεξ (αλλά και στον Δημητράκο):

*λείψανδρος, -ον *(Α)· 1. αυτός που έχει έλλειψη ανδρικού πληθυσμού· 2. (για γυναίκα) αυτή που εγκαταλείπει τον άνδρα.

Πάντως, στους αρχαίους βρίσκω μόνο αυτό σε κάποια σχόλια στον Ευριπίδη:

Στησίχορός φησιν ὡς θύων τοῖς δεοῖς Τυνδάρεως Ἀφροδίτης ἐπελάθετο· διὸ ὀργισθεῖσαν τὴν θεὸν διγάμους τε καὶ τριγάμους καὶ λειψάνδρους αὐτοῦ τὰς θυγατέρας ποιῆσαι.


ΜΤΕ: Δεν αναφέραμε τον *εξορύκτη* στα περί miner.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2009)

*κοπαδιάζω*

Θα μπορούσα να το βάλω και σαν πρόταση για απόδοση ορισμένων σημασιών του ρήματος herd, αλλά επειδή δεν εμφανίζεται στα ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ-1, ΝΕΛ (τα άλλα δεν τα έχω, δεν ξέρω), το αναρτώ στους νεολογισμούς. Στο διαδίχτυο, 320 σελίδες για το γ' πληθ. "κοπαδιάζουν". Κυρίως αμετάβατο (τα ψάρια, τα πουλιά), αλλά γιατί όχι και μεταβατικό. Συγγενές με τα συναγελάζομαι (αμτβ.) και κινώ κατά αγέλες (μτβ.) του Ματζέντα (herd), αλλά πιο δημοτικό. Το "συναγελάζονται" δίνει 1930 σελίδες, οι οποίες όμως αφορούν τους ανθρώπους και έχουν ειρωνική χροιά. Άρα μιλάμε για λέξεις με σημασία όχι επικαλυπτόμενη αλλά συμπληρωματική.

Υ.Γ. Σ' ένα από τα τελευταία αποτελέσματα του "κοπαδιάζουν" βρήκα κι έναν ιστότοπο με παροιμίες, όπου αναφέρεται η εξής: "Κοπαδιάζουν οι Κερτιζέοι, κλέβουν οι Τσιπιαναίοι. (Λέγεται όταν κάποιος κλέβει το γείτωνά του.)" Δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω πώς από τη φράση αυτή βγαίνει το νόημα αυτό, αλλά τέλος πάντων να που η λέξη υπάρχει και σε παραδοσιακό περιβάλλον (όπως ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου αναμενόμενο).


----------



## nickel (Jan 21, 2009)

Costas said:


> Υ.Γ. Σ' ένα από τα τελευταία αποτελέσματα του "κοπαδιάζουν" βρήκα κι έναν ιστότοπο με παροιμίες, όπου αναφέρεται η εξής: "Κοπαδιάζουν οι Κερτιζέοι, κλέβουν οι Τσιπιαναίοι. (Λέγεται όταν κάποιος κλέβει το γείτωνά του.)" Δεν πολυκαταλαβαίνω πώς από τη φράση αυτή βγαίνει το νόημα αυτό, αλλά τέλος πάντων να που η λέξη υπάρχει και σε παραδοσιακό περιβάλλον (όπως ήταν κατά τη γνώμη μου αναμενόμενο).



Να μεταφέρω από το ΠαπΛεξ την αγαπημένη και σε μένα σημασία του *κοπαδιάζω*: συγκροτώ αγέλη, μαζεύω ζώα ή ανθρώπους και κάνω κοπάδι ή δημιουργώ όχλο.

Όσο για την παροιμία (από τον νομό Ηλείας, όπου η Κερτίζα και τα Τσίπιανα): Φτιάχνουν κοπάδια οι μεν, έρχονται οι κοντοχωριανοί τους και τους τα κλέβουν. Απορίας άξιο, πού τη βρήκε ο καταγράψας.


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2009)

Έχω την εντύπωση, nickel, ότι τα 3 μεσαία λεξικά θα πρέπει να κάνουν ένα γιουρούσι στο ΠαπΛεξ και να εμπλουτίσουν τις σελίδες τους, ειδικά δε το ΛΚΝ, που υπάρχει και ονλάιν και είναι το πιο εύχρηστο για μας. Ναι, κι εμένα αυτή η μεταβατική σημασία μου χρειάστηκε. Όσο για το άλλο με την παροιμία, δεν είναι τελικά τόσο "κλέβω το γείτονά μου" όσο "κλέβω την έτοιμη δουλειά του διπλανού μου". Ο ιστότοπος είναι της Ηλείας, από εκεί την ξέρουν.

Είχα ακούσει ότι το ΠαπΛεξ θα κυκλοφορήσει σε ενιαίους τόμους, αυτονομημένο από την Εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Ξέρεις αν ισχύει;


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2009)

*δικαιικός*

ΛΚΝ όχι, ΛΝΕΓ-1 ναι, με σημ. ότι ορθότ. το "δικαϊκός" (!...).
Ανευρίσκεται και πολύ σπανιότερο "δικαιακός". (Λεξικά: όχι)


----------



## Costas (Jan 30, 2009)

φονικότητα (και πιο σπάνια: δολοφονικότητα), όχι στο ΛΚΝ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 1, 2009)

Πρωτολογισμός είναι, δεν έχει ευρήματα, και ελάχιστα είναι και τα ευρήματα της αγγλικής λέξης, αλλά βρίσκω τόσο πετυχημένο το μετάφρασμα που θα έπρεπε να καθιερωθεί. Αναφέρομαι στον όρο *debtosaurus* για την καταχρεωμένη Αμερική, που διάβασα σε άρθρο της Washington Post.

How could the giants of capitalism have been so stupid? That was the question that ran through Davos all week, and the bluntness of the discussions was, in its way, reassuring. The global economy may have gone to hell, but people haven't lost the ability to think critically about it. One of the most articulate critiques came from Niall Ferguson, a professor of history at Harvard, who repeated an argument he has made in several recent books that the American "debtosaurus" is following Britain down the path of imperial exhaustion and decline.​
Στη μετάφραση του άρθρου στην Καθημερινή ο όρος παίρνει γνήσια λογοπαικτική χροιά:
*ο δανειόσαυρος*


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2009)

Κομμάτα (η). Στο λήμμα του ΛΚΝ για το κομμάτι έχει μόνο κομματάκι, κομματάρα. Έχει και ξεχωριστό λήμμα κόμματος, με 2η σημασία "(σπάν.) μεγάλο κομμάτι". Ακριβώς με αυτή τη σημασία θεωρώ ότι λείπει και είναι πιο συχνό το "κομμάτα", που φυσικά και υπάρχει και λέγεται.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2009)

Τα λεξικά έχουν συνήθως αρκετές παραλείψεις στα μεγεθυντικά και υποκοριστικά. Είναι άλλωστε τόσο μεγάλη η ευχέρεια που μας δίνει η γλώσσα μας να φτιάχνουμε από δαύτα που δεν μας προλαβαίνουν τα λεξικά. Το ΛΚΝ πάντως έχει το _κομματίδιο_ (στο «κόμμα»), που λείπει από το ΛΝΕΓ. Μεγεθυντικά–υποκοριστικά, ΛΝΕΓ-ΛΚΝ = 1–1. :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 9, 2009)

ολόθυμος. Όχι στο ονλάιν ΛΚΝ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2009)

*Εικονοπλασία* (για το imagery). Σε κανένα λεξικό.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 11, 2009)

Βλέπω στον Γκούγκλη ότι εδραιώνεται το *φατσαμπούκι*.

Μάλλον, δεν είναι γι' αυτό το τόπικ, αλλά δεν ήξερα που να το βάλω.


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2009)

αφηφη(ι)σιά. Όχι στο ονλάιν ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Elena (Feb 14, 2009)

Costas said:


> αφηφη(ι)σιά. Όχι στο ονλάιν ΛΚΝ.



Στο έντυπο το έχουνε; (Μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μας πείτε και τι σημαίνει; Γιατί βλέπουμε τα παραπάνω, αλλά δεν το πιάνουμε -ούτε ο ένας... ούτε η άλλη.


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2009)

Να υποθέσω ότι εννοεί *αψηφισιά*;


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2009)

Όχι, ούτε στο έντυπο. Ζητώ συγνώμη, αλλά επειδή αυτά τα γράφω δουλεύοντας, και δεν μπορώ να διακόπτω συνεχώς τη δουλειά μου για να κοιτάζω έντυπο ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, Κριαρά..., αποφάσισα να γράφω μόνο αυτό για το οποίο είμαι σίγουρος, δηλ. για το ονλάιν ΛΚΝ. Υποθέτω ότι στο 99% των περιπτώσεων, αν δεν το έχει το ονλάιν ΛΚΝ, δε θα το έχει ούτε το έντυπο.
Εννοείται ότι δεν πρόκειται για νεολογισμό, αλλά στην αρχή του νήματος ο Nickel είχε γράψει να βάζουμε εδώ ότι θα θέλαμε να υπάρχει σ' ένα λεξικό, ενώ δεν το βρίσκουμε σ' αυτά που χρησιμοποιούμε.

Σημασία: από το αψήφιστος. Σημειωτέον ότι το ΛΚΝ ξέρει το αψήφιστος μόνο ως "αυτός που δεν έχει ψηφιστεί", ενώ το επίρρημα "αψήφιστα" το λέει "χωρίς να το σκεφτώ σοβαρά" κττ. Ε, η αψηφισιά έχει να κάνει με τούτη τη σημασία. Το ΙΛΝΕ (Ιστ. Λεξ. Ακαδ.) το έχει 1) αδιαφορία, αμεριμνησία, νωθρότης, 2) τόλμη, θράσος, 3) αδιακρισία, απείθεια, 4) απροσεξία, 5) περιφρόνησις. Και το έχει με γιώτα (από το αψήφιστος [με τη σημασία που αγνοεί το ΛΚΝ] και όχι από το αψηφώ).

Γκουγκλιές, πολλές (350 με γιώτα και 400 με ήτα).


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2009)

Και πλούσια ευρήματα εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 14, 2009)

Γεια σου ρε Nickel, υδραυλικέ των διαδικτυακών καναλιών! :) (Μη μου πεις τώρα να βάλω κόμμα μετά το "Γεια σου"...)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 14, 2009)

> Μη μου πεις τώρα να βάλω κόμμα


Είχε κατεβεί στις τελευταίες εκλογές, αλλά μετά την αψηφισιά το κόμμα διαλύθηκε. :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2009)

*εμποιώ*

εμποιώ. Όχι στο ονλάιν ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 17, 2009)

*genocidal*

γενοκτόνος. Όχι στο ψηφ. ΛΚΝ. Ναι στο ψηφ. Αντίστροφο. Στο διαδίχτυο, πολλά, και ουσιαστικά και επίθετα.

Επίσης, στο διαδίκτυο, καμιά κατοσταριά "γενοκτονικός". Στα 2 παραπάνω λεξικά, όχι.


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2009)

φιδογυρίζω, φιδοσέρνομαι. Όχι στο ψηφιακό ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Tapioco (Feb 19, 2009)

Χαμός με τα _Ψιψιψίνια_ και τα _Κοκοψόψαρα_!


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2009)

Costas said:


> φιδογυρίζω, φιδοσέρνομαι. Όχι στο ψηφιακό ΛΚΝ.



Εγώ αυτή τη λέξη την έχω ξαναδεί αρκετές φορές σε βιβλία ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας (πού, θα σας γελάσω, Καζατζάκης ήτανε, δε θυμάμαι). Πιάνεται για νεολογισμός; Και με την ευκαιρία, όταν μιλάμε για νεολογισμούς εννοούμε λέξεις που υπάρχουν στα λεξικά ή μήπως λέξεις που ναι μεν χρησιμοποιούνται ευρέως αλλά είναι φρέσκιες;


----------



## sarant (Feb 19, 2009)

Καλή ερώτηση. Πάντως, για να έχουμε ένα αντικειμενικό κριτήριο, το "όχι στα λεξικά" είναι καλός μπούσουλας. Όπου βέβαια για τις παλιότερες λέξεις, πρέπει να κοιτάξουμε και Σταματάκο, Δημητράκο, Πρωία κτλ.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2009)

Έφαγα το _δεν _παραπάνω, εννοώ λέξεις που *δεν* υπάρχουν στα λεξικά (ευτυχώς ο sarant με κατάλαβε :))


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2009)

Παλάβρα, εννοείται ότι συμφωνώ πως δεν είναι νεολογισμός. Επειδή όμως έχω βάλει επανειλημμένα λέξεις που απλώς δεν τις βρίσκω στα λεξικά (ή μάλλον στο ΛΚΝ κυρίως) και ο Νίκελ δεν με έχει ανακαλέσει στην τάξη, γι' αυτό συνεχίζω, ώσπου να αγαναχτήσει και να φτιάξει ένα νήμα με λέξεις που απλώς δεν τις βρίσκουμε στα λεξικά αλλά θα θέλαμε να τις βρίσκουμε. Εικάζω ότι για να μην το φτιάχνει, τον βολεύει "λεξικογραφικά" να πέφτουν εδωμέσα τουρλού-τουρλού και τέτοιες λέξεις, που μετά είναι εύκολο να χωριστούν από τις υπόλοιπες.

Και συνεχίζω στο ίδιο στιλ:

προτυπώνω. Όχι το ψηφ. ΛΚΝ.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2009)

ισορροπισμός. (άσκηση ισορροπίας. balancing act). Όχι στο ψηφ. ΛΚΝ. Αποτελέσματα γκουγκλ λίγα (περί τα 20), και καλά (από τους ισορροπισμούς της σοσιαλδημοκρατίας ως τους φωνητικούς ισορροπισμούς μιας τραγουδίστριας). Συνών. ακροβασία, αλλά δε με χαλάει και ο ισορροπισμός για καβάντζα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2009)

*διαδρομισμός* για το lobbying

Στο ΛΝΕΓ υπάρχει μόνο ο _διαδρομιστής_ (lobbyist), στο ΛΚΝ κανένα από τα δύο.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2009)

Άρα και τα λόμπι "διάδρομοι", υποθέτω; Και στον ενικό, "το λόμπι του πετρελαίου" = "διάδρομος του πετρελαίου";


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2009)

Για το lobby με τη σημασία group trying to influence policy, έχουμε:
λόμπι
ομάδα πίεσης
λομπίστες
διαδρομιστές

Όλα αρκετά σαφή ώστε να μην περιοριστούμε στον διάδρομο και άλλους προθαλάμους ή παρασκήνια της εξουσίας. Ωστόσο μου αρέσει ο «διαδρομισμός» σε σχέση με το μισερό «λόμπινγκ» (παρά τις εκατοντάδες τα ευρήματα) ή τα δύσμορφα _λόμπυινγκ_ και _λόμπιινγκ_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2009)

Μια ψιλοένσταση για το 'διαδρομιστής' είναι ότι παλιότερα τουλάχιστο αποκαλούνταν έτσι οι δικηγόροι που περιφέρονταν στους διαδρόμους του Δικαστηρίου προς άγρα πελατών, και απ' ό,τι βλέπω ο όρος υπάρχει και σήμερα:
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4Dcgi/4Dcgi/_w_articles_civ_11_03/02/2008_257772
Αλλά και το διαδρομιστής = λομπίστας έχει πολλές ανευρέσεις, οπότε......


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2009)

*πρέκνα* = στίγμα, φακίδα ( ; )
Λιγοστά αλλά υπαρκτά ευρήματα στο γκουγκλ, σε ενικό και πληθυντικό. Τη λέξη εγώ την (ξανα)βρήκα στο διήγημα του Ιωάννου Εν ταις ημέραις εκείναις που ανέβασα πρόσφατα:
_Ένα κοκκινομάλλικο κορίτσι με πρέκνες στο πρόσωπο δεκατέσσερα με δεκαπέντε χρονώ,_ 
αλλά τη σημασία "φακίδες" τη βάζω μ' ερωτηματικό επειδή στο γκουγκλ βρήκα κυρίως να χρησιμοποιείται η λέξη για στίγματα ή πιτσιλιές ιδίως σε σταφύλι.


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2009)

Δηλαδή το lobbyist "διαδρομιστής", το lobby "διαδρομιστές (μόν. πληθ.)" [κολλάω πολύ σ' αυτό] και το lobbying "διαδρομισμός". Το ρήμα; διαδρομίζω - κάνω διαδρομισμό; 
λόμπι / λομπίστας / λόμπινγκ (κατά το πάρκινγκ) / το ρήμα; κάνω λόμπινγκ (το "πιέζω παρασκηνιακά", εκτός συναγωνισμού και για τις δύο σχολές).
Όλα αυτά, αν θέλουμε να έχουμε όλη την οικογένεια. Αλλιώς, εντάξει, everything goes.

Άλλο: προθαλαμιστής / προθαλαμίζω / προθαλαμισμός / προθάλαμος 


Η συνέχεια (αν υπάρξει, που θα υπάρξει) *εδώ*.
_Εκ της διευθύνσεως_


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2009)

Sarant, το συνημμένο, για το *περκνός*.


----------



## sarant (Feb 20, 2009)

nickel said:


> Sarant, το συνημμένο, για το *περκνός*.



Ποιο λεξικο είναι αυτό; Το πρώην "πίσω από την εγκυκλοπαίδεια Παπ-Λαρ-Μπρ" που τώρα βγήκε αυτοτελές; Και διαφέρει;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2009)

Σωστά το λες. Για την ακρίβεια, η ψηφιακή του μορφή:

http://www.papyrosonline.gr/frontoffice/portal.asp?cpage=NODE&cnode=32


----------



## Elsa (Feb 20, 2009)

Μια φίλη από την Πόλη λέει πρέκνες τα καφετιά στίγματα στο πρόσωπο ή τα χέρια, όχι μόνο τις φακίδες αλλά και αυτά που αποκτάμε -φευ- με την πάροδο των ετών: «Άσε, μεγαλώνοντας γέμισα πρέκνες, εγώ που ποτέ δεν ήμουν πρεκνιάρα». Την πρώτη φορά που μας το είπε την κοιτάγαμε καλά-καλά, τώρα το λέμε κι εμείς.


----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2009)

αγκυρώνω. Όχι ΛΚΝ ούτε ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2009)

Έχουν και τα δύο πάντως την *αγκύρωση*.

Ένα επιπλέον κοίταγμα αξίζει να γίνεται και στο Αντίστροφο. Σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει ούτε εκεί το _αγκυρώνω_.


----------



## sarant (Feb 24, 2009)

*Ραμόνι* .
Η ελληνική απόδοση του Mondegreen.
Για τους λόγους που αναφέρονται εδώ:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/02/24/ramoni/

(Αλλωστε, δεν είναι μόνο δικό μου το ραμόνι, είναι και της ημέτερης Έλσας)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2009)

Costas said:


> προτυπώνω. Όχι το ψηφ. ΛΚΝ.


Ορισμός; Προεικονίζω, προεκτυπώνω, προτυποποιώ, καθιστώ κάτι πρότυπο, είμαι πρότυπος (κατά το ζηλοτυπώ=είμαι ζηλότυπος), άλλο;


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2009)

Προεικονίζω, όπως είπες.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2009)

Έχει κάποια εννοιολογική διαφορά ή ειδικό/περιορισμένο πεδίο χρήσης, που να τη διαφοροποιεί σε ικανό βαθμό ώστε ν' αξίζει να μάθω τη σημασία της κι εγώ; :)


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2009)

Βασικά, χρησιμοποιείται στη χριστιανική θεολογία-υμνογραφία κττ., αλλά από εκεί ξεκινώντας, και ευρύτερα (Γκουγκλ). Χοντρικά, το καταλαβαίνω σαν συνώνυμο του προεικονίζω, αλλά μπορεί και να υπάρχουν λεπτές διαφορές (εδώ υπάρχουν διαφορές μεταξύ ομοουσίου και ομοιοουσίου...). Άλλωστε, ακόμη και αν είναι ακριβές συνώνυμο, τι έγινε;


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2009)

περίσπαση. Όχι στο ΛΚΝ (το ΛΝΕΓ το έχει στο τέλος του περισπασμού). Γκουγκλ: περισπασμός περ. 200, περίσπαση περ. 80.


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2009)

εξορθολογισμός. Όχι στο ΛΚΝ, ναι στο ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2009)

Για να μην παραξενευτούν μερικοί, ας επισημάνουμε ότι προφανώς αναφέρεσαι στις νεότερες εκδόσεις του ΛΝΕΓ και όχι στις παλαιότερες. Γιατί πολλά προστέθηκαν στο ΛΝΕΓ από το 1998, ενώ δεν ξέρουμε αν γίνονται προσθήκες στο ΛΚΝ της ίδια χρονιάς, αν και πότε θα υπάρξει νέα έκδοση κ.λπ. Έχει κανείς πληροφορίες;


----------



## Costas (Feb 25, 2009)

Στη "Β' έκδοση - Β' ανατύπωση 2005 - εμπλουτισμένη" (!) του ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2009)

Παντόγραμμα (του παντογράμματος, τα παντογράμματα). Η ελληνική απόδοση του pangram.


----------



## sarant (Mar 22, 2009)

Χρυσόπαιδα για τα golden boys. Το αντιλήφθηκα σήμερα, σε άρθρο της Λιάνας Κανέλλη, αλλά όπως βλέπω έχει ειπωθεί κάμποσες φορές, εδώ και μήνες, από πολλούς.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2009)

Επιτέλους (ενν. καλώς τα τα _χρυσόπαιδα_), διότι το _golden *boys*_ ήταν σεξιστικό.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Επιτέλους (ενν. καλώς τα τα _χρυσόπαιδα_), διότι το _golden *boys*_ ήταν σεξιστικό.



Σωστά, μην ξεχνάμε την ισότητα στην ευκαιρία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2009)

Τώρα, πώς μας προέκυψε αυτό; Αναφέρομαι στα *γλισχραντικά*, το οποίο βρίσκω σε κάποια οδηγία της ΕΕ: *Υπακτικό γλισχραντικό, lubricant laxative*. Το είδα και *γλυσχραντικό, αλλά αυτό αποκλείεται από χέρι. «Γλίσχρος» σήμερα είναι ο ανεπαρκής (_γλίσχρος μισθός_), αλλά στα αρχαία είχε και τη σημασία του κολλώδους. Γλίσχρασμα ήταν η παχύρρευστη φυτική ουσία ή παρασκεύασμα (ΠαπΛεξ). Θα φτιάξουμε και ρήμα _γλισχραίνω_; «Πάρτε αυτό και γλισχράνετε προσεκτικά τα ερεθισμένα σημεία»; Θα αλλάξουμε και τα κολπικά λιπαντικά, να τα λέμε _γλισχραντικά_; (Εκτός από τον γλίσχρο, δύο ακόμα λέξεις έχουν αυτό το απαίσιο «σχρ», ο αισχρός και ο δύσχρηστος.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 4, 2009)

Για τη λανθασμένη γραφή _*γλυσχραντικό_ υποψιάζομαι παρετυμολογική επίδραση, μάλλον από το _γλυστρώ_ (που λημματογραφείται στο Δημητράκο ως διαφορετική γραφή τού _γλιστρώ_, ο δε Κριαράς σημειώνει στο _γλιστρώ_: «Η λ. στο Βλάχ. _(γλυ-)_ και σήμ.»). Η παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με το _γλυστήρι_ (=κλύσμα) μου φαίνεται μάλλον απίθανη. Η λογική πίσω από την υπόθεση που κάνω για παρετυμολογική σύνδεση με το _γλυστρώ_ είναι ότι με τη χρήση του λιπαντικού ό,τι θέλουμε να βγει ή να μπει, γλιστρά πιο εύκολα.

Τώρα που είπα «να βγει ή να μπει», και με αφορμή και την ερώτηση «τα κολπικά λιπαντικά να τα λέμε _γλισχραντικά_;», μήπως επιχειρείται να γίνει κάποιου τέτοιου είδους διαχωρισμός (δηλ. η λίπανση για έξοδο γίνεται με γλισχραντικό και για είσοδο με λιπαντικό);

Για το *_γλυστρώ_ να προσθέσω επ' ευκαιρία ότι κάποιο λογισμικό μηχανικής μετάφρασης έχει γεμίσει το Διαδίκτυο με αυτόν τον τύπο σε αναλογία 1÷2,75 έναντι του ορθού _γλιστρώ_ (π.χ. «γλυστρώ τηλέφωνο» αποδίδει η μηχανική μετάφραση το _slide phone_). Να επισημάνω ότι αυτό το λάθος πάντως, το να γράψουμε δηλαδή *_γλυστρώ_ αντί _γλιστρώ_ (λάθος υπό την έννοια και ότι η γραφή τής λέξης είναι αναντίρρητα με γιώτα, και διότι τα σύγχρονα λεξικά δεν λημματογραφούν καθόλου τη γραφή με ύψιλον), δεν εντοπίζεται από το ΛΝΕΓ ως ένα σημείο που αξίζει να τονιστεί (με κάποια σημείωση ή πλαίσιο).

Τέλος να προσθέσω ότι ο Βοστανζόγλου, πέρα από τις δύο σημασίες τής _γλισχρότητας_ που έχουμε σήμερα (πενιχρότητα και ολιγότητα), παραθέτει κι άλλη μία (φιλαργυρία).


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2009)

*υπερσκελίζω* τους ανταγωνιστές
(Το ρήμα, μόνο στο Αντίστροφο)
Το ουσιαστικό *υπερσκέλιση*, πουθενά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2009)

ΟΚ, αλλά τι ακριβώς σημαίνει το _υπερσκελίζω_ (και πώς διαφοροποιείται από το _υποσκελίζω_, γιατί δεν κατάλαβα); Και, δεδομένου ότι το _υποσκελίζω_ αποδίδει το _supplant_, σε τι αντιστοιχεί το _υπερσκελίζω_;


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι χρησιμοποιείται με τη σημασία υπερβαίνω, ξεπερνώ, π.χ. 

τα δυνητικά οφέλη υπερσκελίζουν τον κίνδυνο
τα κρατικά ομόλογα υπερσκελίζουν σε απόδοση την αντίστοιχη των μετοχών
Τα blogs έχουν κερδίσει τον δικό τους διακριτό χώρο στο τοπίο της ενημέρωσης και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις έχουν ήδη υπερσκελίσει τα κλασικά μέσα (ίσως εννοεί «υποσκελίσει», ίσως όχι)
τα κράτη μέλη έχουν λάβει μέτρα που υπερσκελίζουν κατά το μάλλον ή ήττον τις διατάξεις της (παρακάμπτουν)
Είναι το ίδιο με το *υποσκελίζω*; (ΛΚΝ: με πλάγια και συνήθ. αθέμιτα μέσα παίρνω τη θέση η οποία κανονικά ανήκε σε κπ. άλλο: _Τον υποσκέλισαν οι επιτήδειοι. Κατάφερε να αναδειχτεί υποσκελίζοντας και ικανότερους και αρχαιότερους από αυτόν_.)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2009)

Δηλαδή φτιάξαμε το _υπερσκελίζω_ για να έχουμε οπωσδήποτε ένα εις _-σκελίζω_ χωρίς τη σημασία τού «με πλάγια μέσα»; Και γιατί δηλαδή — δεν μας έφταναν τα υπερκερώ & υπερφαλαγγίζω; 

Θα μου πεις, βέβαια: Και γιατί το κουράζεις τόσο; Μα γιατί ο μόνος τρόπος να αντιληφθεί κανείς το νόημα του _υπερσκελίζω_ περνά μέσα από τη γνώση τού _υποσκελίζω_ — και θα πρέπει να δύναται επιπρόσθετα να υποθέσει ότι η αλλαγή τού προθήματος δεν μεταβάλλει το νόημα «υπερβαίνω, ξεπερνώ», αλλ' απλώς αφαιρεί το κακόσημο «με πλάγια μέσα» και μας το προσφέρει ουδέτερο: έχω μεγαλύτερο διασκελισμό ή ταχύτερο βηματισμό και εντέλει _υπερτρέχω_ (Δημητράκος) κάποιον άλλον. Τέλος πάντων, τι να κάνουμε, θα το υποστούμε κι αυτό. :) Δώσε και κάνα αγγλικό αντίστοιχο, πάντως (ναι, ναι, βάλε _ξεπερνώ_ στο λεξικό και θα τα βρεις όλα ).

Χε χε, αφού _υπερσκελής_ είναι ο έχων υπερμεγέθη σκέλη, το _υπερσκελίζω_ δεν θα έπρεπε να περιγράφει αυτό που έκανε ο Προκρούστης;


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2009)

Κι εγώ που έλεγα ότι σου έκανα δώρο μετά από αυτό που είχες πει κάποτε...



Zazula said:


> Καλά, κατάλαβα — θα χρησιμοποιώ το _υπερφαλαγγίζω_ για να 'μαι σίγουρος.  (Μόνο μην τύχει κάνα _outflank_ σε υπότιτλους... )


----------



## Zazula (Apr 29, 2009)

Ε, δεν είμαι δα και κάνας αχάριστος να μην ευχαριστήσω για το δώρο μου — άλλωστε είναι δύο χαρακτήρες βραχύτερο! :)


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2009)

nickel said:


> *νταμπλούχος* = ομάδα που κέρδισε, μέσα στην ίδια περίοδο, τον τίτλο και του πρωταθλητή και του κυπελλούχου· κατ' επέκταση, οποιοσδήποτε κερδίζει δύο τίτλους σε παρεμφερείς δραστηριότητες μέσα στην ίδια χρονική περίοδο. [από το _νταμπλ_, αγγλ. _double_ + _–ούχος_, όπως _τιτλούχος_].



Α, ΟΚ, ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ ότι είχαμε επισημάνει την απουσία της λέξης από τα λεξικά (από πέρυσι!).

Εκεί χρειάστηκαν 34 πέναλτι για να κριθεί ο νικητής δια χειρός και δια ποδός Νικοπολίδη, ο οποίος πρώτα απέκρουσε την εκτέλεση του Πελετιέρι και εν συνεχεία έδωσε το νταμπλ στον Ολυμπιακό.
http://www.in.gr/sports/article.asp?lngEntityID=1009854&lngDtrID=1105

Νταμπλούχος με τα όλα του ο Νικοπολίδης!


----------



## stathis (May 4, 2009)

nickel said:


> Νταμπλούχος με τα όλα του ο Νικοπολίδης!


Με χέρια και με πόδια, κυριολεκτικά.


----------



## Zazula (May 16, 2009)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικαιολογημένο να με εκπλήσσουν τα πολλά (1160, για την ακρίβεια) ευρήματα της φράσης *λάσπη στον ανεμιστήρα*. Για μένα είναι καινούργια. Γνωρίζετε σεις κάτι;


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2009)

Η έννοια του αγγλικού ιδιωματισμού δεν είναι "πετάω λάσπη σε κάποιον". 
*when the shit hits the fan
when all the expected trouble materializes.* _When the shit hits the fan, you had better be prepared to support those of us who are involved in this mess._
Υπάρχει επίσης το:
*something hits the fan *
*bad things develop or suddenly become known *
Αλλά έχει αναφερθεί ξανά εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=16560#post16560


----------



## Zazula (May 17, 2009)

Α, κάτι τέτοιο είχα υποψιαστεί κι εγώ: ότι μας άρεσε η νοερή εικόνα που δημιουργεί ο ανεμιστήρας τού _when the shit hits the fan_, και τον χρησιμοποιήσαμε για μία νέα φράση (που δεν είναι μετάφραση της αγγλικής). Βέβαια, υπάρχει και αυτό:
Listen your detractors and make them feeling they are the best in the world, then take a strong position against them with your supporters (the so-called "*mud-in-the-fan*" method).

Να σημειωθεί επίσης πως υπάρχουν ευρήματα και για το *mud hits the fan*.


----------



## Zazula (May 20, 2009)

Τον όρο *πανωλεθρίαμβος* τον είχε σκαρφιστεί ο diceman πριν από δύο χρόνια: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,678.msg71594.html#msg71594 Σήμερα έχει τον εκπληκτικό αριθμό των 6.070 ανευρέσεων! Και να φανταστεί κανείς ότι δεν έχει ακόμη λημματογραφηθεί στο slang.gr, οπότε και θα γίνει ακόμη δημοφιλέστερος (ο όρος, εννοείται — ο diceman είναι ήδη).  Και, φυσικά, αποτελεί την τέλεια μονολεκτική περιγραφή για την ελληνική συμμετοχή στη Γιουροβίζιον. :)


----------



## Zazula (May 28, 2009)

*Νεοδεκεμβριανά*
Τα επεισόδια στην Αθήνα που έγιναν το Δεκέμβρη του 2008, σε αντιδιαστολή με τα γνωστά Δεκεμβριανά τού 1944.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2009)

*Ελλαδέμπορος* = Έλληνας πατριδοκάπηλος


----------



## stathis (May 29, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Τον όρο *πανωλεθρίαμβος* τον είχε σκαρφιστεί ο diceman πριν από δύο χρόνια: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php/topic,678.msg71594.html#msg71594 Σήμερα έχει τον εκπληκτικό αριθμό των 6.070 ανευρέσεων!


Δεν ξέρω πόσες είναι οι σχετικές εμφανίσεις, αλλά ο «Πανωλεθρίαμβος» θα είναι ο τίτλος του τρίτου μέρος της επικής αυτοβιογραφίας του Κωνσταντίνου Τζούμα (ξέρετε, αυτής με το απόλυτο ρεκόρ πηδημάτων ανά σελίδα).
(Όταν κάνω πάντως κλικ στο Google link του Ζάζουλα, βλέπω «μόνο» 5.480 ανευρέσεις.)

Η Αλεξάνδρα βλέπει 5.580 και ο nickel 5.540. (29/5/09, ώρα 15:30)


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2009)

*λεξιλογιστική* *(η)* η περί λέξεων λογιστική· η αριθμητική προσέγγιση σε γλωσσικά θέματα, όπως π.χ. όταν μετράμε τον πλούτο μιας γλώσσας με γνώμονα τον, συνήθως αυθαίρετο, αριθμό λέξεων της γλώσσας ή όταν κρίνουμε την εγκυρότητα μιας λέξης, όρου, χρήσης κ.λπ. βάσει των ευρημάτων στο διαδίκτυο (χρησιμοποιείται και ως επίθ. *λεξιλογιστικός -ή -ό*): _Η Λεξιλογία προτιμά τις λεξιλογικές από τις λεξιλογιστικές προσεγγίσεις._


----------



## Zazula (Jun 15, 2009)

nickel said:


> *λεξιλογιστική* *(η)* η περί λέξεων λογιστική_._


Να μην συγχέεται με *lexilogistics*· διαχείριση εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας των Λεξιλόγων: _Να βγούμε απόψε για μπίρες, nickel, αλλά σίγουρα θα 'μαστε εντάξει από lexilogistics;_


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Προτείνω να ξαναμπεί στα λεξικά η αρχαία *σκωραμίδα*, να ξέρει ο κόσμος ότι είναι το καθίκι (chamber pot ή, στα νοσοκομεία, bed pan, κοινώς πάπια).


----------



## Zazula (Jul 3, 2009)

Η _σκωραμίδα_ χρησιμοποιείται σε προδιαγραφές (έτσι την έμαθα κι εγώ).


----------



## nickel (Jul 3, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Η _σκωραμίδα_ χρησιμοποιείται σε προδιαγραφές (έτσι την έμαθα κι εγώ).



Και ο *φωριαμός*, τον οποίο όμως εδέησαν και τον έβαλαν στα λεξικά.

«Προδιαγραφές»: η μαγική λέξη για να καταλαβαίνει κανείς το ρόλο της ΕΛΕΤΟ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 14, 2009)

Χα! κάποτε πουλούσα πλυντήρια σκωραμίδων (ου μην αλλά και ουροδοχείων) στα νοσοκομεία!

Θα τρελαθώ: η λέξη επανένωση δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο ΛΚΝ ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 14, 2009)

Costas said:


> η λέξη επανένωση δεν υπάρχει ούτε στο ΛΚΝ ούτε στο ΛΝΕΓ!


Στο ΛΝΕΓ έχει μπει στα λεγόμενα *αποσπασμένα λήμματα*, δηλ. «λήμματα με απολύτως διαφανή, οιονεί αυτονόητη για τον ομιλητή σημασία, που δεν έχουν ανάγκη ερμηνεύματος». Παράγωγες ή σύνθετες λέξεις όπως _ανοσήλευτος, αλληλοσφαγή, αντιδικτατορικός_ κ.ά. Τα μαζεύει στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας, όπως κάνουν κι άλλα γνωστά λεξικά, π.χ. το μεγάλο Webster.


----------



## Costas (Jul 14, 2009)

Α, μάλιστα! Προφανώς δεν είναι το ίδιο αυτονόητη η σημασία του "επανεκτύπωση":

*επανέκδοση - επανεκτύπωση - ανατύπωση*. Η λ. *ανατύπωση* δηλώνει την μετά ή άνευ διορθώσεων (κυρίως τυπoγραφικών) εκ νέου εκτύπωση ενός εντύπου (βιβλίου, σειράς κλπ.) κατά τρόπο που δεν διαφέρει (σε περιεχόμενο και σε εκδοτική εμφάνιση) από την προηγούμενη έκδοση. Η _*επανεκτύπωση*_ δηλώνει την εκ νέου εκτύπωση, συνήθ. με μεταβολές στη μορφή τού κειμένου. Αντίθετα, η *επανέκδοση* προϋποθέτει συνήθ. μεγαλύτερες ή μικρότερες διαφορές ενός εντύπου από την προηγούμενή του έκδοση. Γι' αυτό και η _επανέκδοση_ ή οι _επανεκδόσεις_ ενός βιβλίου είναι εξαιρετικού ενδιαφέροντος και δηλώνονται πάντοτε βιβλιογραφικώς (συνήθ. με έναν δείκτη πάνω στη χρονολογία εκδόσεως· π.χ. 19782 ή 19904), ενώ η _ανατύπωση_ ή οι _ανατυπώσεις_ μπορεί και να μη δηλώνονται.

if you know what I mean...

Btw, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μπουν τα superscript-subscript στην εργαλειοθήκη μας;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2009)

Αυτονόητη είναι η *επανένταξη*, που την έχουν όλα τα λεξικά. Λέξη χωρίς πρακτική σημασία είναι η *επανίδρυση*, όταν εκφέρεται από πολιτικούς. Απλώς τους διέφυγε η *επανένωση*, αλλά αγνοώ τι ισχύει στη Γ' Έκδοση του ΛΝΕΓ. Στο ΛΚΝ απλώς πατάς το κουμπάκι που λέει «Αποστολή στα corpora», μπας και τη βάλουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 14, 2009)

Costas said:


> Btw, υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μπουν τα superscript-subscript στην εργαλειοθήκη μας;



+1 σε αυτό (to that, δηλαδή..)


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2009)

Να μπει στο ΛΚΝ η λέξη *ντάνα*, και η λέξη *αμελλητί* (ίσως και να βγει η λέξη 'αμελητί'...)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2009)

Ναι, η ιστορία με το αμελητί του ΛΚΝ είναι παλιά: http://www.translatum.gr/forum/index.php?topic=12949.0. :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2009)

Costas said:


> Να μπει στο ΛΚΝ η λέξη *ντάνα*, και η λέξη *αμελλητί* (ίσως και να βγει η λέξη 'αμελητί'...)



ντάνα όπως λέμε μια ντάνα κρασί; Μια ντάνα ψωμιά;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 7, 2009)

όπως λέμε (νταρ)Ντάνα
Μάλλον νταμιζάνα για το κρασί


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Θα ήταν πολύ περίεργο να λείπει η ντάνα (η δική μας, όχι η Ιντερνάσιοναλ) από το ΛΚΝ.

*ντάνα* η [dána] O25 : στοίβα από όμοια αντικείμενα, συνήθ. εμπορεύματα: Ντάνες από φύλλα χαρτιού / από πλάκες ξύλου. [ιταλ. tana `βαθιά τρύπα στο χώμα, λουρίδα υφάσματος΄, με ηχηροπ. του αρχικού [t > d] από συμπροφ. με το άρθρο στην αιτ. [tin-ta > tinda > tin-da]] 

*Ντάνα βιβλία*. Όποιος έχει βιβλία, έχει και ντάνες.

Με το _*αμελλητί*_, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στο ΛΚΝ μπερδεύτηκαν και έβαλαν το _αμελητί_, που δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια. Επανάληψη λοιπόν:

*αμελλητί* : χωρίς αργοπορία ή αναβολή (ΛΝΕΓ) | χωρίς χρονοτριβή, αμέσως (Μείζον)

*αμελητί* : (λόγ.) αφρόντιστα (ΛΚΝ)

Το πρώτο από το αρχαίο «αμέλλητος» (που πρέπει να γίνει τώρα, όχι στο μέλλον) και το δεύτερο σχετίζεται με τα _αμελώ, αμελής_.

Με την ευκαιρία, μια παρεμφερής διαφορά με τα ομόηχα:

Τι *μέλλει* γενέσθαι; || Καημένε Αθανασόπουλε, τι σου *'μελλε* να πάθεις...
Δεν με *μέλει* τι θα γίνει. || Εσένα τι σε *μέλει*; || Η κυρία δεν με *μέλει* (έτσι πρέπει να γράφεται η ελληνική εκδοχή τού Madame Sans Gêne τού Σαρντού)
Γλυκάθηκε η γριά στο μέλι, θα φάει και το κουβέλι. | Έμαθε η γριά στο μέλι, σώνει και καλά το θέλει. (Hook him on the milk, he'll buy the cow)


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2009)

3.000 ΝΕΟΛΟΓΙΣΜΟΥΣ περιλαμβάνει το Λεξικό της Γλώσσας των Νέων, που καταρτίζει το Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών.

Από τα Νέα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2009)

Δεν υπάρχουν στα (δικά μου) λεξικά, αλλά πού θα πάει (ή θα μπουν ή θα αποκτήσω πιο φρέσκα λεξικά).

*θυματοποιώ*. Αναπόφευκτη απόδοση του _victimize_. Όταν ο θύτης (victimizer) βασανίζει, ταλαιπωρεί, κατατρέχει άδικα κάποιον άλλο (το θύμα, the victim), τον θυματοποιεί.
Ουσιαστικό: *θυματοποίηση*, victimization.
Οι λέξεις στα αγγλικά από το 1830-40.
Ας σημειωθεί ότι ο θύτης (θηλ. θύτρια) έχει διπλή σημασία (από ΛΚΝ):
1. ο ιερέας ο οποίος τελούσε τη θυσία· θυσιαστής = sacrificer, sacrificial priest.
2. (μτφ.) αυτός που διέπραξε μια βίαιη ή εγκληματική ενέργεια εναντίον κάποιου: _Βάζεις στην ίδια μοίρα τους θύτες και τα θύματα;_
Έτσι δεν χρειάστηκε να φτιάξουμε *θυματοποιητή.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2009)

Και αυτοθυματοποίηση, θυματοποιούμαι.

Προσθήκη για τα ψαχτήρια:
self-victimization = αυτοθυματοποίηση


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2009)

*κορεό (το, η)*

--μάλλον κατευθείαν από αντίστοιχο διεθνές choreo(graphy)

κορεό είναι η χορογραφία που παρουσιάζεται στις κερκίδες αγωνιστικών χώρων από φιλάθλους με τη βοήθεια (κυρίως) χαρτονιών και υφασμάτων.

*Πολλά σημερινά δημοσιεύματα:*

_O κόσμος του Ολυμπιακού στο γήπεδο "Γεώργιος Καραϊσκάκης" έδωσε το δικό του ρεσιτάλ· εντυπωσιακό *κορεό *"Αttack now" ετοίμασαν οι οργανωμένοι ..._
_Σχετικά με το χθεσινό παιχνίδι η καλύτερη και μεγαλύτερη πετυχημένη *κορεό *στην Ελλάδα έγινε από τους οπαδούς του Ολυμπιακού..._

Εδώ το αντικείμενο. *Προσοχή:* Ενοχλητικό και αλλεργιογόνο για μη ολυμπιακούς.

Στα γκουγκλοευρήματα υπάρχουν και μερικά που αναφέρονται σε παραδοσιακούς κορεούς... :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 2, 2009)

Επιθετικογενής και αμυντικογενής. :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2009)

Μπράβο, Ζαζ, χρόνια τώρα τ' ακούμε αυτά τα ανήκουστα!
Και σύμφωνα με το ΛΜΠΣ (Λεξικό της Μεγάλης της Πανάθας Σχολής), κλίνεται ως εξής :
Ο επιθετικογενούς
Του επιθετικογενή
Τον επιθετικογενής
Τω επιθετικογενά 
Ω! επιθετικογενέ!
Ρε μπας και είναι ο Αριστοτέλης Ων συντάκτης στο Derby;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2009)

Η γενική «του επιθετικογενή» είναι όχι μόνο μια εικόνα από το μέλλον αλλά και από το παρόν της γλώσσας. Από την άλλη, κοιτάζω χρήσεις αυτών των επιθέτων και δεν βρίσκω ούτε μία που να μου κάθεται καλά. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται να ζητήσουν την άδεια μας.


----------



## stathis (Oct 2, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Επιθετικογενής και αμυντικογενής. :)


Το ποστάρισες τελικά, δεν άντεξες! 
Κι όπως λέγαμε άλλωστε, γιατί "αμυντικογενής" και όχι "αμυνογενής"; :)



nickel said:


> Από την άλλη, κοιτάζω χρήσεις αυτών των επιθέτων και δεν βρίσκω ούτε μία που να μου κάθεται καλά.


Αν μιλάμε γενικά για τα -γενής (no pun intended), εμένα δεν μου κάθεται καλά ούτε η _ερωτογενής ζώνη_.
(Αναφέρομαι φυσικά στο σημαίνον και όχι στο σημαινόμενο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2009)

*Λίρα εκατό*

_Λίρα εκατό ο Γκαλέτι..._ _...ο Κατσουράνης λίρα εκατό για την Μπενφίκα..._ αλλά και _...ο Μιχάλης [Λιάπης] λίρα εκατό για την μετακαραμανλική εποχή_.

Η άκλιτη φράση λίρα εκατό συνηθίζεται στους αθλητικούς χώρους για να περιγράψει κάτι ποιοτικά ανώτερο. Η προέλευσή της δεν είναι σαφής. Στο σχετικό λήμμα στο slang.gr δίνεται ο ορισμός _ατόφια καλό/χρήσιμο_ και υπάρχει επίσης το εξής σχόλιο:
_Η φράση ενίοτε συνεχίζεται και ως εξής: "Λίρα εκατό, παλαιάς κοπής μάλιστα!"
Πιθανότατα η φράση αναφέρεται στην τουρκική χρυσή λίρα και όχι στην βρετανική λίρα (sovereign) που δεν είχε πάνω αποτυπωμένη αριθμητική αξία.
1 χρυσή τουρκική λίρα ισοδυναμούσε με 100 γρόσια (διαφοροποιούνταν αναλόγως κατά καιρούς) και πιθανόν σε αυτήν την αναλογία να οφείλεται η επικράτηση της φράσης._​
Η άποψη αυτή φαίνεται να περιέχει μια αντίφαση, καθώς η έκφραση «παλαιάς κοπής» αφορά τις λίρες Αγγλίας (όπως φαίνεται από το σχετικό δελτίο τιμών που καταρτίζει η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος).


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 4, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Λίρα εκατό ο Γκαλέτι..._ _...ο Κατσουράνης λίρα εκατό για την Μπενφίκα..._



Ενίσταμαι, Δρ, για τη δυσμενή μεταχείριση που υφίσταται η ομάδα μου! Εντάξει ο Γκαλέτι για σας, αλλά ο Κ. μόνο για τη Μπενφίκα ήταν λίρα εκατό;:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Ενίσταμαι, Δρ, για τη δυσμενή μεταχείριση που υφίσταται η ομάδα μου! Εντάξει ο Γκαλέτι για σας, αλλά ο Κ. μόνο για τη Μπενφίκα ήταν λίρα εκατό;:)



Ρογήρε, κάτι ανακάλυψες! Η πρώτη αναφορά στην ομάδα σου είναι στην 8η σελίδα της αναζήτησης στον Γκούγκλη μου και δεν θα την έλεγα και απόλυτα θετική...
_Και πάλι καλά που ο Λέτο του βγαίνει «λίρα εκατό» αλλιώς η εικόνα θα ήταν ακόμα πιο γκρίζα..._​Μήπως επειδή είσαστε του (πετρο)δολαρίου; :)

Πολλές είναι και οι κυπριακές αναφορές... Μήπως τελικά είναι λίρα Κύπρου;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η άκλιτη φράση λίρα εκατό συνηθίζεται στους αθλητικούς χώρους για να περιγράψει κάτι ποιοτικά ανώτερο. Η προέλευσή της δεν είναι σαφής. Στο σχετικό λήμμα στο slang.gr δίνεται ο ορισμός _ατόφια καλό/χρήσιμο_ και υπάρχει επίσης το εξής σχόλιο:
> _Η φράση ενίοτε συνεχίζεται και ως εξής: "Λίρα εκατό, παλαιάς κοπής μάλιστα!"_
> _Πιθανότατα η φράση αναφέρεται στην τουρκική χρυσή λίρα και όχι στην βρετανική λίρα (sovereign) που δεν είχε πάνω αποτυπωμένη αριθμητική αξία._
> _1 χρυσή τουρκική λίρα ισοδυναμούσε με 100 γρόσια (διαφοροποιούνταν αναλόγως κατά καιρούς) και πιθανόν σε αυτήν την αναλογία να οφείλεται η επικράτηση της φράσης._​Η άποψη αυτή φαίνεται να περιέχει μια αντίφαση, καθώς η έκφραση «παλαιάς κοπής» αφορά τις λίρες Αγγλίας (όπως φαίνεται από το σχετικό δελτίο τιμών που καταρτίζει η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος).


H φράση «λίρα εκατό» συνηθίζεται πολύ και στη σλανγκ τού εμπορίου (ίσως μάλιστα —αυτό πιστεύω προσωπικά—, από εκεί να ξεκίνησε) δηλώνοντας τον αξιόπιστο, εχέγγυο [ΣτΖ: Γιατί το ΛΚΝ δίνει μόνο το ουσ. _(το) εχέγγυο_, κι όχι και το επίθετο;] επιχειρηματία ή επαγγελματία, αυτόν που μπορείς να τον εμπιστευτείς ότι θα πληρώσει ή αποδώσει τα υπεσχημένα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> ...δηλώνοντας τον αξιόπιστο, εχέγγυο [ΣτΖ: Γιατί το ΛΚΝ δίνει μόνο το ουσ. _(το) εχέγγυο_, κι όχι και το επίθετο;] επιχειρηματία ή επαγγελματία, αυτόν που μπορείς να τον εμπιστευτείς ότι θα πληρώσει ή αποδώσει τα υπεσχημένα.


Ίσως επειδή οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν το «φερέγγυος». Μια ματιά στο διαδίκτυο μού έδειξε πολύ λίγα ευρήματα για το επίθετο. Από την άλλη, τα άλλα τρία λεξικά (ΛΝΕΓ, Μείζον, Κριαράς) κρατούν και το επίθετο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> _...1 χρυσή τουρκική λίρα ισοδυναμούσε με 100 γρόσια (διαφοροποιούνταν αναλόγως κατά καιρούς)..._​



Σύμφωνα με αυτό εδώ πάντως, _In 1844, the Turkish gold lira was introduced as the new standard denomination. It was divided into 100 kuruş and the kuruş continued to circulate until the 1970s_. Αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι εκείνη την εποχή το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της σημερινής ελληνικής επικράτειας και η Κύπρος ανήκαν στην Οθωμανική Αυτοκρατορία, όπου ζούσε και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ελληνόφωνου πληθυσμού, τελικά δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να υπήρξε η έκφραση _(μία) λίρα (=) εκατό (γρόσια)_ που εμπλουτίστηκε αργότερα (ίσως πρόσφατα) με τα περί «παλαιάς κοπής».

Αυτό συμβαδίζει και με την παρατήρηση του Ζαζ περί χρήσης από τον εμπορικό κόσμο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο να υπήρξε η έκφραση _(μία) λίρα (=) εκατό (γρόσια)_ που εμπλουτίστηκε αργότερα (ίσως πρόσφατα) με τα περί «παλαιάς κοπής».


Γενικά η προσθήκη του χαρακτηρισμού «παλαιάς κοπής» σε κάτι που σχετίζεται με λίρες λειτουργεί επιτατικά, τονίζει (ακόμη περισσότερο) την αξία. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να συνδέεται με την προέλευση της συγκεκριμένης φράσης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Γενικά η προσθήκη του χαρακτηρισμού «παλαιάς κοπής» σε κάτι που σχετίζεται με λίρες λειτουργεί επιτατικά, τονίζει (ακόμη περισσότερο) την αξία. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να συνδέεται με την προέλευση της συγκεκριμένης φράσης.



Ενώ έχεις δίκιο για την επιτατική χρήση του χαρακτηρισμού «παλαιάς κοπής» για τις λίρες (και όχι μόνο, βλέπε π.χ. και _«άνδρας παλαιάς κοπής»_), έχω την ατεκμηρίωτη αίσθηση ότι πρόκειται για διάκριση που καθιερώθηκε για να ξεχωρίζει τις μεταπολεμικές λίρες της Ελισάβετ Β' από τις προπολεμικές λίρες Αγγλίας, επειδή κατά τη διάρκεια του β' παγκ. πολέμου είχαν κυκλοφορήσει και πολλές λιποβαρείς πλαστές (οι λεγόμενες «ιταλικές»).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2009)

Αυτό που εννοούσα, Δρ7χ, είναι ότι η έκφραση μπορεί να γεννήθηκε μεν από την τουρκική λίρα, αλλά η επιτατική προσθήκη να μην έχει σχέση με την τουρκική λίρα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2009)

Μα φυσικά, δεν διαφώνησα σε αυτό, ίσα-ίσα που συμφωνώ... :)


drsiebenmal said:


> ...που *εμπλουτίστηκε αργότερα (ίσως πρόσφατα)* με τα περί «παλαιάς κοπής».


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2009)

Δόχτορα, η κοπή δεν εχει να κάνει με τις κάλπικες αλλά με την...κοπή. Στις αγγλικές χρυσές λίρες το σχεδιο του νομίσματος άλλαξε αρχές δεκαετάις του '70 που οι φιλτατοι Άγγλοι αποφάσισαν να χρησιμοποιούν στο εξής το δεκαδικό σύστημα. Το σχέδιο αυτό χρησιμοποιέιται από τότε. Επίσης για μερικά χρόνια δεν ε΄βγαλαν χρυσά νομίσματα, παλι αρ΄χες '70. Έτσι οι παλαιάς κοπής έιναι οι προ του '73 και οι νέας κοπής είναι οι μεταγενεστερες. Εννοείτια όσες εχουν απανω οποιοδνήποτε προηγήθηκε της Ελισάβετ είναι παλαιάς κοπής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2009)

SBE, αν προσέξεις στο λίνκι που έδωσα για την τράπεζα της Ελλάδος και το ξαναδίνω πιο κάτω, θα δεις ότι οι κατηγορίες είναι τρεις: Ελισάβετ μετά το 73 (μετά τη μεταρρύθμιση όπως λες), Ελισάβετ πριν από το 73, και «παλαιάς κοπής» ξεχωριστά. Άρα, «παλαιάς κοπής» (για την ΤτΕ τουλάχιστον) είναι οι προελισαβετιανές (και μάλλον προπολεμικές, γιατί δεν φαντάζομαι --αν και δεν το ξέρω-- με τα μεταπολεμικά χάλια μαζί με το δελτίο στα πάντα να έκοβαν και λίρες στην BoE).



drsiebenmal said:


> Η άποψη αυτή φαίνεται να περιέχει μια αντίφαση, καθώς η έκφραση «παλαιάς κοπής» αφορά τις λίρες Αγγλίας (όπως φαίνεται από το σχετικό δελτίο τιμών που καταρτίζει η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος).


----------



## SBE (Oct 5, 2009)

Απ'ότι βλέπω στις σημειώσεις μου, από το '32 μέχρι το '57 δεν εκδίδονταν χρυσά νομίσματα στο ΗΒ, εκτος από μια- δύο αναμνηστικές σειρές, που δε μετράνε γιατί έιναι συλλεκτικές. 
Υποθέτω οι παλαιας κοπής περιλαμβανουν από το 19ο αιώνα (που έγινε συστηματοποίηση της κοπής) μέχρι το 1932. Δηλαδή είναι πολυ _παλαιές._ Άρα οι κατοχικές ήταν αποθέματα πολύ παλιά.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2009)

στρεσογόνος


----------



## stathis (Oct 7, 2009)

Zazula said:


> στρεσογόνος


Όχι _στρεσογενής_;
;)


----------



## Nabila (Oct 8, 2009)

*Νεολογισμοί*

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και καλώς σας βρήκα!
Είμαι καινούρια στην παρέα. Βρήκα αρκετά ενδιαφέροντα όσο γράφονται στα forums και θα ήθελα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να ρωτήσω κάτι. Οι λέξεις <κλωνοποίηση> και <κυβερνοχώρος> είναι νεολογισμοί ή τεχνικοί όροι; 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2009)

Γεια σου Nabila και καλωσόρισες!

Και οι δύο όροι που σε απασχολούν δεν είναι τυπικά «νεολογισμοί», αφού υπάρχουν ήδη στα λεξικά. Για παράδειγμα, στο ΛΚΝ, το Λεξικό της Κοινής Νεοελληνικής «Τριανταφυλλίδη» (που θα βρεις από εδώ στο διαδίκτυο και αξίζει να το συμβουλεύεσαι για τις απορίες σου, αν δεν έχεις στη διάθεσή σου άλλα μεγάλα σύγχρονα έντυπα ή ηλεκτρονικά λεξικά) βρίσκουμε:

*κυβερνοχώρος ο* [kivernoxóros] Ο18 : (πληροφ.) ένας εικονικός, πλασματικός χώρος που δημιουργείται με τη χρήση ηλεκτρονικού υπολογιστή και συνήθ. σε σύνδεση με το ίντερνετ.
[λόγ. κυβερν(ητική) -ο- + χώρος μτφρδ. αγγλ. cyberspace (cyber < cybernetics, δες στο κυβερνητική)]

και 

*κλωνοποίηση η* [klonopíisi] Ο33 : (βιολ.) μέθοδος αναπαραγωγής οργανισμού (ή κυττάρου) από ένα μόνο άτομο με αποτέλεσμα να είναι γενετικά ταυτόσημο(ς) με αυτό· κλωνισμός: _Οι απόψεις σχετικά με την ~, ιδιαίτερα όσον αφορά το ηθικό επίπεδο, διίστανται_.
[λόγ. κλών(ος) 2 -ο- + -ποίηση μτφρδ. αγγλ. cloning < αγγλ. clone = κλώνος 2]


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Καλώς όρισες, Nabila.

Τίθεται το ερώτημα: πότε ένας νεολογισμός παύει να είναι νεολογισμός; Δεν γνωρίζω αν τα ISO έχουν δώσει απάντηση. Η WIkipedia, πάντως, λέει το αόριστο:
When a word or phrase is no longer "new", it is no longer a neologism. Neologisms may take decades to become "old", however. Opinions differ on exactly how old a word must be to cease being considered a neologism; cultural acceptance probably plays a more important role than time in this regard.​Οι δύο παραπάνω όροι έχουν γενική αποδοχή και μάλιστα τους αναγνωρίζουν και οι μη ειδικοί. Είναι ωστόσο τεχνικοί όροι, όπως φαίνεται από το θεματικό πεδίο που συνοδεύει την καθεμία μέσα σε παρένθεση: «(πληροφ.)», «(βιολ.)».


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Καλώς όρισες, Nabila.
> 
> Τίθεται το ερώτημα: πότε ένας νεολογισμός παύει να είναι νεολογισμός;



Όταν μπουν στα λεξικά ίσως;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Όταν μπουν στα λεξικά ίσως;



Συμφωνώ μαζί σου 100%, ίσως με μια διευκρίνιση για «γενικά» λεξικά (άλλωστε αυτό είναι και το πνεύμα της απάντησής μου), αλλά διαπιστώνω ότι είναι ασαφή ...τα ίδια τα λεξικά! Από το ΛΚΝ:
νεολογισμός ο [neolojizmós] Ο17 : (γλωσσ.) αποτέλεσμα, προϊόν νεολογίας, λέξη ή έκφραση που έχει δημιουργηθεί πρόσφατα και είναι προϊόν σύνθεσης παλαιών στοιχείων της γλώσσας ή δάνειο ξένης γλώσσας.

[λόγ. < γαλλ. néologisme < néo- = _νεο_- + αρχ. _λόγ(ος)_ -isme = _-ισμός_]​...όπου το ερώτημα είναι βέβαια, πόσο «πρόσφατα».

Στο ΛΝΕΓ (1η έκδ, 1998) που έχω, μάλιστα, ο σχηματισμός της λέξης _κλωνοποίηση _στις αρχές του 1990 για την απόδοση του cloning αναφέρεται ως παράδειγμα της νεολογίας --μαζί με τη λέξη _υπολογιστής_ για την απόδοση του computer (ίσως η παρατήρηση αυτή έχει απαλειφθεί σε νεότερες εκδόσεις).


----------



## Nabila (Oct 9, 2009)

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια αλλά αυτό με τα λεξικά είναι λίγα.... ασαφές, συμφωνώ. 
π.χ ο Μπαμπινιώτης καταχωρεί στο λεξικό του και τους νεολογισμούς, όπως η λέξη χάχας που είναι σαφώς νεολογισμός ή η λέξη ευρωστρατός. Δεν είμαι λοιπόν σίγουρη κατά πόσο σταματάει μια λέξη να είναι νεολογισμός όταν καταχωρείται στο λεξικό.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2009)

Η λέξη χάχας δεν είναι νεολογισμός (ούτε και ο ευρωστρατός πλέον). 

Νεολογισμοί ονομάζονται οι νέες λέξεις που εισάγονται στο λεξιλόγιο μια γλώσσας (με τη διαδικασία της νεολογίας, ΛΝΕΓ). Όταν λοιπόν αυτή η νέα λέξη αρχίσει να διαδίδεται και να γίνεται ευρύτερα αποδεκτή από τη γλωσσική κοινότητα, τότε μπαίνει στα (γενικά) λεξικά. Τότε, μπορούμε με σχετική ασφάλεια να πούμε ότι έχει "παλιώσει".


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2009)

Ambrose said:


> Η λέξη χάχας δεν είναι νεολογισμός.


Πάρα πολύ σωστά, τη βλέπω στο Πρωίας (1933): ο χάσκων, χάσκας || (συνεκδ.) βλαξ, ανόητος.


----------



## Nabila (Oct 9, 2009)

Ambrose, δυστυχώς θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Έχω στα χέρια μου ένα κείμενο (θα μπορούσα να το παραθέσω αλλά είναι στα ισπανικά και δεν ξέρω ποιός γνωρίζει) που αναφέρει σε γενικές γραμμές ότι νεολογισμός δεν είναι μόνο μια λέξη πρόσφατα δημιουργημένη, αλλά και η χρήση παλαιότερων λέξεων με καινούρια σημασία. Συνεχίζει λέγοντας ότι, οι νεολογισμοί είναι χρήσιμοι για να κάνουμε αναφορά σε εφευρέσεις, καινούρια φαινόμενα κ.λ.π., και τους προσαρμόζουμε σ' ενα νέο πολιτιστικό πλάισιο. Σαν καθαρό παράδειγμα νεολογισμού δίνει το λήμα <παγκοσμιοποίηση> που είναι πια εδώ και καιρό στα λεξικά μας.


----------



## Nabila (Oct 9, 2009)

Ο χάσκων βγαίνει από το χάσκω. Ο χάχας, από το επιφώνημα χα, χα. Είναι διαφορετική λέξη


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2009)

Nabila said:


> Νεολογισμός δεν είναι μόνο μια λέξη πρόσφατα δημιουργημένη, αλλά και η χρήση παλαιότερων λέξεων με καινούρια σημασία.


Ε ναι, εννοείται — πιστεύω ότι παρόλο που δεν το αναφέρει ρητά ο Αμβρόσιος, θα συμφωνεί μαζί σου. :)


Nabila said:


> Ο χάσκων βγαίνει από το χάσκω. Ο χάχας, από το επιφώνημα χα, χα. Είναι διαφορετική λέξη


Nabila, τον *ορισμό* παρέθεσα (λήμμα _χάχας_).


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2009)

Nabila said:


> Ambrose, δυστυχώς θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου. Έχω στα χέρια μου ένα κείμενο (θα μπορούσα να το παραθέσω αλλά είναι στα ισπανικά και δεν ξέρω ποιός γνωρίζει) που αναφέρει σε γενικές γραμμές ότι νεολογισμός δεν είναι μόνο μια λέξη πρόσφατα δημιουργημένη, αλλά και η χρήση παλαιότερων λέξεων με καινούρια σημασία.



Μα το έχουμε ήδη πει αυτό. Αυτό είναι η διαδικασία της νεολογίας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Αυτό για τα λεξικά (δηλ. ότι παύει μια λέξη να είναι νεολογισμός όταν μπαίνει στα γενικά λεξικά) δεν μπορεί να είναι απόλυτο. Θα αναφέρω έναν μόνο λόγο: τώρα έχουμε λεξικά που ανανεώνονται συχνά (το εξής ένα: το ΛΝΕΓ). Παλιότερα περιμέναμε χρόνια μέχρι να μπει μια λέξη στο λεξικό. Σήμερα (το έχουμε δει συχνά σε άλλα νήματα) δεν είναι λίγες οι λέξεις που κυκλοφορούν χρόνια και ακόμα δεν έχουν μπει σε λεξικά. Θα τις θεωρούμε νεολογισμούς ακόμα κι όταν κυκλοφορούν με μπαστουνάκι, επειδή ξέχασαν τα λεξικά να τις βάλουν;


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2009)

Rule of thumb, nickel, rule of thumb. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2009)

Αυτό θα το λέγαμε ότι η είσοδος σε γενικό λεξικό αποτελεί ικανή (αν και όχι αναγκαία) συνθήκη.

Αλλά προκύπτουν άλλοι τρεις όροι για διευκρίνιση:
_είσοδος_ --αλλά πώς; ως λήμμα, στα παραδείγματα;
_γενικό_ --γιατί όχι ειδικό; πότε ένα γλωσσάρι γίνεται λεξικό; κάποια συγκεκριμένα;
και
_τι_ λεξικό; έντυπο ή ηλεκτρονικό;

Δύσκολο πράγμα οι ορισμοί...


----------



## Nabila (Oct 9, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά προκύπτουν άλλοι τρεις όροι για διευκρίνιση:
> _είσοδος_ --αλλά πώς; ως λήμμα, στα παραδείγματα;
> _γενικό_ --γιατί όχι ειδικό; πότε ένα γλωσσάρι γίνεται λεξικό; κάποια συγκεκριμένα;
> και
> _τι_ λεξικό; έντυπο ή ηλεκτρονικό;[/COLOR]



Ωραίες σκέψεις! Αν και αδιέξοδες....


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2009)

*κατσαρός*
Νέα σημασία: το αντίθετο του "στρογγυλός" για νούμερα, ποσά και ποσότητες.΄
_Εδώ που τα λέμε το 255 για ισχύ είναι λίγο "κατσαρό" νούμερο. Γιατί να μην είναι 250 ή 260, στρογγυλά πράματα;_
_Καταλαβαίνω ότι από μόνη της η επέτειος μπορεί να μην σημαίνει κάτι, δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται και για “κατσαρό” νούμερο: όχι 10, 15, 20 χρόνια, αλλά 13._


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2009)

*ταυτοποίηση*

Δεν το έχει το ΛΚΝ (το έχει το ΛΝΕΓ και 149000 στο ίντερνετ).


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2009)

*τσιρκολάνος* (ο), *τσιρκολάνα* (η) καλλιτέχνης του τσίρκου (π.χ. ακροβάτης, ζογκλέρ, κλόουν, θηριοδαμαστής).
*circus performer, circus artist*

Από ερώτηση αλλού, ανακάλυψα σήμερα ότι η λέξη δεν υπάρχει σε κανένα λεξικό (ούτε στο Αντίστροφο ούτε στο Ορθογραφικό).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 14, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Επιθετικογενής και αμυντικογενής. :)


Πέρα από τα αθλητικά, υπάρχει και το κεντρογενής, με χρήση στην ιατρική και την πολιτική.


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2009)

*περιέλαβα*

Επίσης οι μονομάxοι πηδάνε, οπότε αν είναι ανοιχτό το ενυδρείο και έχεις ψηλά τη στάθμη του νερού είναι πιθανό να βγήκε έξω, και μετά να τον περιέλαβε η γάτα.

Το ΛΝΕΓ λέει, εσφαλμένα:
*περιλαβαίνω - περιλαμβάνω*. Το *περι-λαβαίνω* σημαίνει κυρίως «πιάνω (κάποιον/κάτι), ασχολούμαι, έχω να κάνω με κάποιον" και σχηματίζει τον αόρ. με τον τ. *περί-λαβα*: Αν σε περιλάβω στα χέρια μου... - Τους περιλαβαίνει τον έναν μετά τον άλλον και τους εξευτελίζει. Το *περι-λαμβάνω* σημαίνει "περιέχω, περικλείω μέσα" και σχηματίζει κανονικά τον αόριστο ως *περι-έλαβα*: Δεν τον περιέλαβαν στους εκλογικούς συνδυασμούς. Ο πίνακας των επιτυχόντων περιλαμβάνει 2000 ονόματα. 


Το ΛΚΝ, αντιθέτως, δεν κάνει αυτή την εσφαλμένη διάκριση:
*περιλαβαίνω* [perilavéno] Ρ αόρ. _περιέλαβα_ και _περίλαβα_, απαρέμφ. _περιλάβει_: (προφ.) *α.* επικρίνω, επιτιμώ κπ. (ή κτ.) με σφοδρότητα· περιαδράχνω: _Tον περιέλαβε για τα καλά_. *β.* πιάνω και δέρνω κπ.: _Άμα σε περιλάβω, να δούμε το ξανακάνεις;_


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2009)

*συμμάζωξη*

Το αγνοούν και το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL. Ίσως το αγνοούσα κι εγώ. Έκανα ως τώρα μια χαρά τη δουλειά μου με τη *μάζωξη* (και τη _συνάθροιση_ και τη _σύναξη_). Και με το _συμμάζεμα_ (αν και δεν τα πάω καλά με κανένα συμμάζεμα). :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 22, 2009)

*αβλεπεί*

Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει το αβλεπεί ούτε το αβλεπτί, ενώ τα έχει το ΛΝΕΓ, ο δε Γεωργακάς έχει μόνο ένα αβλεπίς. Να βάλω sans voir? 

Οχ, τώρα είδα ότι το έχει θίξει εκτενώς ο Ζαζ.

Προσθήκη nickel:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1609


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2009)

*κορπορατισμός*

Κορπορατισμός, κορπορατιστικός. Τα αγνοούν και το ΛΚΝ και το ΛΝΕΓ. Εντυπωσιακό, θα έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

*σαμπλάρω* [sampláro] (σάμπλαρα κ. σαμπλάρισα, μππ. σαμπλαρισμένος) : (λαϊκ.) συγκεντρώνω αποσπάσματα από μουσικό έργο ή άλλο αρχείο ήχου για να τα χρησιμοποιήσω στη σύνθεση μουσικού έργου, ρυθμού κ.λπ.: _Αφού σαμπλάρισε ολόκληρο το τραγούδι, ο Jupp άλλαξε τις στροφές και τον τόνο της φωνής, αναδομώντας εντελώς τη μελωδία, κάνοντας το νεκρό τραγουδιστή να ερμηνεύσει ένα κομμάτι ολοκαίνουργιο._ (από μπλογκ) || (κατ' επέκτ. ή μτφ.) ερανίζομαι, συγκεντρώνω αποσπάσματα για να τα αξιοποιήσω σε μια νέα σύνθεση: _Κι έτσι το Αβαταρ, ερανιζόμενο και σαμπλάροντας κάθε πτυχή της επικής ποπ, των υπερβατικών ενοράσεων, της οικολογικής ρομαντικής αφήγησης, των διεπιστημονικών συνθέσεων, από την υπόθεση Γαία του Τζ. Λάβλοκ έως τη Νοόσφαιρα του Τεγιάρ ντε Σαρντέν, κατορθώνει μια προπαγάνδα εύληπτη, και γι’ αυτό λυσιτελή_. (Ν. Ξυδάκης) [ΕΤΥΜ. αγγλ. _sample_ «δείγμα· δοκιμάζω, ενεργώ δειγματοληψία» -άρω] — *σαμπλάρισμα* (το).



Υποθέτω ότι, όταν θα χαθεί η άμεση σύνδεση με το αγγλικό, θα αρχίσουν κάποιοι να το προφέρουν [sambláro], σαν το «κομπλάρω».


----------



## Zazula (Jan 23, 2010)

*λαίμαι*

Πρόκειται για τη leet μορφή τής λ. *λέμε* στην ελληνική φορουμόσφαιρα, και φρονώ πως μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δεν πρόκειται απλώς για νεολογισμό, αλλά μάλλον για διαδικτυακό μιμίδιο.

Η leet κουλτούρα χρησιμοποιεί, συν τοις άλλοις, συστηματικά ανορθογραφήσεις (π.χ. _pwn_ αντί _own_, _teh_ αντί _the_ κ.ά.) και υιοθετεί με μαζικό τρόπο αντιγραμματικές φράσεις, όπως η περιβόητη All your base are belong to us, καθιστώντας τις εμβληματικές.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 14, 2010)

*αυτοδοκάρι* : σχηματισμός κατά το _*αυτογκόλ*_


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 14, 2010)

γκαουλάιτερ


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2010)

*λίνκι, το* σε ιστοσελίδα, ο σύνδεσμος προς άλλη σελίδα του διαδικτύου ή άλλο σημείο της ίδιας σελίδας.
Ευρήματα
Π.χ. _Θα μπορούσα να βάλω απλώς το λίνκι, αλλά έχει καεί η γούνα μου από το πόσο εύκολα και απροειδοποίητα αλλάζουν ή χάνονται τα διαδικτυακά λίνκια._

Ελπίζω να μην επικρατήσει ο αρσενικός τύπος _ο λίνκος_ υπό την επίδραση του αρσενικού _συνδέσμου_ και του γαπικού _λίκνου_.


----------



## pidyo (Apr 6, 2010)

Άντε, να προτείνω κι εγώ κάτι: 

*ιστοφυλλάδα*: 
Προτείνω να χρησιμοποιείται για διαδικτυακά ενημερωτικά (ή "ενημερωτικά") ΜΜΕ χαμηλού κόστους παραγωγής ή/και αισθητικής περιεχομένου, ανεξαρτήτως της πλατφόρμας που χρησιμοποιούν για την έκδοσή τους. Μ' εκνευρίζει πολύ να λέγονται μπλογκ τα λογής λογής τρωκτικά που κυριαρχούν στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο απλώς και μόνο επειδή χρησιμοποιούν την πλατφόρμα της Blogspot ή της Wordpress. Ο όρος έχει ήδη κάποια γουγλίσματα, κυρίως για αθλητικές (αλλά όχι μόνο) ιστοσελίδες.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 6, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Μ' εκνευρίζει πολύ να λέγονται μπλογκ τα λογής λογής τρωκτικά που κυριαρχούν στο ελληνικό διαδίκτυο απλώς και μόνο επειδή χρησιμοποιούν την πλατφόρμα της Blogspot ή της Wordpress.


Έχεις δίκιο, τα περισσότερα είναι τρισάθλια από κάθε άποψη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

pidyo said:


> Άντε, να προτείνω κι εγώ κάτι:...


Μην υποτιμάς τη συνεισφορά σου. Πρόταση θα ήταν αν επρόκειτο για λεξιπλασία ή πρωτολογισμό. Εδώ έχουμε ερανισμό νεολογισμών — μια δουλειά που αν γινόταν με συνέπεια, θα έβαζε τα γυαλιά στο αρμόδιο γραφείο της Ακαδημίας. Αν μάλιστα προτείναμε και μεταφράσματα, ποιος τη χάρη μας! Για την *ιστοφυλλάδα*, *web rag* (e.g. _That was a major newspaper, not just some web rag_.) (Αν τους αρέσει να κοκορεύονται, π.χ. «η ιστοφυλλάδα που σας πληρώνει», τότε webrag. :) )


----------



## Palavra (Apr 28, 2010)

Η λέξη *αποστακτήριο* δεν καταγράφεται σε ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ, ωστόσο ο Γκούγκλης δίνει χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα. Χρησιμοποιείται, ή είναι ιδέα μου;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 28, 2010)

Φυσικά και χρησιμοποιείται.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2010)

ΠαπΛεξ:
*αποστακτήριος*
-α, -ο· 1. ο χρήσιμος για απόσταξη· 2. (το ουδ. ως ουσ.) *το αποστακτήριο*· χώρος όπου γίνονται αποστάξεις.


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Η λέξη *αποστακτήριο* δεν καταγράφεται σε ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ, ωστόσο ο Γκούγκλης δίνει χιλιάδες αποτελέσματα. Χρησιμοποιείται, ή είναι ιδέα μου;


 
Κατά κόρον και μέχρι κορεσμού. Κι όπως πάνε τα πράματα ακριβαίνουν τα ποτά, βλέπω τους πότες να στήνουν λαμπίκο στην αυλή, στη βεράντα, στην αποθήκη, στον ακάλυπτο της πολυκατοικίας, στους ημιυπαίθριους που είναι και επίκαιροι, όπου μπορεί ο καθείς. Κι αν έρθει κλιμάκιο του ΣΔΟΕ για τα δέοντα, πιωμένοι θα φύγουν...


----------



## pidyo (Apr 28, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Η λέξη *αποστακτήριο* δεν καταγράφεται σε ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ


Μου κάνει εντύπωση. Ο όρος σαφώς είναι τρέχων και χρησιμοποιείται κατά κόρον και από τους παραγωγούς. Κατά το ελληνοαγγλικό του Γεωργακά είναι νεολογισμός του Κουμανούδη.


----------



## Zazula (May 10, 2010)

Μετά τη λέξη *πλέι οφ* (_playoff_) έχουμε και τη λέξη *πλέι άουτ* (_playout_ = relegation playoff). O συγκεκριμένος όρος περιγράφει ειδικά τούς αγώνες κατάταξης που κρίνουν την παραμονή μιας ομάδας στην κατηγορία ή τον υποβιβασμό της.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2010)

*δεσποζόμενος*
αυτός που έχει κύριο ή ιδιοκτήτη· το αντίθετο του _αδέσποτος_


----------



## Cadmian (Jun 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μην υποτιμάς τη συνεισφορά σου. Πρόταση θα ήταν αν επρόκειτο για λεξιπλασία ή πρωτολογισμό. Εδώ έχουμε ερανισμό νεολογισμών — μια δουλειά που αν γινόταν με συνέπεια, θα έβαζε τα γυαλιά στο αρμόδιο γραφείο της Ακαδημίας. Αν μάλιστα προτείναμε και μεταφράσματα, ποιος τη χάρη μας! Για την *ιστοφυλλάδα*, *web rag* (e.g. _That was a major newspaper, not just some web rag_.) (Αν τους αρέσει να κοκορεύονται, π.χ. «η ιστοφυλλάδα που σας πληρώνει», τότε webrag. :) )



Μία ακόμη σκέψη: Web (ιστός) + Tabloid (φυλλάδα, κιτρινιάρα κατά Α. Ρουμελιώτη) = *Webloid* 

(Μπάι δε γουέι, εξαιρετική η ιδέα της ιστοφυλλάδας!)


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Από συνέντευξη του Νίκου Μάργαρη στο lifo, που δεν έχω διαβάσει ακόμα γιατί μόλις μου τη στείλανε (ευχ!) αλλά τη βρίσκετε εδώ, αποσπώ τη λεξιπλασία του Νίκου Δήμου *οικοχόνδριοι*. Σε διαφήμιση του βιβλίου του _Αναμασήματα_ είναι το πρώτο ερώτημα προς επίδοξους αναγνώστες: «Τι είναι οι οικοχόνδριοι;» Το βιβλίο είναι του 1996, ο όρος ακόμα παλιότερος, ελάχιστα τα ευρήματα, άρα δεν έχει πιάσει, αλλά επειδή μου αρέσει, είπα να του δώσουμε άλλη μια ευκαιρία, με τη συνεπικουρία του Μάργαρη.

Μας περιμένει έτοιμος στα αγγλικά, *eco-chondriacs*. Δεν ξέρω σε ποια γλώσσα ξεκίνησε ο όρος, αλλά είναι πολύ πετυχημένος στα ελληνικά, μια και αλλάζει ένας μόνο φθόγγος.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 3, 2010)

*άρμοση εξάρμοση*

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα....
Σε μηχανολογικά θέματα συνηθίζεται πολύ το "άρμοση-εξάρμοση" και η ανορθόγραφη έκδοση "άρμωση-εξάρμωση".
π.χ. η αντλία εξαρμόθηκε και μεταφέρθηκε στο συνεργείο....η άρμοση του ψυγείου στη μηχανή...
Είναι νεολογισμός; Είναι δόκιμες λέξεις;
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Δοκιμότατες.

Η *άρμοση* (ἅρμοσις στα αρχαία) ήταν το κούρντισμα μουσικού οργάνου, _tuning_. Στα νεότερα ελληνικά, η άρθρωση των οστών. Στα μηχανολογικά, το μάτισμα και το μοντάρισμα, η συναρμολόγηση.

Η *εξάρμοση* (από αρχαίο ρήμα _εξαρμόζω_ «διαλύω τους αρμούς») είναι η αποσυναρμολόγηση, το ξεμοντάρισμα.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 3, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Δεν έχω το λεξικό του διαθέσιμο αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν είμαι σίγουρος 100%, αλλά ο Μπαμπινιώτης νομίζω αναφέρει το "'αρμοση" σαν "νέα" λέξη. Δυστυχώς τσίμπησα και δεν το έψαξα παραπάνω....


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2010)

Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει την _άρμοση_ με παραπομπή στο _αρμόζω_, πρώτη σημασία (=συναρμολογώ). Δεν έχει _εξάρμοση_. Το πολύ ενδιαφέρον ωστόσο (και μάλλον θα γίνει αφιέρωση νήματος —Ζαζ, φτιάχνεσαι; ) είναι οι χιλιάδες των ευρημάτων με τη λάθος κατάληξη. Μα ελάχιστοι τα γράφουν σωστά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Περίεργο πράγμα :): ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ δεν έχουν λήμμα *πέτασμα* (ενώ φιλοξενούν και τα δύο το *παραπέτασμα*, το ΛΝΕΓ μάλιστα εξηγεί: παρά+πέτασμα). Λήμμα *πέτασμα* υπάρχει επίσης στον Πάπυρο, στο Μείζον, και στη Live-Pedia.


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2010)

Με ποια σημασία το θέλεις το _*πέτασμα*_; Μήπως να γίνει νηματάκι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2010)

Καλή ιδέα μάλλον το ξεχωριστό νήμα. Παρεμπ, τα μεγάλα λεξικά έχουν και το *προπέτασμα*.

Σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω το πέτασμα για μετάφραση του shutter όπως χρησιμοποιείται π.χ. εδώ:

This probably occurred about the year 1660, and in 1678 a French locksmith named Besnier constructed a pair of oscillating wings, approximately represented in fig. 3.







FIG. 3. -- BESNIER -- 1678.

The apparatus consisted of two bars of wood hinged over the shoulders, and carrying wings of muslin, arranged like folding *shutters*, so as to open flat on the down stroke and fold up edgewise on the up stroke. They were alternately pulled down by the feet and by the arms, in such wise, that when the right hand pulled down the right wing, the left leg pulled down the left wing, and so on, thus imitating the ordinary movements in walking. ​


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2010)

Βλέπω να χρησιμοποιείται αρκετά με τη σημασία του _προπετάσματος_ / screen. Εγώ έχω μείνει στο ότι _πέτασμα_ είναι κάτι που απλώνεις — ό,τι πρέπει για χαλί. Αυτά που έχεις θα μπορούσε να είναι και σκέτα _(πτυσσόμενα) φύλλα_. Αλλά κάτι πιο λόγιο θα υπάρχει. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

Μα έχει την πλάκα του αυτό με το πέτασμα...

Όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω, στο ΛΚΝ και στο ΛΝΕΓ δεν αναφέρεται το σκέτο *πέτασμα*. Μπορεί να φταίει η προέλευση από το άβολο αρχαίο ρ. *πετάννυμι *= απλώνω, εκτείνω, ξεδιπλώνω (Δημητράκος), υπάρχουν όμως λήμματα για τα τρία πιο συνηθισμένα παράγωγά του (σύνδεσμοι από το ΛΚΝ):


το καταπέτασμα, που συναντάμε σε φράσεις όπως «το καταπέτασμα του ναού» και «ο αθεόφοβος, έφαγε το καταπέτασμα»
το παραπέτασμα, που είχε και την πολιτική χρήση με τις «χώρες του Παραπετάσματος», και
το προπέτασμα, που συνηθίζουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε στο «προπέτασμα καπνού».

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι στον γκούγκλη θα βρούμε και άλλα παράγωγα, και μάλιστα με όχι μικρή χρήση:


το εκπέτασμα, που είναι το άνοιγμα των πτερύγων ενός αεροσκάφους και
το εμπέτασμα, που βλέπω να ορίζεται ως _η επικάλυψη επιφάνειας τοίχου από χαρτί, η ταπετσαρία_, αλλά να χρησιμοποιείται και ως όρος της ταπητουργίας.

Το αναπέτασμα δίνει κι αυτο μερικά ευρήματα, που δεν περιορίζονται στο _αναπέτασμα της σημαίας_ (όπου ανταγωνίζονται την αναπέταση της σημαίας). Πάντως, το πιο ενδιαφέρον εύρημα για το αναπέτασμα είναι εδώ, στο ελληνογαλλικό λεξικό του Félix Désiré Dehèque, του 1825.

Ο γκούγκλης δίνει επίσης ευρήματα για το αρχαίο περιπέτασμα (γυναικείο ένδυμα), που είναι σήμερα όμως κατά βάση όρος της βιολογίας (peripetasma). Το διαπέτασμα (=άνοιγμα γέφυρας), τέλος, μοιάζει να υπάρχει μόνο σε πατερικά κείμενα.

Λοιπόν; Έχει άδικο να νιώθει παραπεταμένο το πέτασμα; :)


----------



## Elsa (Jun 6, 2010)

Στην οικοδομική χρησιμοποιείται συχνότατα η λέξη, συνήθως για κατασκευές που χωρίζουν δύο χώρους ή λειτουργούν προστατευτικά, π.χ. τοιχοπέτασμα, υαλοπέτασμα, ηχοπέτασμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

Προσπαθούσα να δω αν φταίτε εσείς που πήρατε το _πέτασμα_ «απλωμένο χαλί» και το κάνατε κάθετο. Ωστόσο, και ο Γρηγόριος ο Ναζιανζηνός γράφει για «θείον πέτασμα ένδοθι ναού» εννοώντας το παραπέτασμα (curtain, screen). Οπότε σας έκανε πάσα για όλα αυτά τα κάθετα χωρίσματα. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2010)

Για το _υαλοπέτασμα_ είχα πει κι εγώ πως έλειπε απ' τα λεξικά — αλλά πού να πάει ο νους μου ότι θα 'λειπε και το ίδιο το _πέτασμα_... :)


----------



## sarant (Jun 20, 2010)

*κουβανέζικα*

_Δεν βρίσκω το νήμα για τους νεολογισμοί!_
Mod: Μεταφέρθηκε :)

Από το δελτίο ειδήσεων του MEGA.
Οι γιατροί, για να αυξήσουν την αμοιβή τους, παραγγέλνουν πριν από την εγχείρηση, 10 (υπερτιμολογημένα) οστικά μοσχεύματα, προς π.χ. 3.000 ευρώ το ένα, ενώ χρειάζονται ένα, δύο ή κανένα. Έτσι, το νοσοκομείο και το ταμείο πληρώνουν τζάμπα 30.000, από τις οποίες ο γιατρός καρπώνεται τη μίζα του (20%).

Αυτά τα μοσχεύματα, που καταλήγουν στον κουβά, λέγονται κουβανέζικα.

Βέβαια, ο όρος "κουβανέζος" χρησιμοποιείται εδώ και καιρό σε συνάρτηση με τον "κουβά" του ποδοσφαιρικού στοιχήματος. Καθώς στο Μουντιάλ τα "άχαστα" φαβορί πέφτουν το ένα μετά το άλλο, ο κουβάς αρχίζει να μοιάζει με τον πίθο των Δαναΐδων.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

Τον άκουσα κι εγώ τον καινούργιο όρο, και αναρωτήθηκα πότε θα δούμε έναν από αυτούς τους κυρίους (και καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου, μερικοί απ' αυτούς) να περνάει την πόρτα της φυλακής.


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jun 21, 2010)

*επακούμβηση*

Νεολογισμός, λεξιπλασία ή απλώς ανοησία;
Χρησιμοποιείται στο ναυτικό και το λιμενικό σώμα για να δηλώσει το ακούμπισμα δυο σκαφών χωρίς ζημιές ή ασήμαντες ζημιές.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 21, 2010)

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα...


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2010)

UsualSuspect said:


> επακούμβηση: Νεολογισμός, λεξιπλασία ή απλώς ανοησία;



Δεδομένου ότι το _ακουμπώ_ προέρχεται από το λατινικό _accumbo_ και τα _ακουμβίζω_ και _ακούμβισμα_ είναι μεσαιωνικά, θα έλεγα μάλλον βυζαντινισμός παρά νεολογισμός. Δεν αποκλείεται, αν ψάξουμε τα παλιά παλιά γλωσσάρια του Ναυτικού, να το βρούμε εκεί μέσα. Που δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει φάει τα ψωμιά του.


----------



## didge (Jul 2, 2010)

Στο ένθετο της προηγούμενης Κυριακάτικης Ελευθεροτυπίας με τις μεταφράσεις από την New York Times, έπεσε το μάτι μου στη λέξη *τιρκουάζος*. 
Θυμάμαι περίπου την εξήγηση: ο οικολόγος, που εμπνέεται από την τεχνολογία, δίχως τεχνοφοβία ή νοσταλγία της φύσης.
Βέβαια δε θυμάμαι καθόλου την αγγλική λέξη Κυριακή πρωί χωρίς καφέ!
Την έχετε συναντήσει εσείς ποτέ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

didge said:


> Στο ένθετο της προηγούμενης Κυριακάτικης Ελευθεροτυπίας με τις μεταφράσεις από την New York Times, έπεσε το μάτι μου στη λέξη *τιρκουάζος*.
> Θυμάμαι περίπου την εξήγηση: ο οικολόγος, που εμπνέεται από την τεχνολογία, δίχως τεχνοφοβία ή νοσταλγία της φύσης.



*Turqs*
Young, blue-sky thinking environmentalists.
(Green + Blue = Turquoise. Turq for short.)

On Earth Day, The Times’s John Tierney asked; “is the middle-aged green movement ready to be revived by some iconoclastic young Turqs?”

No, that’s not a misspelling. The word is derived from Turquoise, which is Stewart Brand’s term for a new breed of environmentalist combining traditional green with a shade of blue, as in blue-sky open-minded thinking. A Turq, he hopes, will be an environmentalist guided by science, not nostalgia or technophobia.

Ordinarily I’d be skeptical of either the word or the concept catching on, but I believe in never ignoring any trend spotted by Mr. Brand, especially on this topic. He was the one, after all, who helped inspire Earth Day by putting the first picture of the planet on the cover of his “Whole Earth Catalog” in 1968.
http://schott.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/05/04/turqs/​
Προφανώς κάνει λογοπαίγνιο με τους Young Turks, τους Νεότουρκους ή, καλύτερα, τη μεταφορική σημασία που δίνουν οι Εγγλέζοι, του νεαρού ριζοσπάστη μεταρρυθμιστή, του ανατροπέα του κατεστημένου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2010)

Δεν μπορώ να προβλέψω επιτυχημένο μέλλον στα ελληνικά για οποιονδήποτε πολιτικό όρο αρχίζει από τιρκ-· ούτε τιρκουάζους, ούτε τιρκολόγους. Είναι τόσο εύκολο να γίνουν τσίρκα ολα αυτά...

Όσο για γαλαζοπράσινους οικολόγους, άσε καλύτερα... Θα χρειαστεί γερή λεξιπλαστική έμπνευση στα ελληνικά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 2, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όσο για γαλαζοπράσινους οικολόγους, άσε καλύτερα... Θα χρειαστεί γερή λεξιπλαστική έμπνευση στα ελληνικά.


Ας προσέξουμε μήπως μας προκύψουν κυανοπράσινες κυβερνήσεις, και τους οικολόγους μην τους φοβάσαι!

(Τον γνωστό οικολόγο του 16ου αιώνα, τον Τιρκουάτο Τάσο, τον έχεις ακουστά;  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 2, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ας προσέξουμε μήπως μας προκύψουν κυανοπράσινες κυβερνήσεις, και τους οικολόγους μην τους φοβάσαι!


Από την οσονούπω οκτακομματική βουλή (μπλενουάρ, μπλε, τιρκουάζ, πράσινο, κοκκινοπράσινο, λεβεντοπράσινο, κόκκινο, κοκκινοκόκκινο);


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

UsualSuspect said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα....
> Σε μηχανολογικά θέματα συνηθίζεται πολύ το "άρμοση-εξάρμοση" και η ανορθόγραφη έκδοση "άρμωση-εξάρμωση".
> π.χ. η αντλία εξαρμόθηκε και μεταφέρθηκε στο συνεργείο....η άρμοση του ψυγείου στη μηχανή...
> Είναι νεολογισμός; Είναι δόκιμες λέξεις;
> Ευχαριστώ.


Η κλασικότερη χρήση είναι στον στρατό: *λύση - άρμοση* (όπλου κτό). Στη συγκεκριμένη αναζήτηση (δηλ. μαζί με το _λύση_) τα λανθασμένα *_άρμωση_ είναι μισά απ' τα σωστά.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2010)

κινητροδοτώ = motivate

Η σημερινή ανακοίνωση της οργάνωσης πρέπει να μας *κινητροδοτήσει* να κάνουμε όλοι αυτό που έχουμε ευθύνη απέναντι στη κοινωνία», τόνισε ο κοινοβουλευτικός εκπρόσωπος της ΝΔ Κώστας Μαρκόπουλος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2010)

Βεβαίως!


Ποιες γλωσσικές λειτουργίες μάς επιτρέπουν να εικάσουμε τι έχει κινητροδοτήσει τις αλλαγές; 
Στη διασταύρωση με την οικειότερη τουρκική λέξη, η σημασιολογική απόσταση δεν εμπόδισε την παρασύνδεση, επειδή η κινητροδότηση είναι κατ’ εξοχήν φωνητική.
Η κινητροδότηση [motivation] των τύπων που επηρεάζονται δεν είναι αυθαίρετη, αλλά οφείλεται σε αναλογική μεταβολή που αποσκοπεί σε αυξημένη κανονικότητα.
http://linguarium.blogspot.com/


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2010)

Στα δύο τελευταία δεν θα μπορούσε να λέει "κίνητρο";


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2010)

Costas said:


> Στα δύο τελευταία δεν θα μπορούσε να λέει "κίνητρο";


Δεν νομίζω, αφού περιγράφει διαδικασία με την οποία το κίνητρο, π.χ. η φωνητική ομοιότητα, επέφερε π.χ. παρασύνδεση.


----------



## sarant (Jul 28, 2010)

Αν όμως motivate = κινητροδοτώ, πώς θα πούμε το incentivise? Ένας υπάλληλος που δείχνει ζήλο και έχει high motivation despite the lack of any incentives, θα έχει κινητροδότηση;


----------



## UsualSuspect (Jul 29, 2010)

*αυτοδιάτρηση και διάτρηση*

Μηχανολογικά θέματα πάλι....το έχω δει και το έχω γράψει! Συνδυάζεται ως εξής
"αυτοδιάτρηση δικτύου", "αυτοδιάτρηση ψυγείου" κ.ο.κ., μάλλον χρησιμοποιείται για να δείξει ότι δεν φταίει ο χειριστής/συντηρητής του μηχανήματος. Το δίκτυο τρύπησε μόνο του, προφανώς από διάβρωση. Το μόνο που βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο είναι το "αυτοδιάτρητες βίδες"


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2010)

*καρφωματίας*

Χρειάζεται να πω ότι είναι ο slam dunker;


----------



## nickel (Aug 3, 2010)

Πρόσθεσα νήμα με τίτλο _Εκφράσεις της μεταπολιτευτικής εποχής_ που αντέγραψα από την Ελευθεροτυπία. Βρήκα τη σελίδα καθώς αναζητούσα την προέλευση του όρου *κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός*. Σύμφωνα με το εν λόγω _Λεξικό της μεταπολίτευσης_:

*κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός: *εισήχθη από το ΠΑΣΟΚ (Δ. Ρέππας) για να επεξηγήσει και να παρακινήσει φαινόμενα εμφύλιας αντίδρασης κοινωνικών ομάδων απέναντι σε άλλες. Έκτοτε τον επικαλούνται, ως λύση ή απειλή, όλες οι στριμωγμένες εξουσίες. 

Ξέρετε κάτι περισσότερο γι' αυτόν τον (κατά τη γνώμη μου) ατυχέστατο όρο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

Εγώ έφτασα μέχρι τον νεοεγελιανό (χεγκελιανό); Bernard Bosanquet (1848-1923) και αυτή την ομιλία του, το 1899: Social Automatism and the Imitation Theory.


----------



## nikosl (Aug 3, 2010)

Από ό,τι θυμάμαι, ο Ρέππας είχε χρησιμοποιήσει τον όρο *κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός*, όντας κυβερνητικός εκπρόσωπος της κυβ. Σημίτη, κατά τη διάρκεια κινητοποιήσεων αγροτών. Τότε είχαν απειληθεί συγκρούσεις φορτηγατζήδων και αγροτών και όταν δημοσιογράφοι ρώτησαν στο πρες-ρουμ τη γνώμη του για τα γεγονότα, αυτος τα μισο-επικρότησε λέγοντας ότι είναι φαινόμενα κοινωνικού αυτοματισμού. Αυτά από την πολιτική μου μνήμη - όχι από άλλη (πιο σοβαρή) πηγή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 3, 2010)

Αυτό το δημοσίευμα του Ριζοσπάστη από τις 9/2/97 μοιάζει να σε επιβεβαιώνει. Συνεπώς, το αρχικό τσιτάτο Ρέππα θα πρέπει να ήταν λίγες ημέρες πιο πριν.

Προσθήκη: Ο όρος πρέπει να ήταν επίκαιρος, επειδή τον βρίσκω και σε αυτή την ομιλία, στις 21/2/97 (σελ. 12, τελ. παρ.).


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2010)

*ανεβαστήρι* πρόγραμμα μηχανικής ή μη αποστολής αρχείων από τον υπολογιστή μας σε τόπο (σέρβερ) του διαδικτύου (αποδίδει στην καθημερινή γλώσσα τον αγγλικό όρο _uploader_): _Όταν συναντά πρόβλημα το ανεβαστήρι, πηδάει λήμματα και δημιουργεί φανταστικές εγγραφές._

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ δεν προτείνει όρο αλλά εικάζω ότι θα είναι _αναφορτωτής_ ή (επειδή ο αναφορτωτής μπορεί να είναι άνθρωπος) _αναφορτωτήρας_.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 12, 2010)

Χρήσιμη πληροφορία. Αλλά, πες μου σε παρακαλώ, τι χρειάζεται το ανεβαστήρι; Για να ανεβάζει αρχεία για λογαριασμό κάποιου; Δηλαδή εγώ που έχω 6.000 ποστ, μ' ένα ανεβαστήρι μπορώ να τα κάνω διπλάσια; Ανατριχιαστικό. Άσε που μπορεί να έχω πάθει κανένα ατύχημα, π.χ. να πνιγώ την ώρα που κάνω μπάνια στο νησί μου, και το ανεβαστήρι να με παρουσιάζει ολοζώντανη να ποστάρω στη Λεξιλογία! Όχι μόνο ανατριχιαστικό, και μακάβριο, θα έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2010)

*κατεβαστήρι* πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης της λήψης αρχείων (καταφόρτωσης), δηλαδή της αντιγραφής τους από διάφορους ιστότοπους (σέρβερ του διαδικτύου) στον προσωπικό μας υπολογιστή. Αποδίδει το αγγλικό _downloader_. Η ΕΛΕΤΟ θα πρότεινε _καταφορτωτής_ ή _καταφορτωτήρας_ ή _πρόγραμμα καταφόρτωσης_.

(Όχι, Αλεξανδρα, το μηχανάκι που σου κατεβάζει τον αριθμό μηνυμάτων από τα 13.600 στα 136 δεν το λένε κατεβαστήρι. Παραχαράκτη το λένε.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 13, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Όχι, Αλεξανδρα, το μηχανάκι που σου κατεβάζει τον αριθμό μηνυμάτων από τα 13.600 στα 136 δεν το λένε κατεβαστήρι. Παραχαράκτη το λένε.)


Ξέρω, ξέρω, το έχω δει το μηχανάκι-παραχαράκτη! Σαν τους σταλινικούς που ξαναγράφουν την ιστορία νομίζοντας ότι θα την αλλάξουν. Ούτε με ταξίδι στον χρόνο δεν αλλάζει η ιστορία, ντε!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2010)

Κατά καιρούς αναρωτιόμαστε πόσα ένσημα χρειάζεται μια λέξη για να λεξικογραφηθεί, και σηκώνουμε το ένα μας φρύδι κάθε φορά που διαπιστώνουμε ότι μια λέξη που μας φαίνεται γνωστή κι εδραιωμένη λείπει από το λημματολόγιο των σύγχρονων μεγάλων λεξικών. Υποθέτω πως δεν θα δυσκολευόσασταν σε καμία περίπτωση να δώσετε τον ορισμό τού επιθέτου *φρουτώδης* (ο, η) - *φρουτώδες* (το) αν σας τον ζητούσαν, ενώ αντιθέτως θα δυσκολευόσασταν να πιστέψετε ότι λείπει από ΛΝΕΓ (2006), ΛΚΝ, ΜΕΛ, ΝΕΛ και ΕΛΝΕΓ. Η λέξη είναι καινούργια κατασκευή (απόδοση του αγγλ. _fruity_· πρβλ. _juicy -> χυμώδης_ κ. γενικότ. _-y _-> _-ώδης_), όπως τεκμαίρεται από το ότι απουσιάζει απ' την «παλιά φρουρά» (Κουμανούδης, Πρωίας, 15τομος Δημητράκος, Θησαυρός, Βοσταντζόγλου).

Όμως αφενός μεν το γεγονός ότι η λέξη έχει κολλήσει ήδη περί τα 36.500 ένσημα χρήσης στο γκουγκλ, αφετέρου δε το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο του μέσου ομιλητή τής ελληνικής, με κάνουν να πιστεύω ότι κακώς λείπει ακόμη αυτή η λέξη από τα λεξικά μας (πρόκειται για τα ίδια αυτά σύγχρονα λεξικά τα οποία, ίσως ακόμη και αναπαράγοντας άκριτα το ένα το λημματολόγιο του προηγούμενου, σπεύδουν να συμπεριλάβουν εκεί γύρω το —πολύ σπανιότερο στη σημερινή χρήση— _φρύαγμα_).

Παράλληλος τύπος είναι ο *φρουκτώδης* (μόλις 85 ευρήματα), ο οποίος όμως είναι (κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, πάντα) λανθασμένα σχηματισμένος, διότι εμείς τη λέξη _φρούτο_ το φέραμε στη γλώσσα μας μέσω της ιταλικής (_frutto_), και δεν σχηματίσαμε ποτέ παραγωγικό πρόθημα με το _φρουκτ_- τού λατινικού _fructus_ (το οποίο αποτελεί το έτυμον των αγγλ. & γαλλ. _fruit_, των ισπαν. & πορτογ. _fruto_, του ιταλ. _frutto_ κ.ά.), αλλά μόνο _φρουτ(ο)-_. Οι λέξεις _φρουκτόζη_ και _Φρουκτιδώρ_ είναι άλλη ιστορία (μεταφορά τού αγγλ. _fructose_ και του γαλλ. _Fructidor_ αντίστοιχα, τα οποία βεβαίως προέρχονται και αυτά ετυμολογικώς από το λατ. _fructus_ < _fruor_· για επεξήγηση του όρου «μεταφορά» βλ. στο νήμα τής Ορολογίας).


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2010)

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι ο *_φρουκτώδης_ είναι φρικτός σχηματισμός και το _φρούτο_ (ιδιαίτερα στο επίθετο _φρουτώδης_) έχει τεράστια απόσταση από τον «καρπό» τού _fructus_.

Για την περίπτωση _φρουτώδης_ έξω, _φρύαγμα_ μέσα: είναι μια σχέση με τα λεξικά που έχουμε μάθει να την αποδεχόμαστε, όχι μόνο όσοι καταλαβαίνουμε τους λόγους για τους οποίους η _βουβουζέλα_ μπαίνει τόσο πιο γρήγορα στο ODE παρά στο ΛΚΝ, το οποίο είναι ήδη δωδεκάχρονο! (Αλήθεια, ξέρει κανείς αν θα δώσει ποτέ νέα έκδοση; Και πότε;) 

Δεν μας νοιάζει αν τους λείπουν οι καινούργιες λέξεις που ξέρουμε εμείς πώς να τις χρησιμοποιούμε: είναι πράμα που σπαρταρά μπροστά μας. Ας φροντίζουν τα λεξικά να έχουν την απάντηση όταν θα πάμε να ξεσκονίσουμε κανένα σκέλεθρο που βρήκαμε καταχωνιασμένο στη γωνίτσα κάποιου περίεργου αναγνώσματος. Αυτή την περίεργη σχέση έχουμε μάθει να αποδεχόμαστε.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2010)

Να προσθέσω ότι: Πρώτον, η παραγωγική κατάληξη -_ώδης_ στη λέξη _φρουτώδης_ είναι κάτι παραπάνω από ταιριαστή στη προκειμένη περίπτωση και για έναν ακόμη, ειδικότερο λόγο. Συγκεκριμένα (όπως είπαμε κι εδώ), αυτό το -_ωδ_- (που το βρίσκουμε στα _ευωδιά_, _μυρωδιά_, _δυσωδία_ κλπ) έχει στενότατη ετυμολογική σχέση με τις λέξεις _οσμή_ & _όσφρηση_ — και η λέξη _φρουτώδης_ χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει πρωτίστως το άρωμα και δευτερευόντως τη γεύση τού προσδιοριζομένου, κι όχι όπως πολλά άλλα σε -_ώδης_ για να περιγράψει γενικότερα αυτόν που έχει τις ιδιότητες ή συγκεντρώνει πολλά χαρακτηριστικά κάποιου πράγματος ή μοιάζει σε αυτό. Έτσι δεν θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε το _φρουτώδης_ για να δηλώσουμε την ίδια σημασία π.χ. με το _φρουτόσχημος_ (ενώ λέμε λ.χ. _ακανθώδης_). Δεύτερον, αναρωτιέμαι μήπως ο (κατά Νίκελ _φρικτώδης_ ) σχηματισμός *_φρουκτώδης_ έγινε (είπαμε, με λανθασμένη αναγωγή απευθείας στο _fructus_, αλλά) και με εκφραστικά κριτήρια (δηλ. εκείνο το -_κτ_- στη μέση ίσως να ακούγεται "πλουσιότερο" ή εκφραστικότερο στ' αφτιά κάποιων).


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2010)

Στα δικά μου αφτιά ο φρουτώδης ακούγεται σαν δαγκωνιά στη ζουμερή σάρκα ενός ροδάκινου - όλο χυμό, άρωμα και γεύση - ενώ ο *φρου*κτ*ώδης σαν να σκάλωσε το δόντι στο κουκούτσι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2010)

Ομολογώ πάντως ότι το συναντάω κυρίως στα φρουτώδη κρασιά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2010)

*καλάπας*: αυθόρμητος καλομοιρισμός (οπτικοακουστική τεκμηρίωση 



), συνδυασμός ραμονιού και ανυπαρκτολογίας, ανθρωπωνυμικό τού πρωθυπουργού τής Νομανσλάνδης (κατά πολλούς ανύπαρχτου και του ίδιου με οποιαδήποτε ιδιότητα κι αν έφερε ή φέρει), που χρησιμοποιείται με τους ακόλουθους τρόπους: α) ως απόδοση του _πώς-τον-λένε_ (αγγλ. _whachamacallit, whatshisname_), ιδίως αν έχουμε παρακούσει το επώνυμο του εν λόγω ατόμου, β) για αποφυγή χρήσης τής λ. _μαλάκας_ (βοηθούν οι τρεις συλλαβές σε -_α_, απ' τις οποίες οι δύο κοινές: _λα_, _κα_). Παράδειγμα χρήσης (στη δεύτερη σημασία) από την εφημερίδα _Ριζοσπάστης_: Κάποιοι επιμένουν και θέλουν να μας κάνουν όλους και ιδιαίτερα τη νέα γενιά... Καλάπες.


----------



## sarant (Aug 30, 2010)

Λέγεται στ'αλήθεια το καλάπας; Εγώ νόμιζα πως ήταν εύρημα της Κανέλλη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2010)

Εγώ σε κουβέντες διάφορες το έπιασα (ηλικίες: 25-35), και μάλιστα τώρα (έξι χρόνια από την αρχική του εμφάνιση). Επίσης: το άρθρο που τσιτάρω δεν είναι της Κανέλλη (αλλά φαντάζομαι το χρησιμοποιεί κι εκείνη).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2010)

Και από εδώ ξεκίνησε μάλλον η καριέρα της φράσης στον Ρίζο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 30, 2010)

Δρα, βλ. λίνκο στο #216. ;) Στο αυτό ποστ και το καλομοιριασμένο βιντεάκι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2010)

Έχεις δίκιο. Δεν πρόσεξα ότι ήταν η κατακλείδα...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2010)

*μαθημαγικός* (π.χ. _μαθημαγικά προβλήματα_, βλ. http://users.uom.gr/~p2/mathemagics_notes.html κ.ά.) — αγγλ. _mathmagic_, _mathmagician_ κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2010)

Το άκουσα (από μάνατζερ σχετικού καταστήματος) και το καταγράφω για να αποκτήσει και γκουγκλοεύρημα, αν και δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι αποτελεί stricto sensu νεολογισμό και δεν είναι απλή λεξιπλασία:

σουσιέρης = μάγειρας σούσι


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το άκουσα (από μάνατζερ σχετικού καταστήματος) και το καταγράφω για να αποκτήσει και γκουγκλοεύρημα, αν και δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι αποτελεί stricto sensu νεολογισμό και δεν είναι απλή λεξιπλασία:
> 
> σουσιέρης = μάγειρας σούσι



Ακόμα κι αν πρόκειται για πρωτολογισμό, είναι φανερό ότι έχει όλα τα εχέγγυα για να κάνει καριέρα (από τη στιγμή που αποκτήσαμε σούσι και στην Ελλάδα). Αλλά, αν θέλεις να δώσεις τροφή ευρήματα στις αναζητήσεις και αφού γνωρίζουμε ότι το Γκουγκλ δεν έχει ακόμα δημιουργήσει πλήρη κλιτικό πίνακα για αυτό, καλό είναι να δίνουμε όλες τις πιθανές πτώσεις:
ο σουσιέρης, του σουσιέρη, οι σουσιέρηδες, των σουσιέρηδων
η σουσιέρισσα, της σουσιέρισσας, οι σουσιέρισσες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2011)

*δίπιτο, το* = σουβλάκι με διπλή πίτα


----------



## jglenis (Feb 11, 2011)

Από το AlJazeera, λίγα λεπτά πριν ξεκουμπιστεί ο εν λόγω:

Mubarak (noun): a psychotic boyfriend/girlfriend that fails to understand it’s over; (verb) glue, as in “I will Mubarak a new poster to my room"


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2011)

jglenis said:


> Από το AlJazeera, λίγα λεπτά πριν ξεκουμπιστεί ο εν λόγω:
> 
> Mubarak (noun): a psychotic boyfriend/girlfriend that fails to understand it’s over; (verb) glue, as in “I will Mubarak a new poster to my room"



Τέλειο!


----------



## pidyo (Mar 14, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα (δεν βρίσκω ειδικό νήμα για πρωτολογισμούς, δεν πρόκειται για χιουμοριστική λεξιπλασία ή, τουλάχιστον, πρόκειται για κάτι παραπάνω), αλλά μόλις το διάβασα στου Δύτη, μου άρεσε πολύ και σπεύδω να το κατοχυρώσω πριν χαθεί στα ψηφιακά άχυρα: 

*διανηματικότητα, η*: η αλληλοδιαπλοκή των σχολίων σε διαφορετικά νήματα ενός ιστολογίου (© by Βασίλης Νικολαΐδης [ναι, ο γνωστός]).


----------



## Marinos (Mar 14, 2011)

Εμ, Νικολαΐδης είναι αυτός.

(Διακαμαρικότητα, η κορφιάτικη εκδοχή, στο αμέσως επόμενο σχόλιο)


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 14, 2011)

*η γκρούπα*

Απευθείας σύνδεση με ειδήσεις ΑΛΤΕΡ και τον υπουργό Χρ. Παπουτσή που αναφέρεται στη δράση τρομοκρατικών ομάδων. Επιτρέψτε μου να το κλίνω:
η γκρούπα
της γκρούπας
τη γκρούπα

οι γκρούπες
(χωρίς γεν. πληθ.):)
τις γκρούπες


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2011)

Με την απαραίτητη διευκρίνιση: Ο _*γκρουπιέρης*_ δεν είναι ο αρχηγός της γκρούπας, αλλά ο _κρουπιέρης_ που έκλεψε τον ήχο του «ν» από το άρθρο.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 15, 2011)

UsualSuspect said:


> Απευθείας σύνδεση με ειδήσεις ΑΛΤΕΡ και τον υπουργό Χρ. Παπουτσή που αναφέρεται στη δράση τρομοκρατικών ομάδων. Επιτρέψτε μου να το κλίνω:
> η γκρούπα
> της γκρούπας
> τη γκρούπα
> ...



Είχαμε τα γκρουπούσκουλα, τώρα αναβαθμιστήκαμε...


----------



## pidyo (Mar 15, 2011)

Η γκρούπα πάντως δεν είναι νεολογισμός, είναι δάνειο από το αριστερό λεξιλόγιο. Ακόμη και στα γκουγκλοβιβλία κείται, ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1970.


----------



## Costas (Mar 15, 2011)

Κατά το 'σέχτα', υποθέτω.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 15, 2011)

Costas said:


> Κατά το 'σέχτα', υποθέτω.



Ναι, όμως τα θηλυκά για τις ομάδες δεν αφορούν μόνο τους απ' έξω (γκρούπα, σέχτα) αλλά και τους μέσα (βλ. κόβα και αχτίδα). :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2011)

Και, επειδή η _κόβα_ δεν υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*κόβα* η [kóva] O25α : σε κομμουνιστικό κόμμα, η οργάνωση βάσης. [λόγ. αρκτικόλ. κ(ομματική) ο(ργάνωση) βά(σης)] (ΛΚΝ)​
Αν τα βάλουμε κάτω όλα αυτά, θα βρούμε ότι πολλά δεν είναι στα λεξικά.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 17, 2011)

Διάβασα σε περιοδικό, με αφορμή τη συζήτηση που γίνεται στο ΗΒ για την ταχύτητα κυκλοφορίας στα πεζοδρόμια της Oxford Street και το διαβόητο pavement rage (ναι, έπρεπε να ζήσουμε για να τ' ακούσουμε κι αυτό!), τον πρωτολογισμό *πεζολωρίδα* (ο γκλούγκλης δεν εμφανίζει ακόμη ευρήματα για πεζολωρίδες). Με το προηγούμενο των λεωφορειολωρίδων, απόλυτα λογικός μού φαίνεται ο σχηματισμός. Η δε σύναψη *ταχεία πεζολωρίδα* προσφέρει ευνοϊκό δείκτη μπλαμπλά για το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο του _fast lane for pedestrians_ (επίσης: _αργή πεζολωρίδα_ για το αντίθετο).


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2011)

Όντως, αν μου περιέγραφες αυτό το φαινόμενο χωρίς να διευκρινίσεις για ποιον δρόμο μιλάς, θα αναφωνούσα αμέσως: Oxford Street!


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2011)

Τρελοκομείο η Όξφορντ Στριτ. Μια μέρα πριν από πέντε χρόνια, με αποκλεισμό της τροχαίας κυκλοφορίας. Άντε να τους χωρέσεις όλους αυτούς στα πεζοδρόμια. Αν είσαι άντρας, το να κάνεις τη διαδρομή από Τότεναμ Κορτ μέχρι Μαρμπλ Αρτς συνοδεύοντας γυναίκα είναι ένα από τα βασανιστήρια που περιγράφει ο Δάντης στην _Κόλασή_ του.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2011)

Να βάλουμε κι εδώ το _*επιδραστικός*_, σαν απόδοση τού _influential_. Το πρωτοαναφέραμε εδώ.


----------



## pidyo (May 8, 2011)

*σπασίδι*, το: *Ι1.* (συχνά διαλεκτ.) θραύσμα κεραμικής ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου υλικού, που χρησιμοποιείται στην πλακόστρωση ή στην επένδυση μιας επιφάνειας: _Πλακόστρωση αυλής με σπασίδια θυμιανούσικης, μαρμάρου, Kαρύστου και πέτρα περιοχής_. | _Πέρα και πώδε θράψαλα και πήλινα σπασίδια / για το λουτήρα ήτανε κομμάθια χρειασίδια_. 2. (τεχνολ., ανεπίσημο) σπασμένο λογισμικό: _Το 70% από τα σπασίδια έχει ιούς και το άλλο 30% είναι ύποπτο_. 
*ΙΙ.1*. (νεανική ιδιόλ.) Βίαιο επεισόδιο, ιδίως στη διάρκεια διαδήλωσης (συνών.: μπάχαλο, ντου): _Ο τίμιος μικροαστούλης θα ανοίξει την τηλεόραση το βράδυ και θα δει τα σπασίδια στην πορεία και θα πει "βρε κοίτα τα παλιόπαιδα"_. *2.α.* (νεανική ιδιόλ.) θορυβώδες, νεανικό γλέντι, ενίοτε συνοδευόμενο από παραβατική συμπεριφορά: _Παίζαμε μουσική σε μια αποθήκη όλο το βράδυ, μιλάμε για τρελά σπασίδια_. *β.* (νεανική ιδιόλ.) σε έκφραση επιδοκιμασίας, ιδίως για έργα τέχνης: _Τρελό σπασίδι ο καινούριος δίσκος του Θανασάκη του Παπακωνσταντίνου_.

Όσο κι αν μοιάζει παράταιρο το τελευταίο παράδειγμα, προέρχεται από σχόλιο στο youtube. Ας βάλουμε ένα τραγουδάκι λοιπόν (να η πραγματική αφορμή του λήμματος).


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2011)

Μωρέ φάγαμε τώρα στα τελευταία λεπτά τέτοιο σπασίδι μέχρι να πάρει ο Παναθηναϊκός το έκτο...

Πάρα πολύ όμορφο. Τέτοιες αφορμές πάντα!


----------



## Cadmian (May 13, 2011)

E-bully: *Ηλενταής*, και,

E-bullying: *Ηλενταηλίκι*.


_Τα καημένα τα ηλεγατάκια..._


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2011)

*τετραωρίτης*, *τετραωρίτισσα* (ουσ.) γενικός όρος για τον μερικώς απασχολούμενο με εξαρτημένη σχέση εργασίας, προερχόμενη από το γεγονός ότι η συνήθης πρακτική είναι οι συμβάσεις για μισό οχτάωρο (δηλ. τετράωρο). Ευρήματα: 2230 αναφέρει (με τις γνωστές υπερβολές του) το γκουγκλ σήμερα, περιλαμβάνοντας μόνον τους _τετραωρίτες_ (και τα _τετραωρίτης / τετραωρίτη_)· οι _τετραωρίτισσες_ από την άλλη δεν εκπροσωπούνται τόσο έντονα (στα ευρήματα, εννοείται — διότι στην αγορά εργασίας εκπροσωπούνται μια χαρά), έχοντας μόλις 2 ευρήματα σήμερα για την _τετραωρίτισσα_ και κανένα στις άλλες πτώσεις (δηλ. κ. _τετραωρίτισσας_ / _τετραωριτισσών_).

Η λεκτική κατασκευή _τετραωρίτης_ είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογική, παρόλο που δεν τυχαίνει να γνωρίζω (ούτε βρήκα ψάχνοντας μέχρι τώρα) άλλες λέξεις σε -_ωρίτης_ από τη λ. _ώρα_· υπάρχουν λέξεις σε -_χωρίτης_ / -_χωρίτισσα_ από τη λ. _χώρα_ και τις συναφείς με αυτήν απ' τη μια, και ο γνωστός _μετεωρίτης_, ο καλλικάντζαρος _παρωρίτης_ και τα _ψωρίτης / ψωρίτισσα_ (από τη λ. _ψώρα_) απ' την άλλη. Στο _Αντίστροφο λεξικό (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη)_ βρήκα κι ένα _διωρίτης_ και παραξενεύτηκα· «λες να φτιάχτηκε παλιότερα λέξη για όσους εργάζονται ένα δίωρο τη μέρα;» ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη (διότι κάτι τέτοιο θα αποδείκνυε ότι η γλώσσα είναι πιο μπροστά απ' τις εξελίξεις). Ωστόσο, απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, πρόκειται για λεξικογράφηση ενός ανορθόγραφου τύπου για τη λ. _διορίτης_· ο _διορίτης_ είναι πέτρωμα η ονομασία του οποίου ετυμολογείται (μέσω της γαλλικής) από το ρ. _διορίζω_ "διαχωρίζω (_αρχική σημασία_)".

Κοίτα να δεις πάντως πώς τα φέρνει η γλώσσα, που σου εμφανίζει διορισμούς και τετραωρίτες στην ίδια παράγραφο!


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2011)

*κοντολήξιμος*, *κοντολήξιμη*, *κοντολήξιμο* (επίθ.) αυτός που έχει κοντινή ημερομηνία λήξης (συνήθ. επί τροφίμων κ.ά. προϊόντων που πρέπει να έχουν αναλωθεί μέχρι μια συγκεκριμένη ημερομηνία). Παρότι η λέξη έχει ελάχιστα ευρήματα, χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά σε χώρους όπως σουπερμάρκετ, βιομηχανίες τροφίμων και εταιρείες logistics. Ο λόγος γι' αυτό είναι προφανής: Τα _κοντολήξιμα (προϊόντα)_ αφενός μεν είναι σημασιακά διαυγή (δηλ. γίνεται άμεσα αντιληπτό το τι σημαίνουν), αφετέρου δε η όποια εναλλακτική συνώνυμη έκφραση έχει πολύ ψηλό δείκτη μπλαμπλά.

Ας δούμε τώρα τον μηχανισμό σχηματισμού τής λέξης: Το ρ. _λήγω_ δίνει παράγωγα επίθετα με το θέμα _-ληκ_-, και συγκεκριμένα στη μορφή -_ληκτος_ και -_ληκτικός_· εξαίρεση είναι η λ. _αληγής_, στον σχηματισμό της οποίας πιθανότατα επέδρασε η αναλογία προς τη λ. _συνεχής_. Επίσης το ρ. _λήγω_ έχει τις ακόλουθες μετοχές που μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε θέση επιθέτου: _λήγων_ (απ' όπου και η _λήγουσα_ κι ο _λήγοντας_), _λήξας_ και _ληγμένος_· από τις μετοχές η μοναδική που θα μπορούσε να μας φανεί χρήσιμη (αν καλούμασταν να κατασκευάσουμε τη λέξη από την αρχή) είναι η _λήγων_.

Εντούτοις, όπως παρατηρούμε, από τους φυσικούς ομιλητές επιλέχθηκε ο σχηματισμός με βάση το παραγωγικό τέρμα επιθέτων _-(ξ)ιμος_· από άποψη κατασκευής μια τέτοια επιλογή φρονώ πως στέκει είτε θεωρηθεί ότι η παραγωγή έγινε από το ουσ. _λήξη_ (πρβλ. _συντάξιμος_ από το _σύνταξη_) είτε απευθείας από το ρ. _λήγω_ (πρβλ. _εκλέξιμος_ από το _εκλέγω_). Ωστόσο ένα καίριο εμπόδιο είναι το σημασιακό· επειδή η κατάληξη _-ιμος_ χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει καταλληλότητα ή δυνατότητα (βλ. Επίθετα σε -ιμος). Επομένως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα αναμέναμε να σχηματιστεί π.χ. τύπος *_κοντολήγων_ —πράγμα απ' την άλλη μεριά που δεν είναι εύλογο, δεδομένου ότι δεν υπάρχει ρήμα *_κοντολήγω_— ή ακόμη και _κοντόληκτος_, αλλά αυτό δεν συνέβη. Ίσως δεν πρέπει να αποκλειστεί και το ενδεχόμενο να ήταν εξαρχής ζητούμενο το να αποφευχθεί ένας υπερβολικά λόγιος τύπος — πράγμα στο οποίο ενδεχομένως να συνέτεινε και το παραγωγικό πρόθημα _κοντο_-. Με την ευκαιρία, είναι σκόπιμο να προσθέσουμε ότι αυτό το _κοντο_- δεν σχετίζεται άμεσα με το επίθ. _κοντός_ αλλά με το επίρρ. _κοντά_ (εδώ με τη χρονική έννοια — πρβλ. _κοντοβασίλεμα_).

Ανακεφαλαιώνοντας, ο _κοντολήξιμος_ είναι ένας νεολογισμός που αρχικά μας ξενίζει με το γεγονός ότι η κατάληξη -_ιμος_ δεν δένει με τη σημασία της λέξης (είναι το πρώτο επίθετο εις -_ιμος_ που βλέπω να ξεφεύγει από τη νόρμα — εάν γνωρίζετε εσείς κάποιο άλλο, παρακαλώ πείτε το). Ωστόσο παρατήρησα ότι ακόμα κι όσοι τον ακούν για πρώτη φορά (αναφέρομαι σε απλούς χρήστες της γλώσσας, όχι σε ειδικούς) αντιλαμβάνονται αμέσως κι απροβλημάτιστα το τι πραγματικά σημαίνει: με κοντινή λήξη, που λήγει εδώ κοντά — εγγύτατης λήξης, αν προτιμάτε. Οπότε πιστεύω ότι τελικά θα εδραιωθεί παρά τον στρεβλό μηχανισμό παραγωγής του — εκτός κι αν κάποια λαθοθηρική σταυροφορία ξεκινήσει κάποτε για να τον λήξει. :)


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Σκεφτόμουν μήπως θα έπρεπε, σαν το _βραχύβιο_, να φτιάξουμε το _βραχύληκτο_. Αλλά η ζωή του είναι βραχεία — και η λήξη του ταχεία. Οπότε: *ταχύληκτο*. Κατά το _ταχύπηκτο_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2011)

Εγώ πάντως, άλλο πράγμα θα καταλάβαινα από το _ταχύληκτος_, δηλαδή κάτι με εξαρχής σύντομη λήξη (αλλιώς: βραχεία διάρκεια ζωής, βραχύβιο) και άλλο από το _κοντόληκτος_ (που θα προτιμούσα), δηλαδή κάτι που μπορεί να έχει και μακρά διάρκεια ζωής, αλλά η λήξη του είναι πια πολύ κοντά (και π.χ. το βγάζουμε να το πουλήσουμε μισοτιμής).


----------



## Zazula (May 30, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σκεφτόμουν μήπως θα έπρεπε, σαν το _βραχύβιο_, να φτιάξουμε το _βραχύληκτο_. Αλλά η ζωή του είναι βραχεία — και η λήξη του ταχεία. Οπότε: *ταχύληκτο*. Κατά το _ταχύπηκτο_.


Κάτσε, κάτσε δεν είπε κανείς ότι τα κοντολήξιμα προϊόντα έχουν βραχύ διάστημα ωφέλιμης ζωής — επίτρεψέ μου να εξηγήσω: Ένα σουπερμάρκετ παραλαμβάνει τυποποιημένα λουκάνικα σε συσκευασίες με ημερομηνία λήξεως μετά από 18 μήνες. Ένα τέτοιο προϊόν δεν θεωρείται ούτε βραχύληκτο ούτε ταχύληκτο — καθότι ούτε το χρονικό διάστημα είναι βραχύ, ούτε η λήξη επέρχεται ταχύτερα απ' ό,τι στα υπόλοιπα προϊόντα. Κάνουμε τώρα fast-forward στον χρόνο και είμαστε στο ίδιο σουπερμάρκετ, μόνο που αυτήν τη φορά μένουν 10 μέρες από την ημερομηνία λήξεως κι έχουν μείνει κάποιες συσκευασίες απούλητες. Στο ίδιο σούπερ υπάρχει και ποσότητα του αυτού είδους από μεταγενέστερες παραλαβές, με φυσικά μεγαλύτερο ωφέλιμο διάστημα ζωής. Το σούπερ βγάζει (μόνον) τα κοντολήξιμα λουκάνικα σε προσφορά, ενώ τα υπόλοιπα παραμένουν στην κανονική τιμή. Επίσης, ακούς τον επιβλέποντα να λέει στο προσωπικό που φτιάχνει τα ράφια με τα τρόφιμα «να βάζουν τα κοντολήξιμα μπροστά-μπροστά στο ράφι», ώστε αυτά να φεύγουν πρώτα (σε σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα όμοια).


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Τώρα έγιναν όλα σαφέστατα.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Δύο (τουλάχιστον) νεολογισμοί στον σημερινό Μπουκάλα. Ο *γραμμιτζής* έχει μερικά χρόνια στην πλάτη του και είναι μάλλον αυτός που ακολουθεί την κομματική γραμμή (ή όποια γραμμή τού επιβάλλουν εκεί όπου δραστηριοποιείται).

Ο *αυθορμητίας* είναι (διαδικτυακός) πρωτολογισμός του Μπουκάλα: στο ξεκίνημα του άρθρου, περίπου στο στιλ «Τον αυθορμητισμό πολλοί ηγάπησαν, τον αυθόρμητο ουδείς», ο Μπουκάλας γράφει: «Το αυθόρμητο πολλοί το αγάπησαν και το δοξολόγησαν. Δεν συμβαίνει όμως το ίδιο με τους αυθορμητίες, με τους αδέσποτους, δηλαδή με τον αυθορμητισμό όταν παύει να αφορά την περιοχή των ευχολογίων και αποκτά πραγματική υπόσταση, μαζική, πολιτική». Το 2006 ο Μπουκάλας πάλι είχε πρωτοσερβίρει τον όρο, μέσα σε εισαγωγικά εκείνη τη φορά: Εννοώ τη φράση «να μην ανοίξω το στόμα μου», που ξέφυγε κάποια στιγμή από τα χείλη ενός άλλου «αυθορμητία», του κ. Γ. Τράγκα.


----------



## Cadmian (May 31, 2011)

Μήπως εννοεί τους αυθορμητιστές;


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Μήπως εννοεί τους αυθορμητιστές;


Μπα, ο Μπουκάλας κατά κανόνα ξέρει πολύ καλά τι λέει. Ο _αυθορμητίας_ είναι σαν τον _τολμητία_, ενώ οι _αυθορμητιστές_ εντάσσονται στον _αυθορμητισμό_ με τη μορφή του _ισμού_: στον _επαναστατικό αυθορμητισμό_ (revolutionary spontaneity, spontaneism).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 7, 2011)

*θερμαλισμός* (ο) το ευρύ πεδίο θεραπευτικών και προληπτικών για την υγεία εφαρμογών, οι οποίες πραγματοποιούνται με τη χρήση φυσικών ιαματικών πόρων [πηγή: Σύνδεσμος Δήμων & Κοινοτήτων Ιαματικών Πηγών Ελλάδας] — 8270 ευρήματα στο γκουγκλ σήμερα. Ελληνογενής ξένος όρος (γαλλ. _thermalisme_, αγγλ. _thermalism_, καταλαν. _termalisme_). Αναμενόμενα παράγωγα (λόγω ύπαρξής των αντίστοιχων, επίσης ελληνογενών, ξενικών όρων): *υδροθερμαλισμός* από το _hydrothermalisme /_ _hydrothermalism_ _/ hidrotermalisme_.

*θερμαλιστικός*, *θερμαλιστική*, *θερμαλιστικό* που έχει σχέση με τον θερμαλισμό: _θερμαλιστικό κέντρο_.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2011)

...
*ανεβαστής*: uploader. (Και μία ανεβάστρια με αυτή τη σημασία, το τρίτο εύρημα).

Για το *ανεβαστήρι*, εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 24, 2011)

Τώρα άκουσα στην εκπομπή Esc (ΕΤ1) τους Κλάιν Μάιν να μιλάνε για *ψινγκλ* (ή ίσως να γράφεται *ψηνγκλ*) για το _ψηφιακό σινγκλ_ (_digital single_).


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2011)

Με την ευκαιρία, να αναρωτηθώ αν έχει μπει ο *ντελιβεράς* (πληθ. *ντελιβεράδες*) στο δικό σας ΛΝΕΓ, να συγχαρώ το slang.gr που έχει εγγραφή *ντελιβεράς* και να παρακαλέσω να κάνετε ντιλίτ κάθε ντιλιβερά που βρίσκετε στο δρόμο σας (και αναφέρομαι αποκλειστικά στη λέξη όταν γράφεται με «ντι»).


----------



## Costas (Jul 9, 2011)

Ψυχοερευνήτρια, κν. καφετζού κττ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2011)

Αυτή δεν είναι καλή απόδοση για τον _psychic_; _Ψυχοερευνητής_;
Ο όρος είναι πάντως γνωστός σε κάποια μέλη μας:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...σθητική-αντίληψη&p=66787&viewfull=1#post66787


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2011)

Αν τύχει να πέσετε πάνω στην *αδερματογλυφία* και θέλετε οπωσδήποτε να ξέρετε τι σημαίνει χωρίς να αρχίσετε τις μαντεψιές:

Adermatoglyphia is a rare medical condition which causes a person to have no fingerprints. There are only four known extended families worldwide which are affected by this condition.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adermatoglyphia

Ξέρετε... Όταν δεν βρίσκουν δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα στο τόπο του εγκλήματος και ο επιθεωρητής προστάζει «Round up the usual suspects», πηγαίνουν και συλλαμβάνουν μέλη αυτών των τεσσάρων οικογενειών.
:)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ξέρετε... Όταν δεν βρίσκουν δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα στο τόπο του εγκλήματος και ο επιθεωρητής προστάζει «Round up the usual suspects», πηγαίνουν και συλλαμβάνουν μέλη αυτών των τεσσάρων οικογενειών.:)


Πλάκα πλάκα, κάποιοι που είχαν επιλέξει για τις προσωποποιημένες πινακίδες τους τη λέξη UNKNOWN, λάμβαναν όλες τις κλήσεις όπου ο παραβάτης ήταν άγνωστος (γι' αυτό νομίζω κάποιες πολιτείες την συμπεριλαμβάνουν πλέον στα μη αποδεκτά αιτήματα για vanity plates).


----------



## Costas (Sep 8, 2011)

*Titostalgija* = Νοσταλγία του Τίτο και (στοιχείων) της εποχής του. Τίτλος βιβλίου του Mitja Velikonja (από Monde diplomatique, Αύγ. 2011, σελ. 16: Balade en 'Yougonostalgie', του Jean-Arnault De'rens), _Titostalgija. Studija nostalgije po Josipu Brozu_, Mirovni Institut, Λιουμπλιάνα 2009.

Επίσης λέει ότι "διακρίνονται πια οι *Bosniaques* (Σλάβοι μουσουλμάνοι) από τους *Bosniens* (το σύνολο των κατοίκων της Βοσνίας-Ερζεγοβίνης)".


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2011)

Costas said:


> Επίσης λέει ότι "διακρίνονται πια οι *Bosniaques* (Σλάβοι μουσουλμάνοι) από τους *Bosniens* (το σύνολο των κατοίκων της Βοσνίας-Ερζεγοβίνης)".


Νομίζω υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά η διάκριση, Βοσνιάκοι (απ' όπου και το συχνό επίθετο) και Βόσνιοι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 8, 2011)

Επίσης υπάρχει Μποσνιάκος και πρέπει να σκεφτούμε μήπως υπάρχει σχέση και με τους Μποσινάκηδες.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 26, 2011)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο (τώρα το διάβασα). Μεταξύ άλλων, ένας ακόμη νεολογισμός, με πολλά γκουγκλίσματα στα αγγλικά και στα γαλλικά, η Γιουγκόσφαιρα (Yougosphère / Yougosphere), που παραπέμπει στη διάθεση οικονομικών, πολιτικών και, κυρίως, πολιτιστικών ανταλλαγών και γενικότερης επαναπροσέγγισης των κρατών στα οποία διασπάστηκε η Γιουγκοσλαβία.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## pidyo (Sep 26, 2011)

Υπαινίσσεσαι ότι το Γιούγκο πήγαινε σφαίρα;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2011)

pidyo said:


> Υπαινίσσεσαι ότι το Γιούγκο πήγαινε σφαίρα;


Ούτε με σφαίρες!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2011)

*σκλαβενίτης* (πληθ. _σκλαβενίτηδες_) καροτσάκι του σουπερμάρκετ που χρησιμοποιεί δημόσια υπηρεσία για να φορτώνει τους υπηρεσιακούς φακέλους.




Η φωτογραφία από την ιστοσελίδα Ο ΔΗΜΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΟΥ BOYTAEI ΤΑ ΚΑΡΟΤΣΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΚΛΑΒΕΝΙΤΗ!

Για τη χρήση (αλλά η λέξη πρέπει να γράφεται με πεζό αρχικό):

“Σκλαβενίτηδες” μάθαμε πως λέγονται τα καρότσια φορτωμένα με δικογραφικούς φακέλους που στιβάζονται στο προαύλιο και στους διαδρόμους των δικαστικών αιθουσών της Ευελπίδων. Το μάθαμε, καθώς αρμοδίως δόθηκε η εντολή τις προάλλες να μετακινηθούν πάραυτα και να κρυφτούν οι πιο ξέχειλοι Σκλαβενίτηδες, να μην τους πάρει το μάτι των Τροϊκανών εποπτών και θαμπωθούν και φρίξουν ταυτοχρόνως οι άνθρωποι. [...]
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=9170​


----------



## Zazula (Oct 4, 2011)

Μου 'χε ξεφύγει μέχρι τώρα, αλλά έπεσα πάνω του χθες που 'στηνα ένα Edubuntu οπότε ας το περιλάβουμε με την ευκαιρία:
*ιδιοταγής, ιδιοταγές* = *proprietary*​Για την ιστορία του όρου και την υιοθέτησή του από την ΕΛΛΑΚ, βλ. εδώ: http://simos.info/blog/archives/833.

Ο αντίθετος όρος (*ανιδιοταγής, ανιδιοταγές = non-proprietary*) έχει προς το παρόν διαδικτυακά ευρήματα μόνο στο Teleterm (και στο προαναφερθέν ιστολόγημα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2011)

Τα διάβασα, αλλά τη λογική (και την ειδική σημασία) δεν την κατάλαβα. Τι το ταγμένο υπάρχει εδώ; Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι από το _ιδιοπαγής_ είναι δυο γράμματα δρόμος και μπορείς να πας εύκολα στο _ιδιοταγής_, που είναι καλύτερο φυσικά από το λίγο πιο απομακρυσμένο _ιδιοπαθής_, αλλά από όλα αυτά, το αρχικό _ιδιόκτητος_ εξακολουθεί μου μοιάζει πολύ πιο κοντά στον αγγλικό όρο -και πολύ πιο κατανοητό από έναν κατασκευασμένο, αδιαφανέστατο όρο.


----------



## pidyo (Oct 18, 2011)

*οθωμανία ( ; ) = ottomania*

Σε μετάφραση άρθρου των Southeast European Times συναντώ τον νεολογισμό «*Οθωμανία*» (έτσι γραμμένο, με κεφαλαίο και εισαγωγικά) ως απόδοση του *Ottomania*, που περιγράφει τη νέα μόδα για καθετί το οθωμανικό στη σύγχρονη Τουρκία. 

Ο όρος μου χτυπάει λίγο άσχημα. Στα αγγλικά, το λογοπαίγνιο με την κατάληξη του Ottoman και το mania στέκει, στα ελληνικά δεν ξέρω. Το πρώτο που μου ήρθε στο μυαλό είναι ο Όθων, όχι οι Οθωμανοί, και το δεύτερο κάποιο τοπωνύμιο, του τύπου Ρωμανία. Καταλαβαίνω πως δεν μπορούμε να πούμε Οθωμανομανία, ακούγεται εξαιρετικά αστείο, αλλά είμαι άραγε ο μόνος που τον μπερδεύει η Οθωμανία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2011)

Μα και Ottomania = Otto+mania...


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Σε λίγο, όσο συζητάμε για τους Γερμανούς, θα μας πιάσει όλους μια γερμανία άλλο πράμα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2011)

Εκ του _Germanomania_ (_γερμανομανία_) και _οθωμανομανία_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2011)

Οθωμανία; 
Πέρα από τα γραπτά, αν το άκουγα, μπορεί να σκεφτόμουν και την ωθομανία (και πού να σπρώχνεις τώρα; ). Άσε που θυμήθηκα την *αεροτρόπολη και μ' έπιασε ένα σύγκρυο. Τα τηλεσκοπικά, δύσκολα για μας. Πάω να την καταχωνιάσω στο ποδοκασελάκι.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)

*μιξολογία = mixology
μιξολόγος = mixologist
*
ΝΒ Βρήκα σε λεξικό τη *μιξιολογία*, που όμως είναι άλλο πράγμα (πρόκειται, λέει, για όρο τής βιολογίας).


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

Τα έχουμε στο αγγλοελληνικό, ας τα βάλουμε και στους νεολογισμούς αφού τα λεξικά που κοίταξα δεν τα έχουν με τη σημασία αυτού που χειραγωγεί, κατευθύνει, ποδηγετεί. Δημιουργήθηκαν για να αποδώσουν το manipulative.

Τροχοπέδη παραμένει ο διαμεσολαβητικός και χειραγωγικός ρόλος των κομματικών παρατάξεων, οι οποίες προσπαθούν όπως πάντα είτε να καπηλεύονται είτε να συκοφαντούν τις εξεγερτικές διαθέσεις των νέων.
...η χειραγωγική χρήση του δημοψηφίσματος από τον Γ. Παπανδρέου ...
...καθήκοντα του χειραγωγικού ιδεολογικού κατεστημένου του σύγχρονου καπιταλισμού...

Κάτι μου λέει ότι είσαι κομματάκι χειριστικός στις σχέσεις σου και αρέσκεσαι να παίζεις παιχνίδια εξουσίας και ελέγχου.
Το άτομο που επιχειρεί να αυτοκτονήσει είναι χειριστικό και θέλει την προσοχή του κόσμου;
Αν και η χειριστική συμπεριφορά είναι εύκολα παρατηρήσιμη σ' αυτή τη διαταραχή προσωπικότητας...

Ανάπτυξη χειριστικών δεξιοτήτων (που έχουν να κάνουν με το χειρισμό αντικειμένων)


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

Μα πώς μου ξεφεύγουν αυτά; Ίσως επειδή δεν προσέχω τι λέει ο Παπουτσής. Ο οποίος είπε προχτές σε σχέση με τη διαδοχή στο ΠΑΣΟΚ:

«Δεν έχει κανένα νόημα σε αυτή την κρίσιμη συγκυρία να εμφανίζονται διάφοροι ως γουαναμπήδες».

Δεν είναι ο πρώτος που το λέει (στο Βήμα ο καθηγητής Θεόδωρος Λουκάκης έγραφε πριν από 13 χρόνια «“παθούσα” ήταν η ακαδημαϊκή τάξη και όχι οι εκλεκτοί εκ του εξωτερικού επιστήμονες και γουαναμπήδες καθηγητές του Πολυτεχνείου»).

*Ο γουαναμπής, οι γουαναμπήδες*. Ελληνικό συνώνυμο: επίδοξος (αρχηγός κ.λπ.). Κλίνεται κατά το _βιολιτζής_.

Περισσότερα από τον Σαραντάκο, που προσέχει και τον Παπουτσή:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2011/11/23/wannabecoma/

Για την περίπτωση που οι διάφοροι ξενισμοί γράφονται με την ξένη ορθογραφία στην οποία κοτσάρουν ελληνικά προσφύματα (ναι, το βρήκε ο Σαραντάκος γραμμένο wannabeδες) σκέφτομαι ότι χρειάζεται ξεχωριστό νήμα, ίσως με τον τίτλο _cabinetδες_.

Προσθήκη: Στον πληθυντικό υπάρχουν και πολλοί _γουοναμπήδες_, που αποτυπώνει καλύτερα την αγγλική προφορά, αλλά, πώς να το πω, είναι λιγότερο... ελληνικό.


----------



## sadebeg (Dec 10, 2011)

*Φτωχοποίηση, επισφάλεια, επισφαλειοποίηση, πρεκαριοποίηση*

Κοιτούσα σήμερα κάποια άρθρα και έπεσα πάνω στην λέξη _φτωχοποίηση_ που νομίζω πως είναι νεολογισμός. Για να πω την αλήθεια λίγο περίεργα μου ακούγεται αν και κατανοώ ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι σημαντικό να χρησιμοποιείται ένας όρος που να τονίζει τη διαδικασία με την οποία κομμάτια της ελληνικής κοινωνίας γίνονται φτωχότερα. Όμως δεν βρίσκω το ακριβώς αντίστοιχο (στα γαλλικά). Επιπλέον θεωρώ τον όρο φτώχεια, φτωχός πραγματικά προβληματικό όρο ( πως ορίζεται η φτώχεια, η κοινωνία χωρίζεται σε φτωχούς και πλούσιους; κλπ) αλλά αυτό μάλλον είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.

Στα γαλλικά ο πιο κοντινός όρος που χρησιμοποιείται είναι η précarité. Ωστόσο χρησιμοποιείται και η précarisation (salariale, sociale etc.) για να δείξουν πως πρόκειται για μια διαδικασία που αφορά ολόκληρη την κοινωνία και όχι μόνο κάποια κομμάτια. Στα ελληνικά συνήθως τη μεταφράζουμε _επισφάλεια_, αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν αποδίδεται ακριβώς η διάσταση της διαδικασίας. Τι θα λέγατε για _επισφαλειοποίηση_ ή _πρεκαριοποίηση_; Το _πρεκαριοποίηση_ μου ακούγεται καλύτερα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα κατανοητός ως νεολογισμός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2011)

Δόξα τω Θεώ, έχουμε νήμα για το _πρεκαριάτο_ και παλιότερη συζήτηση με την πρώτη εμφάνιση της _πρεκαροποίησης_. Η *επισφαλειοποίηση* έχει ήδη κάποιο ευρήματα, είναι και λιγότερο αδιαφανής λέξη.

Η *φτωχοποίηση*, για κάποιο λόγο, είναι τόσο σαφής που θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει από καιρό, δίπλα στα διαφορετικής χρήσης _πτώχευση_ και _φτώχεμα_. «Λέξη» της χρονιάς των λεξικών της Οξφόρδης είναι η φράση του Εντ Μίλιμπαντ *the squeezed middle*, η «φτωχοποιημένη μεσαία τάξη». Δεν ξέρω αν προτιμάτε να πούμε «συμπιεσμένη», πάντως γίνεται φτωχότερη και τείνει να εξαφανιστεί. Η λέξη *φτωχοποίηση* μπορούμε να πούμε ότι αποδίδει το *povertisation / povertization*. Κάποιος λέει (το 2010) ότι είναι δική του επινόηση η λέξη, αλλά θα τη βρούμε ήδη σε πολλά βιβλία, μέχρι και την _depovertization_ ακόμα, την _αποφτωχοποίηση_ (π.χ. της Ινδίας).


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 11, 2011)

Υπήρχαν ήδη τα 

pauperisation/pauperization
impoverishment
impoverish 


Από το γαλλικό paupérisation. Έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2011)

Η διαφορά (αν θεωρηθεί ότι χρειάζεται διαφορετικός όρος, πάντως τον φτιάξανε) είναι ότι με το _povertisation / povertization_ δηλώνεται ότι κάνουμε _φτωχότερο_ ολόκληρο τον πληθυσμό ή ομάδα του πληθυσμού, ενώ το _pauperization_ τουλάχιστον αναφέρεται σε πλήρη εξαθλίωση. Ο τύπος που τη θέλει δικιά του τη λέξη, της δίνει και πολύ συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο: 
‘Povertisation’ is the word I’ve coined for the process of the traditional political ‘business model’ of high taxation, leading to loss of jobs, leading to cuts in welfare and so deprivation of those stuck in the dependency cycle. I define it as the ‘act of reducing the wealth of the population’.

Στα βιβλία που κοιτάω, όλο ορισμούς με το _impoverished / impoverishment_ βλέπω.


----------



## cougr (Dec 11, 2011)

Και _impoverization._ 

Π.χ. The deliberate impoverization and pauperization of the populace.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2011)

Πολύ ωραία. Ένας ακόμα νεολογισμός, αυτός και πιο λογικός. Παρότι βρήκα και βιβλίο του 1847 να γράφει _για universal impoverization_, ο όρος φαίνεται να έχει μεγάλη διάδοση τη δεκαετία του 1990. Αλλά στα λεξικά δεν έχει μπει ακόμα. Τελικά, από το _πτωχός_ μπορεί να μην έχουν φτιάξει -_ποίηση_ (διότι έχουν φτιάξει _ptochology_, _ptochogony_ και _ptochocracy_), αλλά το _pauper_ το περιποιήθηκαν κανονικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 11, 2011)

Το *γνωμηγέτης* για το opinion leader το πρωτοείδα σήμερα στο ενδιαφέρον άρθρο του Π. Μανδραβέλη Η «απαγορευμένη» στην Ελλάδα καινοτομία. Υπάρχουν ευρήματα στον γκούγκλη, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν με ενθουσιάζει. Ο νεολογισμός. Προτιμώ (ή ίσως, έχω συνηθίσει) το φλύαρο _διαμορφωτής της κοινής γνώμης_.

Με ενθουσιάζει η (πρώτη) επιχειρηματική ιδέα που περιγράφεται στο άρθρο --και με προβληματίζει ότι δύσκολα μπορείς να διαφωνήσεις με τις επιφυλάξεις του αρθρογράφου για την ενδεχόμενη εφαρμογή αυτής της ιδέας στην Ελλάδα.

Για τα υπόλοιπα, θέμα γούστου του καθενός.


----------



## nickel (Dec 11, 2011)

Δεν είναι καινούργιο. Το αναφέραμε αλλού σε συζήτηση για νεολογισμούς το 2006, μαζί με την _εργομήγυρη_ (_workshop_), τον _κατιδεασμό_ (_brainstorming_) και τον _πελατήλατο_ (_custom-driven_). Τα ευρήματα είναι πια πολλά και καλά. Περιλαμβάνεται στη βάση της ΕΛΕΤΟ. Δίπλα λοιπόν στον _αρχηγέτη_, τον _μουσηγέτη_ και τον _ποδηγέτη_, ένας _γνωμηγέτης_ δεν βλάπτει.


----------



## sadebeg (Dec 11, 2011)

oliver_twisted said:


> Από το γαλλικό paupérisation. Έτσι δεν είναι;


http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/pauperisation 
Ναι και υπάρχει και το Paupérisation absolue και το Paupérisation relative, όπως ακριβώς για την φτώχεια. Δεν το είχα δει αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2011)

Να αναφέρω ότι η απόδοση *pneumatic = πνευματικός* είναι πια τόσο διαδεδομένη σε τεχνικό κείμενο (και στη βάση της ΙΑΤΕ) που θα έπρεπε ίσως να προστεθεί και στα λεξικά. Στην εποχή μου, βέβαια, κάναμε τον διαχωρισμό με χρήση του «αεροπνευματικός», αλλά είναι τόσο θλιβερά λίγα πια τα γκουγκλίσματά του που πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι, όπως λέει και μια ψυχή, τέτοιες διαφορές τελικά όμορφα καίγονται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 29, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να αναφέρω ότι η απόδοση *pneumatic = πνευματικός* είναι πια τόσο διαδεδομένη σε τεχνικό κείμενο (και στη βάση της ΙΑΤΕ) που θα έπρεπε ίσως να προστεθεί και στα λεξικά. Στην εποχή μου, βέβαια, κάναμε τον διαχωρισμό με χρήση του «αεροπνευματικός», αλλά είναι τόσο θλιβερά λίγα πια τα γκουγκλίσματά του που πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι, όπως λέει και μια ψυχή, τέτοιες διαφορές τελικά όμορφα καίγονται.



Π.Χ.;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 29, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Π.Χ.;


Το Π.Χ. (όλα κεφαλαία) δεν σημαίνει τίποτε. Εννοείς π.Χ. ή π.χ.;  (Και η Λεξιλογία είναι γεμάτη διάσπαρτα hints, φυσικά... ;))


----------



## nickel (Jan 5, 2012)

Καθώς βλέπω μόλις τώρα την παραπάνω στιχομυθία: Όταν ξεκινάς την πρόταση με το «π.Χ.», προφανώς επιβάλλεται να ξεκινήσεις με κεφαλαίο, όπως άλλωστε το «π.χ.» γίνεται «Π.χ.» εκεί που αρχίζει πρόταση. Ωστόσο βραχυγραφία «π.Χ.» στην αρχή πρότασης δεν συνηθίζεται. Έχει θέση μόνο μετά από μια χρονολογία, οπότε σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα έπρεπε να είναι ολογράφως, «Προ Χριστού;». Στην ουσία του θέματος: Η απάντηση είναι όχι. Όσο και να φαίνεται απίστευτο, τα εφτά ντοκτορά τα απέκτησε στο χρονικό διάστημα των ελάχιστων δεκαετιών που κοσμεί τον πλανήτη μας με την παρουσία του.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 5, 2012)

*Υπερπολυγλωσσία*, προφανής (παρότι άνευ γκουγκλισμάτων) απόδοση της *hyperpolyglottery* (και αφορμή να παραπέμψω σ' ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο).


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2012)

Έκπληξη, ομολογώ, ότι υπερισχύει το _hyperglottery_ σε σχέση με _hyperglottism_ / _hyperglotism_.

Ευκαιρία πάντως να παραπέμψω κι εγώ σε μια προσωπική ανάμνηση:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...κή-Ημέρα-Γλωσσών&p=15466&viewfull=1#post15466


----------



## Zazula (Jan 7, 2012)

*υποκυβισμός* = 1. η τοποθέτηση κινητήρα μικρότερου κυβισμού σε αυτοκίνητο (κυρίως για λόγους αποφυγής φορολογικής επιβάρυνσης του κατόχου) 2. η αναληθής δήλωση στην οικεία Υπηρεσία Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών ότι έχει γίνει αντικατάσταση ενός κινητήρα αυτοκινήτου με άλλον, μικρότερου κυλινδρισμού (δηλ. ο εικονικός ή πλαστός υποκυβισμός), πράξη που γίνεται εφικτή χάρη στην ύπαρξη σχετικών κυκλωμάτων


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2012)

Από τον χώρο των σουπερμάρκετ:
*αλλοιώσιμος* = perishable
*αλλοιώσιμα (τρόφιμα, προϊόντα, είδη)* = perishables, perishable goods
*υπεύθυνος για το τμήμα αλλοιωσίμων* = perishable goods manager


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2012)

*φιάπα* = ενίσχυση τύπου πλατφόρμας στη σόλα ενός ψηλοτάκουνου υποδήματος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 4, 2012)

*τσιπαρισμένος (-η, -ο)*: Κάποιος ή κάτι με εμφυτευμένο αναγνωριστικό ηλεκτρονικό τσιπ.

Ανακάλυψα τη λέξη σήμερα, διαβάζοντας για τον καινούργιο νόμο για τα ζώα συντροφιάς:

[...] Η απάντηση του αρμόδιου υφυπουργού Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης Αστέριου Ροντούλη στην εντονότατη αντίδραση της κυρίας Πιπιλή για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα ήταν «Έστω ότι πάμε να βάλουμε συσκευή ηλεκτρονικής σήμανσης στα ζώα αυτά. Βάζουμε, λοιπόν. 
Ερώτημα. Ποιος θα πάει να κάνει έλεγχο στα ζώα αυτά; Ποιος θα τα πλησιάσει στο μισό μέτρο; Ποιος θα πάει να κάνει τον έλεγχο ενός τσιπαρισμένου ζώου; Ποιος θα πάει να κάνει αυτόν τον έλεγχο για να δει αν πράγματι έχει τοποθετηθεί η συσκευή;» [... ]​

Υπάρχουν όμως πολλά ευρήματα σε άλλες δύο κατηγορίες: Για τσιπαρισμένες παιχνιδομηχανές και για τσιπαρισμένους ανθρώπους...


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Από τον χώρο των σουπερμάρκετ:
> *αλλοιώσιμος* = perishable
> *αλλοιώσιμα (τρόφιμα, προϊόντα, είδη)* = perishables, perishable goods
> *υπεύθυνος για το τμήμα αλλοιωσίμων* = perishable goods manager


Αυτά δεν τα λένε και _ευπαθή_;
Το *αλλοιώσιμος* το έχει και το G-Word, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν μετράει για νεολογισμός.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 6, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> *τσιπαρισμένος (-η, -ο)*: Κάποιος ή κάτι με εμφυτευμένο αναγνωριστικό ηλεκτρονικό τσιπ.Υπάρχουν όμως πολλά ευρήματα σε άλλες δύο κατηγορίες: Για τσιπαρισμένες παιχνιδομηχανές και για τσιπαρισμένους ανθρώπους...


Προσοχή — στα αυτοκίνητα και τις παιχνιδομηχανές η σημασία των λέξεων _τσιπάρω / τσιπάρισμα / τσιπαρισμένος _ουδεμία σχέση έχει με εμφύτευση αναγνωριστικού τσιπ. Συγκεκριμένα:
Στα αυτοκίνητα, *τσιπάρισμα *είναι η τοποθέτηση τσιπ βελτίωσης των επιδόσεών του (ούτως ή άλλως το αυτοκίνητο έχει τσιπ μαμίσιο). Καταχρηστικά τσιπάρισμα μπορεί να αποκληθεί και ο επαναπρογραμματισμός / αναχαρτογράφηση του μαμίσιου εγκεφάλου.
Στις κονσόλες / παιχνιδομηχανές, *τσιπάρισμα *είναι η τοποθέτηση τσιπ για jailbreak (modchip) ώστε να μπορούν να εγκαθίστανται και homebrew προγράμματα και να μπορούν να παίζονται και αντίγραφα (ενν. παιχνιδιών).


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Ανησυχώ γιατί δεν βλέπω λήμμα / νήμα για το *μαμίσιος*. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 6, 2012)

Ενώ τη (2)η ερμηνεία την κατανόησες πλήρως... Δεν μας εξηγείς τότε κι εμάς τους όρους jailbreak (modchip) και homebrew προγράμματα; :)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 27, 2012)

*3Β* (_προφ_. «τρία βήτα») http://www.bing.com/search?q=("τα+3...84%CF%89%CE%BD%203%CE%B2%22)&sc=0-0&sp=-1&sk= Πρόκειται για τον Δήμο Βάρης-Βούλας-Βουλιαγμένης (και, συνεκδοχικά, για την αντίστοιχη περιοχή). Γράφεται (εν μέσω εξυπνακισμών, αλλ' αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα) και ολόκληρο: http://www.tanea.gr/aixmes/?aid=4602825.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 14, 2012)

λιταρχισμός: ο συνδυασμός απολυταρχισμού και σκληρής λιτότητας που προωθούν οι Μερκοζί. Εύστοχη portmanteau (δεν μου πάει να γράψω συνθετικός συμφυρμός) απόδοση (που πρωτοείδα εδώ) του γαλλικού επιθέτου austéritaire που υπάρχει και στο πρωτότυπο άρθρο του Ραμονέ, που δεν βρίσκω στον Monde diplomatique αλλά εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2012)

*επαγγελματοποιώ *http://j.mp/JofxSY
(Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουμε αρκετούς που βγάζουν καντήλες με τα -_ποιώ_. )
Πολύ συχνότερη η *επαγγελματοποίηση (*http://j.mp/K8XK3e), αποδίδει κατά κανόνα το _professionalization_.
Αμφότερα απουσιάζουν από ΛΝΕΓ-ΛΚΝ.


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *επαγγελματοποιώ *http://j.mp/JofxSY
> (Αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουμε αρκετούς που βγάζουν καντήλες με τα -_ποιώ_. )
> Πολύ συχνότερη η *επαγγελματοποίηση (*http://j.mp/K8XK3e), αποδίδει κατά κανόνα το _professionalization_.
> Αμφότερα απουσιάζουν από ΛΝΕΓ-ΛΚΝ.



Θα βρεις βέβαια και αρκετά *επαγγελματικοποίηση* και *επαγγελματικοποιήθηκε* κ.λπ., που είναι και ακριβέστερα, αφού περιγράφουν πώς κάτι (π.χ. ο στρατός, το ποδόσφαιρο) γίνεται επαγγελματικό, όχι επάγγελμα.


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2012)

Αυτά να τα λες στους απλολογούντες!  http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6988-%CE%91%CF%80%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%AF%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%80%CF%85%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%84(%CE%B9%CE%B4)%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B8%CE%AE%CE%BA%CE%B7-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B9(%CF%89%CF%84%CE%B9)%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%AF%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7
To _επαγγελματοποιώ _πάντως το είδα σε περιπτώσεις όπου ακριβώς σημαίνει «κάνω κάτι επάγγελμα» — κι εκεί είναι ακριβέστατο.
Τη σύγκλιση προς το _professionalize_ (που είναι άλλο απ' το παραπάνω) την εμφανίζει μάλλον η _επαγγελματοποίηση_, παρά το ρήμα _επαγγελματοποιώ_.


----------



## Cadmian (May 9, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αυτά να τα λες στους απλολογούντες!  http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?6988-%CE%91%CF%80%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%AF%CE%B5%CF%82-%CF%80%CF%85%CF%81%CE%B9%CF%84(%CE%B9%CE%B4)%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%B8%CE%AE%CE%BA%CE%B7-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%B1%CF%80%CE%BF%CF%83%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B9(%CF%89%CF%84%CE%B9)%CE%BA%CE%BF%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%AF%CE%B7%CF%83%CE%B7
> To _επαγγελματοποιώ _πάντως το είδα σε περιπτώσεις όπου ακριβώς σημαίνει «κάνω κάτι επάγγελμα» — κι εκεί είναι ακριβέστατο.
> Τη σύγκλιση προς το _professionalize_ (που είναι άλλο απ' το παραπάνω) την εμφανίζει μάλλον η _επαγγελματοποίηση_, παρά το ρήμα _επαγγελματοποιώ_.



+1. Σωστός ο Ζαζ.


----------



## Zazula (May 9, 2012)

*ηλιθιομάρα / ηλιθιομάρες *(δίνει ~370 αποτελέσματα): συμφυρμός των _ηλιθιότητα _και _χαζομάρα / χαζομάρες_.


----------



## pidyo (May 9, 2012)

Ωραίος νεολογισμός του Μπουκάλα: ο *αποαλαβανισθείς *κ. Τσίπρας.

Ο νεολογισμός βέβαια θα αποδειχθεί βραχύβιος, ο τρόπος παραγωγής του όμως είναι χρήσιμος και βολεύει για παράλληλα: ο αποκαραμανλισθείς κ. Σαμαράς, ο αποπαπανδρεωθείς κ. Βενιζέλος, και ούτω καθεξής, μέχρι να φτάσουμε στην αποκολοκύνθωση.


----------



## nickel (May 17, 2012)

*φιλοσύρος* = pro-Syrian

Δεν είναι ακριβώς νεολογισμός, απλώς λέξη στις ειδήσεις που δεν έχουν τα λεξικά. Και επειδή είδα να το μεταφράζουν Syrian-friendly! :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

*γνωμικογράφος*

Δεν υπάρχει σε ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ (06), αλλά δίνει αξιόλογο αριθμό ευρημάτων στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2012)

Και το αγγλικό (ψευδόφιλο):
*aphorist = γνωμικογράφος*


----------



## bernardina (May 21, 2012)

Ετοιμαστείτε για το Γκευρώ! (κι ετοιμάστε τα λογοπαίγνιά σας) :devil:
(Λάζαρε, γκεύρω έξω!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 21, 2012)

Εδώ την μεταφράσανε (ήδη) ευρωδραχμή.

Και ντροπή της Ντόιτσε Μπανκ, να καπηλεύεται ασύστολα ιδέες από τη Λεξιλογία.


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2012)

Με περίπου 5.500 γκουγκλιές, ένας νεολογισμός που 'χει πλέον εδραιωθεί (και τεκμηριωθεί) για τα καλά: *μηχατρονική = mechatronics*.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

Παρότι πολλές από τις γκουγκλιές είναι παραπροϊόν τής μπλογκοσφαιρικής κοπιπάστας, η λέξη δεν παύει να έχει ήδη αρκετά ευρήματα: *ελληνόξενος *"ελληνικός και ξένος" (http://goo.gl/LaLPe), λ.χ. _ελληνόξενος στίχος_, _ελληνόξενος __ραδιοφωνικός σταθμό_ς (δηλ. που παίζει και ελληνικά και ξένα τραγούδια).


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2012)

Μου άρεσε στο χτεσινό κομμάτι της Ρέας Βιτάλη, στο protagon.gr, το σχήμα λόγου:
«Μέχρι που εντοπίσαμε αυτόπτη μάρτυρα που συστήθηκε ως “Εγώ το είδα με τα μάτια μου στην εκπομπή του Παπαδάκη” και όλοι *σαν σε τερέν τένις* γυρίσαμε να τον ακούσουμε». Ωραία εικόνα! (Ναι, θα προτιμούσα «γήπεδο».)

Μου το χαλάει μια πρόταση παρακάτω, όπου το επόμενο «σαν» γίνεται ένα αταίριαστο «ως»:
«Σας μιλάω για μπουκέτα!» το μετέδωσε και αυτομάτως κουνήσαμε όλοι τα κεφάλια μας ως άλογα σε στάβλο.

Κόλλησα ωστόσο για μια στιγμή όταν διάβασα:
Παντόν ολόκληρο ο θυμός του, η σιχασιά του.
Παρντόν;
Χρειάστηκε να κάνω πίσω, να ξαναδιαβάσω την προηγούμενη πρόταση για να βεβαιωθώ:
Έχει αποχρώσεις απίστευτες η ψυχοσύνθεση του Έλληνα. Παντόν ολόκληρο ο θυμός του, η σιχασιά του.
Α μάλιστα, αποχρώσεις. Pantone.

Τον γνήσιο και χρήσιμο, νομίζω, πρωτολογισμό τον βρήκα στο άρθρο του Μπουκάλα στην Καθημερινή:

Δεν δικαιούμαστε, λοιπόν, να παριστάνουμε τους έκπληκτους, τους εμβρόντητους, τους *συννεφοπεσμένους*. 

Ε, συνέχεια πέφτουμε από τα σύννεφα, ας φτιάξουμε και μια μετοχή να κουτσοπορευόμαστε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2012)

Θα προτιμούσα τους συννεφοτσακισμένους, πάντως, να θυμίζουν τους καραβοτσακισμένους...

(Τι θα πει δεν πέσαμε μαζί με το σύννεφό μας στα βράχια; Αυτό ακριβώς δεν κάναμε; )


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα προτιμούσα τους συννεφοτσακισμένους


Τους νεφοπεπτωκότας, Δόκτορα. Έχουμε και ένα άλφα υπερτρισχιλιετές κλέος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

Themis said:


> Τους νεφοπεπτωκότας, Δόκτορα. Έχουμε και ένα άλφα υπερτρισχιλιετές κλέος.


It's raining hens, hallelujah!  

Ojala que llueva café...


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2012)

Εύστοχος πρωτολογισμός: *τριτοευρωπαϊκή χώρα*

Το ζητούμενο της Κυριακής είναι αν θα είμαστε στην Ευρωζώνη με απόφασή μας και όχι των ξένων ή θα είμαστε εγκαταλελειμμένοι τυπικά σ’ αυτήν, μέχρι να αναγκαστούμε να φύγουμε μονάχοι μας και να μεταπέσουμε σε καθεστώς τριτοευρωπαϊκής χώρας...
Από ομιλία του Αλέκου Παπαδόπουλου
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_politics_2_14/06/2012_485415


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 21, 2012)

Μα είναι δυνατόν να μην υπάρχει η *επανασύσταση* στα λεξικά μας (Μείζον, ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ 2006); Και πώς θα πούμε *επανασύστατα* (κατά το νεοσύστατα) τα νέα παλιά υπουργεία μας;

Επανασύστατος-η-ο δεν υπάρχει στο νέτι. Ακόμη. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 28, 2012)

*γατοφόρος *(η) = cat carrier

Πάνω από 3000 γκουγκλιές μού δίνει: http://goo.gl/hvHuD Όσοι είστε αλλεργικοί στα θηλυκά σε_ -ος_, λυπάμαι. :) Η λέξη γεννήθηκε κι υιοθετήθηκε απ' τους ίδιους τους χρήστες, που 'ναι κι απλοί ομιλητές της γλώσσας — όχι απ' την ΕΛΕΤΟ ή την Ακαδημία. ;)


----------



## bernardina (Jun 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *γατοφόρος *(η) = cat carrier
> 
> Πάνω από 3000 γκουγκλιές μού δίνει: http://goo.gl/hvHuD Όσοι είστε αλλεργικοί στα θηλυκά σε_ -ος_, λυπάμαι. :) Η λέξη γεννήθηκε κι υιοθετήθηκε απ' τους ίδιους τους χρήστες, που 'ναι κι απλοί ομιλητές της γλώσσας — όχι απ' την ΕΛΕΤΟ ή την Ακαδημία. ;)



Σ' ευχαριστώ, ω Ζαζουλεύ, για τη νέα λέξη που μου έμαθες. Γιατί ως τώρα, μην ξέροντας πώς να την πω, την έλεγα πορτ-ψιψίν


----------



## SBE (Jun 28, 2012)

Το ίδιο εργαλείο δεν χρησιμοποιείται για τη μεταφορά σκύλων; Πως το λέμε τότε; Σκυλοφόρο; Κυνοφόρο;


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2012)

SBE said:


> Το ίδιο εργαλείο δεν χρησιμοποιείται για τη μεταφορά σκύλων; Πως το λέμε τότε; Σκυλοφόρο; Κυνοφόρο;


_βλ._ κυνόλεκτα. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

*τερορισμός* (ο) η τρομοκρατία

http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/τερορισμός

Π.χ.
Οργάνωση με το όνομα «Αποκλίνουσες Συμπεριφορές για την διάδοση του επαναστατικού τερορισμού - Διεθνές Επαναστατικό Μέτωπο» ανέλαβε την ευθύνη για την επίθεση με παγιδευμένο όχημα στην είσοδο των γραφείων της Microsoft Hellas στο Μαρούσι, τα ξημερώματα της Τετάρτης 27 Ιουνίου.
http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=464789

Δεν ξέρω αν ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται επειδή κάποιος δεν είχε πρόχειρο το λεξικό του ή για να αποφεύγονται ανεπιθύμητες συμπαραδηλώσεις στην ελληνική γλώσσα (αφού στις ξένες γλώσσες το _terror_ είναι εκεί).


----------



## Themis (Jul 1, 2012)

Είναι πολύ παλιά η χρήση του όρου αυτού στην πολιτική ορολογία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 1, 2012)

Στους Νεολογισμούς ρίχνω ό,τι δεν είναι στα μεγάλα λεξικά. Αντιλαμβάνομαι το κίνδυνο να γίνει έτσι μια συλλογή με εκατοντάδες όρους που βρίσκονται π.χ. μόνο σε βιβλία μαρξιστικής σκέψης. Σ' αυτόν εδώ όμως ήθελα να πω την απορία μου...


----------



## Earion (Jul 4, 2012)

Μακάρι να θαφτεί τόσο γρήγορα όσο ξεφύτρωσε.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 16, 2012)

Δεν είναι δα και κάνας υπερπρόσφατος νεολογισμός αλλά, αφού λείπει ακόμη απ' τα λεξικά, ας τον αναφέρουμε και του λόγου του: ο όρος *φλογοαυλός *χρησιμοποιείται σε τεχνικά κείμενα για να αποδώσει κατά περίπτωση τα _*torch*_, _*burner*_, _*blowpipe *_— ενίοτε δε, μπαίνει και στα χωράφια του _*heat gun*_.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

*κανόε* έστω και σαν *κανόε-καγιάκ*.

Αλήθεια, γιατί δεν μπορούσαν να το κάνουν *κανό-καγιάκ*;

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να το βάλω στις γκάφες αντί για τους νεολογισμούς; Στα αθλητικά δεν είναι εύκολο να χαρακτηρίσεις αυτά που λένε.


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2012)

Κανώ δεν το λέγαμε από παλιά; Ε, μαζί με την απλοποιημένη ορθογραφία του κοτσάρανε κι ένα ε στο τέλος για παρηγοριά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2012)

Τις εποχές που έτρεχα στα γραφεία και τους διαδρόμους  της ΓΓ Αθλητισμού (πριν αδιευκρίνιστο πόσο, αλλά πάντως πολύν καιρό...) μου είχαν πει σε σχετική ερώτηση ότι χρησιμοποιήθηκε επίτηδες ο όρος ακριβώς για να μην υπάρχει σύγχυση με το κανό της παραλίας. Κατά πόσο αληθεύει αυτό, δεν ξέρω (οι ετυμολογικές ανησυχίες μου εκείνη τη μακρινή εποχή ήταν μάλλον περιορισμένες).




nickel said:


> *κανόε* έστω και σαν *κανόε-καγιάκ*



Α, και η ομοσπονδία το λέει κ*ά*νοε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 1, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κανώ δεν το λέγαμε από παλιά;


Η γραφή υπήρχε και υπάρχει, αλλά δεν ήταν ποτέ σωστή. Ακόμα και τα παλιά λεξικά έχουν *κανό*, αφού προέρχεται από το γαλλικό *canot*.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2012)

Αφού οι αδελφοί Ντάλτον λένε «ηρέμησε, Τζόε» τότε γιατί όχι και «κανόε»; :twit:


----------



## Zazula (Aug 2, 2012)

Η λέξη *ευλειτουργία *δεν υπάρχει στους συνήθεις υπόπτους ΛΝΕΓ (2012) και ΛΚΝ (κοίταξα και σε Πρωίας & Θησαυρό Γιοβάνη για παλιότερα, αλλά ούτε κι εκεί). Το βρήκα συστηματικά σε ιατρικά κείμενα ως όρο που αντιδιαστέλλεται προς τη _δυσλειτουργία_. Στα αγγλικά, τώρα, υπάρχει όρος _eufunction _στην κοινωνιολογία και _orthofunction _στην εκπαίδευση — συνήθως όμως στην ιατρική εξ όσων γνωρίζω αρκεί ένα απλό _function _για να δηλώσει τη σωστή λειτουργία, ιδίως σε αντιδιαστολή προς τα _dysfunction _/ _malfunction_. Πάντως η _ευλειτουργία _μού φάνηκε συμπαθής και χρηστικότατη λεξούλα (την ανακάλυψα σε μη-ιατρικό κείμενο· συγκεκριμένα σε μανατζερίστικη παρουσίαση). Παραδείγματα του πιθανού ρήματος _ευλειτουργώ _δεν βρήκα, και μόνο ένα _ορθολειτουργώ_ — και πιστεύω πως το «λειτουργώ καλά» απ' το «λειτουργώ ορθά» απέχουν κάπως σημασιακά και δεν ταυτίζονται μεταξύ τους.

ΥΓ Επειδή το ξέχασα: 115 ευρήματα σήμερα (http://www.google.com/search?q="ευλ...w.r_qf.&fp=b752d12a099bb300&biw=2133&bih=1098)


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

Σημασία που δεν γνώριζα:

*κολυμπημένη ομάδα* ομάδα θαλάσσιου αθλήματος (π.χ. υδατοσφαίρισης) που έχει περάσει αρκετές ώρες με προπονήσεις και αγώνες στο νερό.


----------



## nickel (Aug 16, 2012)

Θυμήθηκα μια παλιά παρατήρηση, για το ρήμα *διακοπεύω*, που μάλλον έχει θέση εδώ:



nickel said:


> Το ρήμα *διακοπεύω* και η μετοχή *διακοπεύοντες* έχουν αρχίσει να κάνουν δειλά δειλά την εμφάνισή τους.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2012)

*μεταμοσχευτής* γιατρός που ειδικεύεται στις μεταμοσχεύσεις οργάνων: _Κάθε γιατρός μεταμοσχευτής θα μπορούσε να γράψει αν όχι ολόκληρο βιβλίο, τουλάχιστον ένα κεφάλαιό του | Θεωρείται ο μεγαλύτερος μεταμοσχευτής πολλαπλών οργάνων πεπτικού σήμερα | Γιατρός μεταμοσχευτής τριχών | Ο υπουργός έκανε ειδική αναφορά στο προσωπικό των ΜΕΘ και τους μεταμοσχευτές._

Αποδίδει τους αγγλικούς όρους *transplanter* και *transplant surgeon / doctor*. Η λέξη _transplanter_ υπάρχει από το 1970. Στο OED:
b spec. in Surg., a surgeon who carries out transplant operations. 
1970 _Daily Tel._ 15 June 13/2 For Prof. Roy Calne,‥pioneer liver transplanter, there is only one problem: not enough organs are being transplanted.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2012)

*αντιβανδαλιστικός* (αυτεπεξηγούμενο) *~*28.700 ευρήματα http://goo.gl/tZZ07


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι νεολογισμός, αλλά εγώ πρώτη φορά το άκουσα προχτές στις ειδήσεις του ΡΙΚ: _*ποιμνιοτρόφος*_
Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα ότι είναι αυτός που εκτρέφει ποιμένες. Κι αυτοί κάπου εκτρέφονται. 
Μετά σκέφτηκα ότι προφανώς είναι αυτός που εκτρέφει κοπάδια αρνιά, μόνο που δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι μόνο αρνιά και δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι διαφέρει από τον κτηνοτρόφο. Και μετά είπα να το ψάξω στο ιντερνέτιο να μου φύγει η απορία, και δέχτηκα διπλό χτύπημα από αυτή την είδηση που λέει "μας θυματοποιούν οι ποιμνιοτρόφοι".


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

Zazula said:


> *αντιβανδαλιστικός* (αυτεπεξηγούμενο) *~*28.700 ευρήματα http://goo.gl/tZZ07



*αντιβανδαλιστικός* που αντιστέκεται σε προσπάθειες καταστροφής, λίαν ανθεκτικός: _αντιβανδαλιστικοί υαλοπίνακες | αντιβανδαλιστική προστασία_.
[Από το αγγλικό anti-vandal(ism).]

Γιατί προς στιγμήν σκέφτηκα μήπως υπάρχει και αντιβανδαλιστική νομοθεσία...




SBE said:


> Υποθέτω ότι δεν είναι νεολογισμός, αλλά εγώ πρώτη φορά το άκουσα προχτές στις ειδήσεις του ΡΙΚ: _*ποιμνιοτρόφος*_
> Στην αρχή σκέφτηκα ότι είναι αυτός που εκτρέφει ποιμένες. Κι αυτοί κάπου εκτρέφονται.
> Μετά σκέφτηκα ότι προφανώς είναι αυτός που εκτρέφει κοπάδια αρνιά, μόνο που δεν είμαι σίγουρη ότι είναι μόνο αρνιά και δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι διαφέρει από τον κτηνοτρόφο.


Όχι, δεν είναι νεολογισμός. Είναι αυτός που διατηρεί ποίμνιο. Υποθέτω ότι ποιμνιοτρόφοι είναι οι αιγοπροβατοτρόφοι ενώ κτηνοτρόφοι είναι οι αιγοπροβατοτρόφοι, οι βοοτρόφοι, οι χοιροτρόφοι και οι πτηνοτρόφοι μαζί.



SBE said:


> Και μετά είπα να το ψάξω στο ιντερνέτιο να μου φύγει η απορία, και δέχτηκα διπλό χτύπημα από αυτή την είδηση που λέει "μας θυματοποιούν οι ποιμνιοτρόφοι".



Θα σε βάλω στους «τίτλους αλλαντάλλων». Η είδηση λέει: «“Μας θυματοποιούν”, λένε οι τυροκόμοι».


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2012)

Ο τίτλος, ναι. 
Αλλά, ποιοί τους θυματοποιούν; Οι ποιμνιοτρόφοι. 
Οπότε το έκανα δύο σ'ένα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι τους θυματοποιούν οι κτηνιατρικές υπηρεσίες του κράτους (ή αυτό λένε με έμμεσο τρόπο).


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

*Φωτοβομβίδα* = η υψηλή τέχνη του να καταστρέφεις τη φωτογραφία ανθρώπων που ποζάρουν με το να κάνεις κάτι αστείο, γελοίο, εξωφρενικό, πίσω τους όταν δεν βλέπουν ή όταν δεν προλαβαίνουν ν’ αντιδράσουν. Κάποιες φορές γίνεται άθελά μας, κάποιες άλλες γίνεται εσκεμμένα.

Από το photobomb

Εδώ μερικά χαρακτηριστικά παραδείγματα (κατάλληλα και για ιππολογισμούς)


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Η σελίδα όπου μας έστειλες μού θυμίζει έναν νεολογισμό που φαίνεται να διαδίδεται και στην Ελλάδα:

*μπαζίνγκα* _επιφώνημα_ σ' την έφερα!
(Από το bazinga! που λέει ο Σέλντον, ένας από τους πρωταγωνιστές του αμερικάνικου σίριαλ Big Bang Theory, συνώνυμο τού Gotcha!)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bazinga


Συλλογή από τα Μπαζίνγκα του Σέλντον.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

*τέιζερ* (το) συσκευή ηλεκτρικής εκκένωσης.
[Αρχικά της φανταστικής εφεύρεσης Thomas A. Swift's Electric Rifle, από το νεανικό περιπετειώδες μυθιστόρημα του 1911 _Tom Swift and His Electric Rifle_.]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taser
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taser_International
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Swift_and_His_Electric_Rifle
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/3777/3777-h/3777-h.htm

Δεν πρέπει να μπερδεύουμε το _τέιζερ_ με το _τίζερ_. Το _τίζερ_ (teaser) είναι διαφημιστικό τρέιλερ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 19, 2012)

Από το _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών _(ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012):

*δεικτοδοτώ *= to mark, to index
Το ΔΕΟΝ-11 δίνει παραδείγματα χρήσης από _Καθημερινή _και _in.gr_, και καταγράφει τα εξής ποσοτικά: δεικτοδοτεί 108, δεικτοδοτήσει 72, δεικτοδότησε 5.
Επίσης προσθέτει σε υποσημείωση: Αν και η χρήση του νεολογισμού «δεικτοδοτώ», μετά το 2005, περιορίζεται σε πιο ειδικά κείμενα και δεν εμφανίζεται στις υπό εξέταση εφημερίδες βάσει Google, τον προτείνουμε παράλληλα με τα ρήματα «ευρετηριάζω», «επισημειώνω» κ.ά. για την απόδοση των ξενόγλωσσων όρων _indexing _και _marking_, διότι από την έρευνά μας στις χρήσεις της λέξης προκύπτει ότι το συγκεκριμένο ρήμα παραπέμπει πιο ειδικά σε ψηφιακά τεκμήρια (όπως υπερσυνδέσμους με κείμενο, εικόνες, βίντεο, ήχο) που εντοπίζονται (δεικτοδοτώ < δείξις) στην υπερκείμενη, μη γραμμική παρουσίαση της πληροφορίας στον παγκόσμιο ιστό, σε αντίθεση με τα υπόλοιπα ρήματα που παραπέμπουν σε περισσότερο στατικές έννοιες, όπως η αλφαβητική σειρά κ.ά.

Να επισημάνω επίσης πως υπάρχουν σχετικές εγγραφές και στην ΙΑΤΕ:

δεικτοδοτώ μια εγγραφή = to mark a record
δεικτοδότηση (ά_λλως_: σήμανση) αρχείου = file marking
δεικτοδότηση δελτίου = card indexing
συντονισμένη δεικτοδότηση = correlative indexing


----------



## Zazula (Oct 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γλωσσική ερώτηση: υπάρχει λέξη προσηβεία; Αντιστοιχεί, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα χρόνια της προεφηβείας και την έχω συναντήσει σε βιβλία ψυχολογίας, αλλά στο νέτι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Anyone; Ουπς, τώρα που κοιτάζω εδώ ούτε την προεφηβεία έχει. Wtf?





nickel said:


> _Πρόσηβος_ στα αρχαία είναι αυτός που πλησιάζει την εφηβική ηλικία, δηλαδή ο _προέφηβος_. _Προσηβεία_ δεν υπήρχε και η _προεφηβεία_ είναι καθιερωμένη. Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει φτάσει στην _προεφηβική ηλικία_. (Και ευτυχώς που χρησιμοποιώ τα πλάγια...)



Στο τελευταίο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), πάντως (τ. 11, Αθήνα 2012), μπήκαν ο *προέφηβος *και ο *μετέφηβος*.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2012)

Ο όρος *πολυχρηστικός* προτείνεται από την ΕΛΕΤΟ για την απόδοση τού *multi-user* (_multi-user environment = πολυχρηστικό περιβάλλον, multiuser system = πολυχρηστικό σύστημα_), ενώ στην αγορά χρησιμοποιείται και σαν απόδοση για το *multi-purpose* (πολλών / πολλαπλών χρήσεων, ΕΛΕΤΟ: πολύσκοπος*). Τι λέει η Ακαδημία γι' αυτό τον όρο;


* πολύσκοπος: Πολύς κόπος χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα θα έλεγα. Κάποιες εμφανίσεις της λέξης στο διαδίκτυο μάς λένε ότι η λέξη στα αρχαία σήμαινε far-seeing, που βλέπει μακριά. Οι λιγοστές σύγχρονες χρήσεις του όρου αφορούν θεσμούς κτλ με πολλούς σκοπούς.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ο όρος *πολυχρηστικός* προτείνεται από την ΕΛΕΤΟ για την απόδοση τού *multi-user* (_multi-user environment = πολυχρηστικό περιβάλλον, multiuser system = πολυχρηστικό σύστημα_), ενώ στην αγορά χρησιμοποιείται και σαν απόδοση για το *multi-purpose* (πολλών / πολλαπλών χρήσεων, ΕΛΕΤΟ: πολύσκοπος*). Τι λέει η Ακαδημία γι' αυτό τον όρο;


Στο τελευταίο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ) τ. 11 (2012) δεν υπάρχει καμία από τις λέξεις (στα αγγλικά και/ή τα ελληνικά) που σ' ενδιαφέρουν. Ωστόσο στο ΔΕΟΝ 9-10 (2009), στο (όπως πάντα φιλόδοξο) τμήμα «Ξενόγλωσσοι νεολογισμοί προς αντικατάσταση» υπάρχει το _*πολυσυμμετοχικός *_για απόδοση του _multiplayer_. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

Από το _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012):

*τιτλοδοτώ *= to entitle (ρ.μτβ.) στη σημασία "to give (something, esp. a text or work of art) a particular title"
Το ΔΕΟΝ-11 δίνει παραδείγματα χρήσης από _Ριζοσπάστη_, _Νέα _& _Βήμα_, και καταγράφει τα εξής ποσοτικά: τιτλοδοτεί 263, τιτλοδοτήσει 31, τιτλοδότησε 40.

Μεταφραστικά ο νεολογισμός είναι χρήσιμος (και) σε διατυπώσεις του τύπου «the song that entitled the album» κ.ο.κ.

Αυτή η «τιτλοδότηση» δεν έχει σχέση με την _τιτλοδότηση _στη Χημεία (=_titration_, για την οποία βλ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9219-peak-titre).


----------



## Zazula (Oct 23, 2012)

Από το _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012)

*υγιεινιστής*, *υγιεινίστρια *= healthist
Το ΔΕΟΝ-11 δίνει παραδείγματα χρήσης από _Καθημερινή_, _Ελευθεροτυπία _και από _Τα Νέα_, και καταγράφει σχεδόν χίλιες εμφανίσεις.

Οίκοθεν νοείται ότι και _*healthism *_= _*υγιεινισμός *_(βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3921-Το-κάπνισμα&p=59047&viewfull=1#post59047).


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2012)

Και επίσης: *υγιεινιστικός*.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2012)

Αλλά ο υγιεινιστής και ο hygienist είναι false friends, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Αλλά ο υγιεινιστής και ο hygienist είναι false friends, σωστά;


Αμέσως στο σχετικό νήμα!


----------



## pidyo (Oct 27, 2012)

Σε σχόλιο για τη λίστα Λαγκάρντ του Βαξεβάνη και το αν είναι πειραγμένη ή όχι, συνάντησα για πρώτη φορά τη λέξη *μοντίφα *(εκ του modification, με λήμμα στο slang.gr). Εντυπωσιάστηκα από τα χιλιάδες διαδικτυακά ευρήματα. Προφανώς πρόκειται για λέξη που συνηθιζόταν αρχικά στον μικρόκοσμο των φανατικών της μετατροπής μηχανών και εξαπλώθηκε από εκεί σε ευρύτερη χρήση.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 28, 2012)

Από τους καυλόγκαζους και τους κομπιουτεράδες έχει προέλθει και η συνώνυμη _*μόντα*_.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 29, 2012)

sadebeg said:


> Κοιτούσα σήμερα κάποια άρθρα και έπεσα πάνω στην λέξη _φτωχοποίηση_ που νομίζω πως είναι νεολογισμός. Για να πω την αλήθεια λίγο περίεργα μου ακούγεται αν και κατανοώ ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι σημαντικό να χρησιμοποιείται ένας όρος που να τονίζει τη διαδικασία με την οποία κομμάτια της ελληνικής κοινωνίας γίνονται φτωχότερα. Όμως δεν βρίσκω το ακριβώς αντίστοιχο (στα γαλλικά). Επιπλέον θεωρώ τον όρο φτώχεια, φτωχός πραγματικά προβληματικό όρο ( πως ορίζεται η φτώχεια, η κοινωνία χωρίζεται σε φτωχούς και πλούσιους; κλπ) αλλά αυτό μάλλον είναι μια άλλη ιστορία.
> 
> Στα γαλλικά ο πιο κοντινός όρος που χρησιμοποιείται είναι η précarité. Ωστόσο χρησιμοποιείται και η précarisation (salariale, sociale etc.) για να δείξουν πως πρόκειται για μια διαδικασία που αφορά ολόκληρη την κοινωνία και όχι μόνο κάποια κομμάτια. Στα ελληνικά συνήθως τη μεταφράζουμε _επισφάλεια_, αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν αποδίδεται ακριβώς η διάσταση της διαδικασίας. Τι θα λέγατε για _επισφαλειοποίηση_ ή _πρεκαριοποίηση_; Το _πρεκαριοποίηση_ μου ακούγεται καλύτερα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα κατανοητός ως νεολογισμός.





nickel said:


> Δόξα τω Θεώ, έχουμε νήμα για το _πρεκαριάτο_ και παλιότερη συζήτηση με την πρώτη εμφάνιση της _πρεκαροποίησης_. Η *επισφαλειοποίηση* έχει ήδη κάποιο ευρήματα, είναι και λιγότερο αδιαφανής λέξη.
> 
> Η *φτωχοποίηση*, για κάποιο λόγο, είναι τόσο σαφής που θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει από καιρό, δίπλα στα διαφορετικής χρήσης _πτώχευση_ και _φτώχεμα_. «Λέξη» της χρονιάς των λεξικών της Οξφόρδης είναι η φράση του Εντ Μίλιμπαντ *the squeezed middle*, η «φτωχοποιημένη μεσαία τάξη». Δεν ξέρω αν προτιμάτε να πούμε «συμπιεσμένη», πάντως γίνεται φτωχότερη και τείνει να εξαφανιστεί. Η λέξη *φτωχοποίηση* μπορούμε να πούμε ότι αποδίδει το *povertisation / povertization*. Κάποιος λέει (το 2010) ότι είναι δική του επινόηση η λέξη, αλλά θα τη βρούμε ήδη σε πολλά βιβλία, μέχρι και την _depovertization_ ακόμα, την _αποφτωχοποίηση_ (π.χ. της Ινδίας).





oliver_twisted said:


> Υπήρχαν ήδη τα
> 
> pauperisation/pauperization
> impoverishment
> ...





nickel said:


> Η διαφορά (αν θεωρηθεί ότι χρειάζεται διαφορετικός όρος, πάντως τον φτιάξανε) είναι ότι με το _povertisation / povertization_ δηλώνεται ότι κάνουμε _φτωχότερο_ ολόκληρο τον πληθυσμό ή ομάδα του πληθυσμού, ενώ το _pauperization_ τουλάχιστον αναφέρεται σε πλήρη εξαθλίωση. Ο τύπος που τη θέλει δικιά του τη λέξη, της δίνει και πολύ συγκεκριμένο περιεχόμενο:
> ‘Povertisation’ is the word I’ve coined for the process of the traditional political ‘business model’ of high taxation, leading to loss of jobs, leading to cuts in welfare and so deprivation of those stuck in the dependency cycle. I define it as the ‘act of reducing the wealth of the population’.​Στα βιβλία που κοιτάω, όλο ορισμούς με το _impoverished / impoverishment_ βλέπω.





cougr said:


> Και _impoverization._
> Π.χ. The deliberate impoverization and pauperization of the populace.





nickel said:


> Πολύ ωραία. Ένας ακόμα νεολογισμός, αυτός και πιο λογικός. Παρότι βρήκα και βιβλίο του 1847 να γράφει _για universal impoverization_, ο όρος φαίνεται να έχει μεγάλη διάδοση τη δεκαετία του 1990. Αλλά στα λεξικά δεν έχει μπει ακόμα. Τελικά, από το _πτωχός_ μπορεί να μην έχουν φτιάξει -_ποίηση_ (διότι έχουν φτιάξει _ptochology_, _ptochogony_ και _ptochocracy_), αλλά το _pauper_ το περιποιήθηκαν κανονικά.



Ο νεολογισμός _*φτωχοποίηση *_πλέον και επίσημα στο _Δελτίο Επιστημονικής Ορολογίας και Νεολογισμών_ (ΔΕΟΝ), τ. 11 (Ακαδημία Aθηνών, Αθήνα 2012).


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

(Αν δεν είναι το κατάλληλο νήμα, ας μεταφερθεί). 

Παρότι δεν έχει ακόμη λεξικογραφηθεί σε όλα τα λεξικα, ο όρος *ιδιωτικότητα* ως απόδοση του privacy είναι πλέον τόσο συνηθισμένος –και τόσο φαινομενικά αυτονόητος– που πολλοί νέοι μπορεί να νομίζουν πως υπήρχε ανέκαθεν. Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι. Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά πόσο είχα παιδευτεί όταν έπρεπε να χρησιμοποιήσω σε ένα κείμενο αμέτρητες φορές τον όρο privacy. Ήξερα τη λέξη ιδιωτικότητα, αλλά δεν ήταν σε καμιά περίπτωση καθιερωμένος όρος. 

Πριν από λίγο έπεσα τυχαία σε ένα άρθρο στο Βήμα που επιβεβαιώνει την ανάμνησή μου. Το 1997, ο Μπαμπινιώτης εξηγεί πως δεν υπάρχει λέξη για το privacy στα ελληνικά και προτείνει τον μη καθιερωμένο –τότε– όρο ιδιωτικότητα. 

(Αλήθεια, λήμμα για ληξιαρχείο λέξεων δεν υπάρχει;)


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

pidyo said:


> (Αλήθεια, λήμμα για ληξιαρχείο λέξεων δεν υπάρχει;)


Αν εννοείς νήμα, αυτό εδώ είναι προς το παρόν το νήμα μας για τους νεολογισμούς. Κατά κανόνα, καταγράφουμε την ύπαρξή τους. Δεν είναι εύκολο πάντα να έχουμε και ληξιαρχική πράξη γέννησης. Αυτό είναι δουλειά όσων συγκεντρώνουν ικανοποιητικά σώματα κειμένων.

Η _ιδιωτικότητα_ είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου λέξεις και την παρακολουθώ από γεννησιμιού της από τα γεννοφάσκια της.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 2, 2012)

H *ιδιωτικότητα *πάντως λεξικογραφείται στο ΛΝΕΓ (2012) και δίνεται πρώτη χρονολογία εμφάνισής της το 1851 (πράγμα που σημαίνει πως υπάρχει στον Κουμανούδη).


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η _ιδιωτικότητα_ είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου λέξεις και *την παρακολουθώ* από γεννησιμιού της *από τα γεννοφάσκια της.*





Zazula said:


> πρώτη χρονολογία εμφάνισής της το *1851*


Αγενέστατε!


----------



## nickel (Nov 2, 2012)

Στη νεότερη πορεία της στη ζωή. Π.χ. από το 1979:

http://books.google.gr/books?id=trD...en&sa=X&ei=CTuUUOuvK8SytAbIwIGwBA&redir_esc=y

...και από αυτόν, όταν ο χώρος καλύπτει τις προϋποθέσεις για την φυσική και ελεύθερη μετάβαση του ανθρώπου από την αυτοσυγκέντρωση και την *ιδιωτικότητα *στην κοινή δραστηριότητα και τη συμμετοχή, από την κατάσταση της αυτοδιείσδυσης σε μια άλλη κατάσταση που ενώνει το ιδιωτικό με το δημόσιο, το μύχιο με το φανερό, που επιτρέπει στους ανθρώπους να μοιράζονται μεταξύ-τους και κατά τη βούλησή-τους τους θησαυρούς…
Δελτίο της Εταιρείας σπουδών νεοελληνικού πολιτισμού και γενικής παιδείας Τομ. 3, Αθήνα 1979


----------



## pidyo (Nov 2, 2012)

Έχει κι άλλα στα γκουγκλοβιβλία προ του 1990. Αλλά, ξαναλέω, ο όρος δεν ήταν σε καμιά περίπτωση τρέχων και αυτονόητος στα νάιντιζ, στον βαθμό που είναι τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

*αναρτητέο* στο διαδίκτυο
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12408-αναρτητέο-στο-διαδίκτυο

Ένα παράγωγο είναι, αλλά καλό είναι να το ξέρουν και οι Νεολογισμοί ως δημιούργημα της τεχνολογικής εξέλιξης.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Σε κείμενο για τη σπατάλη που συνιστούσε το δεύτερο φύλλο του λογαριασμού της ΔΕΗ (_«Στην Ελλάδα είσαι ό,τι δηλώσεις»_ του Ανδρέα Δρυμιώτη):

Επειδή η χώρα μας δεν παράγει χαρτί, εκτός από ελάχιστες ποσότητες ανακυκλωμένου, πρέπει να εισαχθεί ως πρώτη ύλη από το εξωτερικό (αύξηση των εισαγωγών), να εκτυπωθεί στο εργοστάσιο παραγωγής (με μελάνια εισαγωγής), να επιτυπωθεί με τα μεταβλητά στοιχεία και να *εμφακελωθεί* (στο κέντρο εκτυπώσεων της ΔΕΗ), να μεταφερθεί στα κέντρα διανομής των ΕΛΤΑ, να γίνει η ταξινόμηση στα ΕΛΤΑ και η μεταφορά τους στα συνοικιακά σημεία διανομής, απ’ όπου θα τα παραλάβει ο ταχυδρόμος για να τα διανείμει στα σπίτια μας. 

Έτσι έμαθα την *εμφακέλωση*.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Εμφακελωτής η συσκευή;




(βγαίνει και σε οικιακό μοντέλο, για μικρά γραφεία)


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

_Εμφακελωτής_ είναι ο υπάλληλος που (εμ)φακελώνει. Η μηχανή είναι _εμφακελωτική μηχανή_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2012)

*μαριδαίος* = Πολύ μικρός μικρομέτοχος, που ανήκει στη μαρίδα των μικρομετόχων. Όρος που προφανώς κυκλοφορεί στην πιάτσα από καιρό (υπάρχουν ευρήματα πενταετίας), αλλά άρχισε να εμφανίζεται πιο έντονα πρόσφατα και στο διαδίκτυο, ιδίως με αφορμή την ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών και το άγχος των συγκεκριμένων μικρομετόχων αν θα κάνουν (ηλεκτρονική) ταπετσαρία τις τραπεζικές μετοχές τους.

Παραδείγματα χρήσης:

Δεν υπάρχει μαριδαίος για μαριδαίος που να μην έχει πάρει μερικά κομμάτια ΟΤΕ. Ως εκ τούτου πάμε για άλλη μια συνταρακτική νίκη [...]
[*]Στα κέρδη μαζί και στη χασούρα μόνοι; Θα κολυμπάνε μόνοι τους οι καρχαρίες σε λίγο. Εγώ ο μαριδαίος με βλέπω να τα βάζω στο ...
[*]Εγώ δηλαδή σαν μαριδαίος, φοβάμαι να μπω τ ώ ρ α διότι το ρίσκο είναι πολύ μεγάλο για μένα.
[*]Αγοράζοντας σήμερα ένας υπομονετικός μαριδαίος ΕΛΠΕ, ΜΟΗ, ΟΤΕ, ΕΤΕ, ΕΛΛ, ΔΕΗ, ΕΕΕΚ δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι κάποια στιγμή δεν θα [...]
[*][...]μια ερώτηση έχω να σου κάνω, επειδή έχω κάποια λεφτά στην άκρη (20000 ευρώ = μαριδαίος), πώς μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ καλύτερα τα χρήματα [...]

Κατά τα λοιπά, η γλώσσα έχει χάσει τις δυνάμεις της κλπ κλπ


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Το μετέφερα από τις Λεξιπλασίες στους Νεολογισμούς, αφού, ακόμη κι αν δεν θεωρούμε ότι μπορεί ή πρέπει να περάσει ο όρος στα λεξικά, είναι ένας αναγνωρίσιμος όρος τον οποίο ήδη χρησιμοποιούν αρκετοί. Υπάρχει και στο slang.gr.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 17, 2012)

*γκοσιπάδικο*, το (ουσ.) = Έντυπο ή ηλεκτρονικό ΜΜΕ με κουτσομπολίστικο κυρίως περιεχόμενο (επίθ. γκοσιπάδικος, -η, -ο). 
Το διάβασα σήμερα, σε αθλητικό άρθρο, το οποίο δυστυχώς ξέχασα να σημειώσω. Βρίσκω ελάχιστα (δύο μόνον) κανονικά γκουγκλίσματα, όπου χρησιμοποιείται το επίθετο, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως θα χρησιμοποιηθεί στο μέλλον, καθώς θα μπορούσε να χαρακτηρίσει πολλούς από τους δημοφιλείς ιστοτόπους.


----------



## Themis (Nov 17, 2012)

Βλέπω πάντως να έχει σαφώς περισσότερες εμφανίσεις το *κουτσομπολάδικο*, που κι αυτό θα πρέπει να θεωρηθεί νεολογισμός - ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2012)

Πάντως, το *πρωινάδικο* φιλοξενείται μια χαρά στο ΛΝΕΓ. Μόνο ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής μου δεν το ξέρει.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 17, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, το *πρωινάδικο* φιλοξενείται μια χαρά στο ΛΝΕΓ. Μόνο ο ορθογραφικός διορθωτής μου δεν το ξέρει.


Πολύ πιο κουτσομπολίστικο το _*μεσημεριανάδικο*_, πάντως (έχει 16.800 γκουγκλιές).


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2012)

*μυθοδίαιτος -η -ο* αυτός που αρέσκεται να καταναλώνει μύθους, που ταΐζει τη σκέψη του με μύθους (συν. τους σύγχρονους, τους αποκαλούμενους και «αστικούς»), παραμύθια, φανταστικές ιστορίες και κάθε άλλη έκφανση της πλαστής πραγματικότητας που έχει επιλέξει (του «προσωπικού μύθου» του)

Από παρουσίαση του βιβλίου _Ο άνθρωπος και ο μύθος_ του Ιάσονα Ευαγγέλου:
O άνθρωπος είναι μια πνευματική ύπαρξη δισυπόστατη: ως φιλόσοφος και φιλαλήθης (Homo sapiens) έχει σύζυγο τη λογική που τη σέβεται, και ως φιλόμυθος και μυθώδης (Homo fabulosus) έχει ερωμένη τη μυθολογία που τη λατρεύει. Με αυτήν την ερωμένη έχει πολλούς "εξώγαμους" γόνους: μύθους, μυθεύματα, μυθίδια, παραμύθια, κ.ά. Γι' αυτό και χαρακτηρίζεται ως φιλόμυθος, μυθοδίαιτος, μυθοπλάστης, μυθολόγος, μυθογράφος, μυθωδός, μυθομανής...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2012)

Και, φυσικά, το ίδιο α΄ συνθετικό δίνει και μπόλικες λεξιπλασίες της κρίσης...


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2012)

Στους *ημέτερους* («αυτοί που μας υποστηρίζουν ή τους υποστηρίζουμε, αυτοί με τους οποίους ανήκουμε στην ίδια ομάδα» (ΛΝΕΓ)), ας προσθέσουμε την *ημετεροκρατία* και τον *ημετερισμό*, που θα μπορούσαν να είναι καλές αποδόσεις για το αγγλικό *cronyism*.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 27, 2012)

Ποια λέξη έχει δεκάδες χιλιάδες ευρήματα, εμφανίζεται καθημερινά στον φροντισμένο γραπτό λόγο (δλδ δεν είναι τπτ αργκοτική κλπ), _περιλαμβάνει _λεξικά αλλά τα λεξικά _δεν _την περιλαμβάνουν;
.
.
.
.
Μα, φυσικά, το *βιβλιοστάσιο *(αγγλ. _stack room_)!
.
.
.
ΣκωπτΥΓ Μόνο οι βιβλιοθηκονόμοι θα μπορούσαν να έχουν τόσο χαμηλό προφίλ που ένας βασικός τους όρος να περάσει έτσι απαρατήρητος. 
ΛεξικΥΓ Το _βιβλιοστάσιο _υπάρχει στο Αντίστροφο (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη).


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Πάντως, τώρα που έχουν γεμίσει όλα μου τα ράφια, έχουν αδειάσει οι τσέπες μου και έχω σύντροφό μου το Kindle, μπορώ να πω ότι σχεδόν έχω *κηρύξει* _βιβλιοστάσιο_. Και προσθέστε γρήγορα τη δεύτερη σημασία, για να επικαιροποιηθεί ο όρος.


----------



## pidyo (Dec 6, 2012)

Ορντολιμπεραλισμός = ordoliberalism, η εξασφάλιση της απρόσκοπτης λειτουργίας της αγοράς με κρατική και νομοθετική παρέμβαση. Ομολογώ πως δεν ήξερα τον όρο. Τον συνάντησα εδώ, και βλέπω ουσιαστικά δύο μόνο γκουγκλίσματα ακόμη: το ένα σε κείμενο του Νίκου Σκανδάμη, καθηγητή του ΕΚΠΑ και τέως διευθυντή της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, και το άλλο σε μετάφραση του Φουκώ από Έλληνα ιστολόγο, καθώς και σε αναπαραγωγές του τελευταίου κειμένου. Ο Σκανδάμης προτείνει ως παραλλαγή τον όρο ταξιφιλελευθερισμός, που είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτος. 

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί τόσο λίγο ο όρος, από τη στιγμή που η σχετική συζήτηση και ο ίδιος ο όρος χρονολογείται από το 1950.

Edit: Βλέπω και την παραλλαγή ορντοφιλελευθερισμός (που μου φαίνεται λίγο μπεν μιξτ).


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2012)

*exceptionalism* = εξαιρετισμός

*exceptionalism* _noun_ [mass noun]
the belief that something is exceptional, especially the theory that the peaceful capitalism of the US constitutes an exception to the general economic laws governing national historical development. 
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/exceptionalism?q=exceptionalism

*εξαιρετισμός (ο)* η πεποίθηση ότι κάποιο συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο, συνήθως κοινωνικής προέλευσης, αποτελεί μοναδική περίπτωση στον κόσμο ή στην ιστορία.

Αυτά τα στερεότυπα είναι αποτελέσματα της κατάστασης της νεοελληνικής ταυτότητας η οποία διέπεται σε σημαντικό βαθμό από τον “εξαιρετισμό” (Greek Exceptionalism), μιας ιδεολογικής πρόσληψης που θεωρεί ότι η Ελλάδα είναι μια χώρα με μοναδικά παγκοσμίως χαρακτηριστικά.
http://icp-forum.gr/wp/?p=93

(1) Δυτική Κατανάλωση – Ανατολική Παραγωγή (2) Δυτικοί Πολιτικοί Θεσμοί – Ανατολική Κουλτούρα Συμπεριφοράς (3) Κράτος Προστάτης – Κράτος Εχθρός/Αντίπαλος (4) Μετανεωτερικό - Προνεωτερικό Κράτος (5) Η Ελλάδα ευρωπαϊκή χώρα – Η Ελλάδα αντιευρωπαϊκή χώρα. 
Οι πέντε παραπάνω αντιφάσεις συνιστούν, κατά την άποψή μου, την εσωτερική πτυχή του φαινομένου που θα μπορούσε να ονομασθεί «Ελληνικός εξαιρετισμός» (Greek exceptionalism).
http://www.booksreview.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=96:-15-2011&catid=46:-15

Την ίδια στιγμή που μέσα ο Πρωθυπουργός αποκήρυσσε τον ελληναράδικο εξαιρετισμό, τα κρατικά αυτοκίνητα έξω, αραδιασμένα στον πεζόδρομο, τον διατυμπάνιζαν. 
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4776923


----------



## SBE (Dec 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> *εξαιρετισμός (ο)* η πεποίθηση ότι κάποιο συγκεκριμένο φαινόμενο, συνήθως κοινωνικής προέλευσης, αποτελεί μοναδική περίπτωση στον κόσμο ή στην ιστορία.



επειδή πρόσφατα παρακολούθησα μια μακροσκελέστατη συζήτηση (πάνελ, δηλαδή _σοβαροί επιστημόνοι άνθρωποι_) περί αμερικανικού εξαιρετισμού (και το εξεψιοναλισμού μου αρέσει), να πω ότι ο ορισμός αυτός είναι ελλιπής. Δεν είναι μόνο ότι είναι ο Χ λαός μοναδικός (έθνος ανάδελφον κλπ). Το οποίο δεν είναι και τόσο αξιοπερίεργο. Αλλά, όπως το λέει η βίκι:
Exceptionalism is the perception that a country, society, institution, movement, or time period is "exceptional" (i.e., unusual or extraordinary) in some way *and thus does not need to conform to normal rules or general principles*. 
Στην περίπτωση των ΗΠΑ ότι όχι μόνο δεν χρειάζεται να υπακούει η χώρα σε διεθνείς κανόνες αλλά και το ότι είναι αποστολή της να κάνει τις άλλες χώρες σαν αυτή. 
Στην Ελλάδα δε νομίζω ότι εμφανίζουμε τέτοια παράκρουση, πιο πολύ προς το έθνος ανάδελφο κλίνουμε.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2012)

Καλά κάνεις και συμπληρώνεις τον ορισμό με την απαίτηση για ειδική μεταχείριση και εξαίρεση από τους κανόνες που αφορούν τους υπόλοιπους «μη μοναδικούς». Ο ελληνικός εξαιρετισμός πιστεύει ότι όλοι μας χρωστούν από τον καιρό της μεταλαμπάδευσης του πολιτισμού και ότι όλα πρέπει να μας συγχωρούνται (αφού μας πήραν τα φώτα και τώρα μέσα στο σκοτάδι πέφτουμε συνέχεια ο ένας πάνω στον άλλο).


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2013)

ανθρωπεία ή ανθρωποσύνη ή ανθρωπινότητα (από βιβλίο).


----------



## bernardina (Jan 8, 2013)

*χιονόστρωση*. Το άκουσα χτες σε δύο διαφορετικά δελτία καιρού. Με κάμποσα γουγλίσματα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2013)

*καζινοκαπιταλισμός (ο)* ο καπιταλισμός του τζόγου (με χρηματοπιστωτικά εργαλεία που δεν αντιστοιχούν στην πραγματική οικονομία), ο αντιπαραγωγικός καπιταλισμός.
Υπάρχουν, τέλος, κι εκείνοι [...] που ερμηνεύουν την κρίση ως «κρίση χρέους» ή «διευρύνουν» τα όρια της «κριτικής» τους υποδεικνύοντας ως ένοχο το λεγόμενο «καζινοκαπιταλισμό», θεωρώντας ως βασική αιτία της κρίσης την απληστία του «σύγχρονου καπιταλισμού» και τα εντεινόμενα φαινόμενα παρασιτισμού και σήψης του συστήματος. (Από το _Είναι ο καπιταλισμός, ηλίθιε_ του Ν. Μπογιόπουλου)


*casino capitalism*
high-risk financial dealings; a global phenomenon of increased financial risk-taking and instability, as an outcome of financial markets becoming very large and introducing many new investment products, and financial institutions being self-regulated, among other factors 
http://www.qfinance.com/dictionary/casino-capitalism


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2013)

*δεικτοβαρής *(ο), *δεικτοβαρής *(η), *δεικτοβαρές *(το) [δiktovarís] επίθ. Ε10 [_Χρηματιστήριο_] που επηρεάζει σημαντικά τον Γενικό Δείκτη (ενν. τού Χρηματιστηρίου), αυτός του οποίου οι μεταβολές έχουν σημαντικό αντίκτυπο στην πορεία τού Δείκτη (ό.π.) και συχνά χρησιμοποιείται ως πεδίο στοχευμένων αγοραπωλησιών προκειμένου να οδηγηθεί ο Δείκτης σε συγκεκριμένα επίπεδα ή να συγκρατηθεί η πτώση του· ΦΡΑΣ. *δεικτοβαρής άνοδος* *1.* άνοδος του Γενικού Δείκτη επειδή υπήρξε άνοδος σε δεικτοβαρείς μετοχές *2.* λέγεται όταν η άνοδος του Δείκτη σε κάποια συνεδρίαση δεν αντικατοπτρίζει γνήσια άνοδο της Αγοράς ή μεταστροφή του κλίματος, αλλ' απλώς πουσάρισμα δεικτοβαρών τίτλων.

Για την έννοια πρώτα, τούτο είναι εφικτό επειδή ο Γενικός Δείκτης του Χ.Α.Α. (όπως επίσης και οι FTSE/ASE-20 και FTSE Mid 40) είναι Δείκτης σταθμισμένος με βάση την κεφαλαιοποίηση (βλ. capitalization-weighted index), οπότε ακόμη και μια μικρή κίνηση σ' ένα βαρύ χαρτί αποτυπώνεται έντονα στην τιμή του Δείκτη.

Για τον νεολογισμό τώρα, η λέξη μετρά τουλάχιστο μια δεκαετία ζωής κι εμφανίζει πολλές δεκάδες χιλιάδες διαδικτυακά ευρήματα — από τα οποία ενδεικτικά αναφέρουμε:

Τον κίνδυνο να αποτελέσει μια απλή παρένθεση το πρόσφατο ανοδικό άλμα αντιμετωπίζει τώρα η Σοφοκλέους, ύστερα από την απροθυμία των τραπεζών να «συνδράμουν» την προσπάθεια της περιφέρειας. Ο συγκεκριμένος δεικτοβαρής κλάδος που αναμενόταν να αποτελέσει τον καταλύτη της επανόδου της αγοράς σε θετική τροχιά, με αφορμή τα όντως πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα εξαμήνου που ανακοινώθηκαν τόσο για την Alpha Bank όσο και για την Εθνική Τράπεζα, τελικώς αποτέλεσε την αιτία για την οπισθοχώρηση της Σοφοκλέους ιδιαίτερα στη συνεδρίαση της Παρασκευής όπου οι πιέσεις εντάθηκαν.
Oι δεικτοβαρείς τίτλοι της αγοράς ήταν για άλλη μία συνεδρίαση η βασική αιτία ανόδου της Σοφοκλέους, η οποία ανέκαμψε σημαντικά, καταγράφοντας κέρδη σε ποσοστό 1,04%.
Aπομένουν ακριβώς 35 συνεδριάσεις για να εκπνεύσει και το 2004, και η γεύση που αφήνει η φετινή χρηματιστηριακή εικόνα είναι η καταλυτική υπεροχή των δεικτοβαρών μετοχών έναντι των άλλων τίτλων. [...] O κ. Δημήτρης Tζάνας εκφράζει την άποψη ότι εάν διαχυθεί η δεικτοβαρής άνοδος της Σοφοκλέους και στις άλλες μετοχές, θα έχουμε τη συμμετοχή και περισσοτέρων επενδυτών και περαιτέρω βελτίωση του χρηματιστηριακού κλίματος.
Το πλέον δεικτοβαρές χαρτί της αγοράς και ταυτόχρονα με τη μεγαλύτερη έκθεση στα ελληνικά ομόλογα αντιδρά υποτονικά, στα 6,12 ευρώ.
Αγορές σε δεικτοβαρείς μετοχές και επιλεκτικές τοποθετήσεις στη μεσαία κεφαλαιοποίηση συνιστά η Alpha Finance στο εβδομαδιαίο report της.
Είτε έτσι όμως είτε αλλιώς, το δεικτοβαρές τμήμα της αγοράς ήταν, είναι και θα παραμείνει στα χέρια και τις ορέξεις των ξένων.
Ενισχύεται η ζήτηση σε δεικτοβαρή χαρτιά, περιορίζονται οι απώλειες.
Στην πρώτη θέση ήταν και παραμένει η Εθνική Τράπεζα με κεφαλαιοποίηση πάνω από τα 15 δισ. ευρώ και με τον τίτλο της πιο δεικτοβαρούς μετοχής, αφού επηρεάζει σε ποσοστό 10% την καθημερινή πορεία του Γενικού Δείκτη.
Αξίζει να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι οι χθεσινοί αγοραστές στερήθηκαν και τη βοήθεια του πλέον δεικτοβαρούς τίτλου, δηλαδή της Coca-Cola, που κινήθηκε μόνιμα με αρνητικό πρόσημο, ενώ επίσης μόνιμα με αρνητικό πρόσημο κινήθηκαν (από τις μετοχές του FTSE25) και οι Εθνική και Κύπρου.
Στη σημερινή συνεδρίαση συνεχίστηκε η αποκλίνουσα η διακύμανση βασικών δεικτών, καθώς έχει μεταβληθεί θεαματικά ο συντελεστής στάθμισης στη διαμόρφωσή τους. Συγκεκριμένα, πέραν της εδώ και μήνες πιο δεικτοβαρούς μετοχής του δείκτη (3E με 16,94%), δεύτερος για τον Large Cap έρχεται ο ΟΤΕ με 12,51%, τρίτος ο ΟΠΑΠ με 9,21% και τέταρτη με 8,1% η Εθνική.
.


----------



## nickel (Jan 26, 2013)

Με ευκαιρία τη συζήτηση σε άλλο νήμα (όπου υπάρχουν οι πολύ φρέσκοι νεολογισμοί _φοιτητοποίηση_ και _φοιτητικοποίηση_), νομίζω ότι αξίζει να μπει στα λεξικά η *φοιτητούπολη*. Σχηματίζεται όπως και η _πανεπιστημιούπολη_ — ανώμαλα ή λανθασμένα, σύμφωνα με τη σημείωση στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*πανεπιστημιούπολη ή πανεπιστημιόπολη, μεγαλούπολη ή μεγαλόπολη κ.τ.ό.;* 
Οι περισσότεροι ομιλητές λένε —και γράφουν— τους τύπους με _-ου- _(_πανεπιστημιούπολη, μεγαλούπολη_) αναλογικά προς τα *Αλεξανδρούπολη, Αδριανούπολη, Κωνσταντινούπολη* κ.τ.ό. Ωστόσο, ενώ τα τοπωνύμια Αλεξανδρούπολη (< _Αλεξάνδρου πόλη), _Αδριανούπολη (< _Αδριανού πόλη), _Κωνσταντινούπολη (<_Κωνσταντίνου πόλη) _έχουν σχηματιστεί κανονικά με το α΄συνθετικό σε γενική πτώση, τα _πανεπιστημιούπολη_ και _μεγαλούπολη _έγιναν από τα _πανεπιστήμιο _+ _πόλη_ και _μεγάλη _+ _πόλη _και θα έπρεπε, όπως όλα τα σύνθετα, να συνδέονται με το συνδετικό φωνήεν -ο- (πβ. _παιδί + κόσμος > παιδ-ό-κοσμος, λίμνη + θάλασσα > λιμν-ο-θάλασσα, μεγάλος + βιομήχανος > μεγαλ-ο-βιομήχανος _κ.ο.κ.). Άρα προτιμότεροι για τον προσεκτικό ομιλητή είναι οι τύποι _πανεπιστημιόπολη _και _μεγαλόπολη_, όπως λέμε και _κωμ-ό-πολη, αγροτ-ό-πολη, μητρ-ό-πολη, ακρ-ό-πολη, νεκρ-ό-πολη, λου-τρ-ό-πολη, κοσμ-ό-πολη (κοσμοπολίτικος) _κ.ά. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τύπους όπως _εργατούπολη, παιδούπολη, κηπούπολη, _που ακούγονται ενίοτε αντί των _εργατόπολη, παιδόπολη, κηπόπολη _κ.τ.ό.

Στις λέξεις σε –_ούπολη_ θα προσθέσω την _τενεκεδούπολη_, την _παραγκούπολη_, την _τσιμεντούπολη_ και την _πολυτεχνειούπολη_. Συγγνώμη, ΛΝΕΓ, καλές οι σημειώσεις για να παρακολουθούμε τα φαινόμενα της γλώσσας, αλλά αυτός ο «προσεκτικός ομιλητής» μπορεί να επιβιώνει όταν προλαβαίνει. Κατόπιν εορτής, διατρέχει τον κίνδυνο να γίνει γραφικός.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Στις λέξεις σε –_ούπολη_ θα προσθέσω την _τενεκεδούπολη_, την _παραγκούπολη_, την _τσιμεντούπολη_ και την _πολυτεχνειούπολη_.


Ας βάλουμε και το ποια σε -_ούπολη _έχει το Αντίστροφο (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη):

αγρούπολη
αλσούπολη
ανθούπολη
βιντεούπολη
δωρούπολη
εργατούπολη
θεούπολη
κηπούπολη
κινηματογραφούπολη
μεγαλούπολη
νιντεντούπολη
οικουμενούπολη
παιδούπολη
πανεπιστημιούπολη
παραγκούπολη
ποδηλατούπολη
πολεμούπολη
πολυτεχνούπολη
τενεκεδούπολη
τσιμεντούπολη


----------



## SBE (Jan 26, 2013)

Οι προσεκτικοί ομιλητές έχουν τη Μεγαλόπολη.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 26, 2013)

Τη Λιλιπούπολη μην ξεχάσετε. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 26, 2013)

Την _καζινούπολη_, την είπαμε;


----------



## bernardina (Jan 26, 2013)

Να βάλουμε και τη μπουγατσούπολη ή θα παρεξηγηθεί κανείς;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 26, 2013)

Υπάρχει και η _μπατσούπολη_.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 28, 2013)

Ώρες-ώρες είναι ν' απορεί κανείς με το πώς τα καταφέρνουν οι λεξικογράφοι μας κι αφήνουν αλημματογράφητες κάποιες κοινότατες λέξεις... Ούτε λοιπόν το ΛΝΕΓ (2012) ούτε το ΛΚΝ καταγράφουν το επίθετο *γκομενικός *και τα παράγωγά του (δηλ. τον ουσιαστικοποιημένο πληθυντικό ουδετέρου —*τα γκομενικά*— και το λογιότροπο επίρρημα *γκομενικώς*), με δεκάδες χιλιάδες δικτυακά ευρήματα αλλά και, πολύ πριν απ' το Ίντερνετ, με εντονότατη γλωσσική παρουσία. Ακολουθούν εντελώς ενδεικτικά ορισμένα παραδείγματα χρήσης απ' την ελληνική ιντερνετόσφαιρα:*τα γκομενικά*​
Από 'δώ την φέραμε την κουβέντα, από 'κεί την γυρίσαμε, πάλι στα γκομενικά καταλήξαμε...
Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω μεγάλη ρέντα στα γκομενικά!
Βανδή: «Έχουμε κόψει τα γκομενικά με τον Ντέμη.»
Πάντα ανάμεσα στα γκομενικά και τ' άλλα ζητήματα, θα επιλέγω ν' ασχολούμαι με τα γκομενικά.
Άμα η φιλία χαλάει για γκομενικά, σκατά φιλία είναι.
*γκομενικώς*​
[Ο Παπακαλιάτης] στο "Να με Προσέχεις" ήταν ο πιο αηδιαστικά άχρηστος γκομενικώς χαρακτήρας.
Το να 'σαι η Τζέλλω [ΣτΖ: Jennifer Lopez] και να πηγαίνεις γκομενικώς απ' το σκατό στον εμετό είναι επιεικώς τραγικό.
Οπότε πάω διά της πλαγίας οδού, τον αποφεύγω μέχρι να το πάρει γραμμή ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει ούτε γκομενικώς, ούτε φιλικώς, ούτε κοινωνικώς, ούτε τίποτα!
Τα σούρτα-φέρτα οικογενειακώς, γκομενικώς και γραμματειακώς του παρελθόντος κομμένα σε καιρούς «ξηρασίας» και ελλείψεως «σάλιου».
*Συνάψεις για το επίθετο:*​
γκομενικός οδηγός [ΣτΖ: ήγουν guide] / λόγος / σκοπός / παροξυσμός κλπ
γκομενική κατάσταση [ΣτΖ: κ. _γκομενοκατάσταση_] / ζωή / επιστήμη / συμβουλή / φάση / επιτυχία / απογοήτευση / σχέση / γκάμα / διαφήμιση / παρέλαση κλπ
γκομενικά ζητήματα / θέματα / προβλήματα / τραβήγματα / τραβάγκελα / ζόρια κλπ.


----------



## Earion (Jan 28, 2013)

Παλιότερη, και εμφατικά λαϊκότερη, μορφή: *γκόμινα*. 
Το συζητούν και εδώ (βλ. # 88, 127-139, 141, 144, 147, 149, 165, 169).


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2013)

δεσποζόμενα ζώα (πρώτη εμφάνιση εδώ: 3/6/2010)

Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο 2039/2012 (συνημμένο):
*Δεσποζόμενο ζώο συντροφιάς* είναι κάθε μη άγριο ζώο, που συντηρείται ή προορίζεται να συντηρηθεί από τον άνθρωπο, κυρίως μέσα στην κατοικία του, για λόγους ζωοφιλίας ή συντροφιάς και τελεί υπό την άμεση επίβλεψη και φροντίδα του ιδιοκτήτη, κατόχου, συνοδού ή φύλακά του.

Σε νομικά κείμενα βρίσκω τον όρο να πρωτοεμφανίζεται σε υπουργική απόφαση του 2003 (280239/2003, ΦΕΚ Β 1712 20031119).

Υποθέτω ότι αποδίδει το _owned pets_.


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να προτείνουμε ανενδοίαστα να ενταχθεί το ρήμα _*αντιρροπώ*_ στους νεολογισμούς.

Είναι προφανές ότι βγαίνει από το επίθετο _αντίρροπος_. Από το επίθετο, σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ, υπάρχει ρήμα *αντιρροπίζω* («κάνω τα αντίρροπα ισόρροπα, τα εξισορροπώ»). Είναι ωστόσο λιγοστές οι χρήσεις με -ι- (_αντιρροπίζουν, αντιρροπίσουν, αντιρροπιστούν_), ενώ είναι πάμπολλοι και από έγκυρες πένες οι τύποι τού _αντιρροπώ_:


Η προσπάθεια αυτή της καρδιάς να αντιρροπεί τη βλάβη της φθάνει μέχρι ενός ορίου...
οι δημόσιοι (και κοινοτικοί) επενδυτικοί πόροι ούτε απορροφήθηκαν εγκαίρως, ούτε αξιοποιήθηκαν ώστε να αντιρροπήσουν τη μείωση του ΑΕΠ.
Η εναπόθεση ποτάμιων ιζημάτων αντιρρόπησε σταδιακά την καταβύθιση...
Οι διαβρώσεις αντιρροπούνται από παραγωγή νέου οστού...
Η ανωτέρω απώλεια προβλέπεται να αντιρροπηθεί από την προσδοκώμενη μείωση των επιτοκίων των Ομολόγων

Το _αντιρρέπω_ των αρχαίων δεν μετράει καθόλου. Και η σχέση με το _ισορροπώ_ είναι καταλυτική.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2013)

*returnism* = (ο) επιστροφισμός· υποστήριξη της επιστροφής κλεμμένων πολιτιστικών θησαυρών στις χώρες όπου βρέθηκαν

Περισσότερα εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...τσιμπολογήματα&p=180420&viewfull=1#post180420


----------



## nickel (Mar 15, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Ένας νεολογισμός του οποίου η χρήση και η χρησιμότητα θα ευχόμουν να είναι παροδικές είναι ο *γκριλισμός*, βασισμένος στον ιταλικό *grillismo*, από το επώνυμο του Beppe Grillo. Ο ισμός δεν κρατάει το -ο- αν και υπάρχει προηγούμενο, π.χ. _τιτοϊσμός_. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι χαίρονται για την παρεξηγήσιμη παρήχηση, π.χ. ο σχολιαστής σε άρθρο του Βήματος που έβαλε τίτλο στο σχόλιό του «Μπεπεκίστικοι γκριλισμοί».


----------



## oliver_twisted (Mar 15, 2013)

Χμ...να πω την αμαρτία μου, από τη στιγμή που άκουσα το όνομα του Γκρίλλο σκέφτομαι συνέχεια το τραγουδάκι:

Ο μπαρμπα-Μπρίλιος-Γκρίλλο, είχ' ένα γάλο, πολύ μεγάααλο!


----------



## Earion (Mar 16, 2013)

Από το όνομα του Τίτο βγαίνει ο τιτοϊσμός και ο τιτοϊστής. Αλλά εκεί τα ελληνικά συμπλέουν με τα αγγλικά (titoism), ενώ στα γαλλικά ας πούμε λένε titisme (parfois "titoïsme"), και titiste. Γενική εφαρμογή έχουν ο μαοϊσμός και ο μαοϊστής. Αλλά δεν συμβαίνει πάντα έτσι. Άλλοτε τα παίρνουμε απευθείας από την ξένη γλώσσα, όπως, για παράδειγμα, ο παμπλισμός (le pablisme). Στον δέκατο ένατο και στον εικοστό αιώνα υπήρχαν στην Ισπανία οι καρλιστές, οπαδοί του Δον Κάρλος (όχι εκείνου του Βέρντι, άλλου). Και στο Διαδίκτυο βλέπει ότι υπάρχουν αρκετοί γκραουτσισμοί!

Θα θυμάστε το φαρμακερό σύνθημα του Μάη του '68 Je suis marxiste --tendance Groucho
(και στα αγγλικά) I am a Marxist of the Groucho tendency

Ιδού τα λάβαρα:




.....και.....






αλλά εγώ πιστεύω σε άλλο ευαγγέλιο:


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2013)

Πρωτολογισμοί:

Δύο ορολογικές προτάσεις που κατέθεσα στο ProZ.com:

*forest plot = δασόγραμμα* (ορισμός από αλλού: διάγραμμα ευρημάτων επιμέρους µελετών και συνολικής ανάλυσης)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forest_plot

*teleworkable = τηλεκτελέσιμος* (δουλειές κατάλληλες για τηλεργασία, δουλειές που προσφέρονται για τηλεργασία, δουλειές που μπορούν να γίνουν από το σπίτι)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 16, 2013)

*φωτοσωλήνας *= *1.* light tube, light pipe, sun tube, sun tunnel, solar tube *2.* LED tube


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2013)

*σιγουρατζής (ο) = play-it-safer*

Ο *σιγουρατζής* δεν είναι νεολογισμός, απλώς είναι πιο συνηθισμένη η γραφή χωρίς -_ν_- (υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ *ο σιγουραντζής*).

Αλλά στα αγγλικά λεξικά δεν βρήκα το αγγλικό αντίστοιχο, παρότι κυκλοφορεί αρκετά χρόνια, ως αντίθετο τού *risk-taker*.

*play-it-safers*
a play-it-safer


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2013)

*αεροπανόραμα* πανοραμική φωτογράφιση από ύψος

Σε ελληνικό ιστότοπο:
http://hellaspanorama.gr/aerophotography/

Στον διεθνή:
http://www.airpano.com/

Ψηφιακά ταξίδια μακριά από τη στυγνή πραγματικότητα των δελτίων ειδήσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2013)

*βραχιολάκι * χαρακτηρισμός για το είδος τουρισμού «όλα πληρωμένα» (all-inclusive, αυτό που οι παλιότεροι το λέγαμε στα γαλλικά, «τού κομπρί»).





...οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς έρχονται με το γνωστό πακέτο all inclusive, όπου πληρώνοντας εξ αρχής, εντάσσουν τα πάντα μέσα σε μια και μοναδική προσφορά, με αποτέλεσμα να μην χρειάζεται να βγουν καθόλου από το ξενοδοχείο. Αυτό στην τουριστική πιάτσα είναι γνωστό και ως «βραχιολάκι». Αν δηλαδή φοράς το... βραχιολάκι, όποιος σε βλέπει μέσα στο ξενοδοχείο, σου παρέχει οτιδήποτε θελήσεις, σε φαγητό, ποτό ή άλλη υπηρεσία, χωρίς να πληρώσεις έξτρα, ανάλογα φυσικά με το πακέτο που έχεις επιλέξει. Το βραχιολάκι ξεκίνησε να εφαρμόζεται σε χώρες που εκτός των ξενοδοχείων ήταν επικίνδυνες.
http://www.24h.com.cy/epikairotira/24998-afhstetouwtoyristesnabgalountobraxiolaki.html

https://www.google.com/search?q="βραχιολάκι"+τουρισμός
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_ell_1_09/10/2005_159473


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2013)

Από τις λέξεις που λείπουν από τα λεξικά μας, και στον ενικό και στον πληθυντικό, αν και έχουν το ουσιαστικό της ενέργειας. Και δεν εννοώ το _λάδι_, τα _λάδια_ και το _λάδωμα_.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjbm42WyeXg


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2013)

*υποδόση* η = τμηματική δόση, μέρος μιας δόσης (π.χ. δανείου)
_Ο επικεφαλής του Eurogroup αναφέρθηκε στο ενδεχόμενο η δόση ύψους 8,1 δισ. ευρώ του δανείου στήριξης να καταβληθεί στην Ελλάδα σε υποδόσεις._

Βλέπω ότι οι πρώτες εμφανίσεις του όρου είναι το 2012. Όταν ζήτησα από το Google _υποδόσεις 2011_, με ρώτησε "Did you mean _επιδόσεις_". Κάθε άλλο, κάθε άλλο...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 21, 2013)

*mocktail* = mock + coctail. A non-alcoholic beverage. Συνών. virgin drink.
Ψευτοκτέιλ. :twit:


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Ψευτοκτέιλ. :twit:


Dispirited. :s


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 21, 2013)

Μαϊμουρά _(με προσοχή στον τονισμό, να μη γίνει μπέρδεμα με το περιεχόμενο του ροφήματος...)_


----------



## nickel (Aug 7, 2013)

*ξηροκάρπι* = ξηροί καρποί (που σερβίρονται με ποτό) [ίδια σημασία με τον πληθυντικό *ξηροκάρπια*]

http://el.wiktionary.org/wiki/ξηροκάρπι
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/ksirokarpia_3827


----------



## Zazula (Aug 19, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Λέξεις σε -_σημο _έχουμε αναφέρει μέχρι τώρα σε τρία σημεία: στο νήμα για το *παραγραφόσημο*, στην κουβέντα για το *οικόσημα* και στο νεολογικό νήμα για το *τσιγαρόσημο / καπνόσημο*. Πλέον όμως έχουμε και τον νεολογισμό *αγωγόσημο*.


Άλλοι νεολογισμοί με β' συνθ. το -_σημο_: *σεισμόσημο *& *κουνουπόσημο*.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2013)

*πρωκτολεύκανση *= αισθητική επέμβαση μόνιμης λεύκανσης με χρήση λέιζερ της περιπρωκτικής περιοχής· συνήθως συνδυάζεται και με λεύκανση του περινέου και/ή των χειλέων του αιδοίουhttp://www.dete.gr/news.php?article_id=166285
http://www.plasticsurgeryconsultant.gr/category/48/λευκανση-αιδοιου.html
http://www.abh-medicalgroup.com/services/αισθητικη-γυναικολογια/λευκανση-αιδοιου--πρωκτου.htm​Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται λόγω των συμπαραδηλώσεών της και μη-κυριολεκτικά, σε απειλές ή σε μειωτικές παραινέσεις — πράγμα που την κατέστησε πολύ δημοφιλή σλανγκικώς, σε σύγκριση λ.χ. με την *αιδοιολεύκανση*.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> *ξηροκάρπι* = ξηροί καρποί (που σερβίρονται με ποτό) [ίδια σημασία με τον πληθυντικό *ξηροκάρπια*]


Πφφ, με ξηροκάρπια τη βγάζετε εσείς οι χαμουτζήδες; Στη Θεσσαλία έχουμε *σαλαμοκάσερο*. 

(O όρος, μου εξήγησαν, έχει εφαρμογή σε οποιοδήποτε προσφάι συνοδεύει ποτά, και μάλιστα όχι υποχρεωτικά τα αναμενόμενα τσίπουρα, και με ουισκάκι σε μπαρ σαλαμοκάσερο -με την ευρεία έννοια- είναι o αναμενόμενος μεζές.)


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2013)

...
Από τα τσιπουράδικα η παράδοση πέρασε και στα μπαρ. Στα μερακλίδικα μπαρ με οργανωμένη κουζίνα, το πρώτο σέρνει ξηροκάρπι (φιστικοστράγαλο ή μυγδαλοφούντουκο) και τσιψοχάσμαλα, το δεύτερο φέρνει καροτάγγουρο ξιδάτο (για την όρεξη), το τρίτο συνοδεύεται από σαλαμοκάσερο και κριτσινοπαξίμαδο, το τέταρτο κουβαλάει ζαμπονοτυροτόστ, στο πέμπτο ξεπροβάλλει λουκανικομελέτα, στο έκτο ανανοφράουλες ή πορτοκαλόμηλο αναλόγως εποχής και στο έβδομο σε παίρνει το ασθενοφόρο στο νοσοκομείο για πλύση στομάχου ή στο πλησιέστερο σουπάδικο για μοσχαρόσουπα ή πατσοποδαράκι, για τη χώνεψη. Κοντολογίς, δεν πας για ποτό, πας για φαγοπότι.


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2013)

Zazula said:


> *πρωκτολεύκανση *= αισθητική επέμβαση μόνιμης λεύκανσης με χρήση λέιζερ της περιπρωκτικής περιοχής· συνήθως συνδυάζεται και με λεύκανση του περινέου και/ή των χειλέων του αιδοίουhttp://www.dete.gr/news.php?article_id=166285
> http://www.plasticsurgeryconsultant.gr/category/48/λευκανση-αιδοιου.html
> http://www.abh-medicalgroup.com/services/αισθητικη-γυναικολογια/λευκανση-αιδοιου--πρωκτου.htm​Η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται λόγω των συμπαραδηλώσεών της και μη-κυριολεκτικά, σε απειλές ή σε μειωτικές παραινέσεις — πράγμα που την κατέστησε πολύ δημοφιλή σλανγκικώς, σε σύγκριση λ.χ. με την *αιδοιολεύκανση*.



Λείπουν ωστόσο οι συνήθεις φωτογραφίες "πριν και μετά"!


----------



## nickel (Aug 29, 2013)

Το δικό μου βίτσιο είναι το δίγλωσσο.

αιδοιολεύκανση = vaginal bleaching
πρωκτολεύκανση = anal bleaching (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_bleaching με καλό after)


----------



## Costas (Aug 29, 2013)

Wiki: This spread to mainstream film stars in Hollywood once nudity became more prevalent in Hollywood movies.

Πλάκα μάς κάνει;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2013)

*Δεδομενοποίηση*: datafication, η μετατροπή των πάντων σε (ψηφιακά) δεδομένα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 11, 2013)

*μπούκης* (ο) (πληθ. *μπούκηδες*) ο πράκτορας στοιχημάτων
[Από το αγγλικό _bookie_, κν. αντί για _bookmaker_]

Πληθυντικοί: https://www.google.com/search?q="μπούκηδες", https://www.google.com/search?q="μπούκηδων"
Στο slang.gr
Με το καλό και στα λεξικά μας.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2013)

*μπουρκίνι*. Σύνθετη από το μπούργκα και μπικίνι. Και burkini ή burqini 
Ειδήσεις κι άλλες ειδήσεις

Και εικόνα


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> *μπουρκίνι*. Σύνθετη από το μπούργκα και μπικίνι. Και burkini ή burqini
> Ειδήσεις κι άλλες ειδήσεις
> 
> Και εικόνα



Και νήμα: *burkini = μπουρκίνι.
*
Και οι κάμερα-ηγούμεν, αινείτε τον Κύριον. Έλα, Παναΐα μ', και μπούρκωνε!


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2013)

daeman said:


> Και νήμα:burkini = μπουρκίνι.


Κι έλεγα, είναι δυνατόν;.. Τέτοιο κελεπούρι να έχει ξεφύγει απ' τα νύχια της Λέξι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 13, 2013)

ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ έχουν την _κηποτεχνία_, αλλά τους λείπει (όπως κι απ' το Αντίστροφο Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη) ο *κηποτέχνης *— που το είδα στην κάρτα που μου άφησε ένας τέτοιος σήμερα στην εξώπορτά μου. :)


----------



## Zazula (Sep 15, 2013)

Χρειάζεται να προστεθεί στις σημασίες τής λ. _*ελεύθερος*_ και η νεολογική που προκύπτει από τη σύμφραση *ελεύθερη λεωφόρος*· τούτο το δίλεκτο αποδίδει το αγγλ. _*freeway*_ και χρησιμοποιείται και με τη σημασία "ελεγχόμενης επί πληρωμή πρόσβασης οδός ταχείας κυκλοφορίας" της λ. _freeway _—μ' άλλα λόγια _expressway_, ακολουθεί σχετ. σχόλιο παρακάτω— (βλ. _Ελεύθερη Λεωφόρος Ελευσίνας-Σταυρού-Σπάτων_) και με τη σημασία "οδός ταχείας κυκλοφορίας χωρίς διόδια" (βλ. _Αστική Ελεύθερη Λεωφόρος Συγγρού_, όπου το τρίλεκτο «αστική ελεύθερη λεωφόρος» αποδίδει το _urban freeway_, _Ελεύθερη Λεωφόρος Σταυρού-Ραφήνας_, _Ελεύθερη Λεωφόρος Κορωπίου-Λαυρίου_). Εννοείται ότι, μέχρι να κατασκευαστεί και να δούμε αν θα 'χει τελικώς διόδια ή όχι, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε με ποια από τις δύο σημασίες νοείται η _Ελεύθερη Λεωφόρος Ελευσίνας-Θήβας_. Τέλος σημειώνεται ότι για την απόδοση του όρου _expressway_ χρησιμοποιείται το δίλεκτο *ταχεία λεωφόρος*.


----------



## rogne (Oct 4, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Ορντολιμπεραλισμός = ordoliberalism, η εξασφάλιση της απρόσκοπτης λειτουργίας της αγοράς με κρατική και νομοθετική παρέμβαση. Ομολογώ πως δεν ήξερα τον όρο. Τον συνάντησα εδώ, και βλέπω ουσιαστικά δύο μόνο γκουγκλίσματα ακόμη: το ένα σε κείμενο του Νίκου Σκανδάμη, καθηγητή του ΕΚΠΑ και τέως διευθυντή της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, και το άλλο σε μετάφραση του Φουκώ από Έλληνα ιστολόγο, καθώς και σε αναπαραγωγές του τελευταίου κειμένου. Ο Σκανδάμης προτείνει ως παραλλαγή τον όρο ταξιφιλελευθερισμός, που είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτος.
> 
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί τόσο λίγο ο όρος, από τη στιγμή που η σχετική συζήτηση και ο ίδιος ο όρος χρονολογείται από το 1950.
> 
> Edit: Βλέπω και την παραλλαγή ορντοφιλελευθερισμός (που μου φαίνεται λίγο μπεν μιξτ).



Ένα μικρό σχόλιο, μιας και μόλις πέτυχα κι εγώ τον όρο: νομίζω ότι πλέον όλους αυτούς τους ιστορικούς συνδυασμούς σοσιαλδημοκρατίας και (νεο)φιλελευθερισμού τούς τσουβαλιάζουμε στον "κοινωνικό φιλελευθερισμό".


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2013)

Άκουσα από οδηγό λεωφορείου τη "χρονιαία σύμβαση", με την έννοια της "ετήσιας".


----------



## Zazula (Oct 13, 2013)

Γιατί τα λεξικά δεν έχουν το *πανδύσκολος*; Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το λημματογραφήσουν; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

Αφού την είπατε και την ξαναείπατε κι εδώ τη *λαπαλισάδα* (κοινοτοπία, αυταπόδεικτη αλήθεια· αγγλικά, truism) (πρώτη αναφορά εδώ;), ας ρίξω και την εγγραφή στη γαλλική Wiki:


La lapalissade, ou truisme, également appelée *vérité de La Palice*, est une affirmation ridicule énonçant une évidence perceptible immédiatement.

La tautologie désigne également une proposition toujours vraie, mais sans que ce soit nécessairement perceptible immédiatement et sans la connotation péjorative attachée au terme lapalissade.

« Certains hommes sont grands, d’autres pas. »
Συνεχίζεται εδώ:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lapalissade


(Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι ο όρος σάς αρέσει λόγω του... λαπά.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Γιατί τα λεξικά δεν έχουν το *πανδύσκολος*; Τόσο δύσκολο είναι να το λημματογραφήσουν; :)



Μάλλον παραείναι λαϊκιά και προφορική.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2013)

Παρακαλώ ας υποδεχθούμε τις λέξεις *δίκαρτος *και *τρίκαρτος*. :)


*δίκαρτο *(τηλέφωνο / κινητό) = *dual SIM* (phone / mobile, cellphone)
*τρίκαρτο *(τηλέφωνο / κινητό) = *triple SIM* (phone / mobile, cellphone)
ΕΤΥΜ. δι- ή τρι- (πρόθημα) + καρτ[α] (ενν. κάρτα SIM) + -ος/-η/-ο (παραγωγικό τέρμα επιθέτων), με αναβιβασμό τόνου κατά τη σύνθεση (παρβλ. _δίμορφος_, _δίχρονος_, _δίκροκος_, _δίζυγος_, _τρικέφαλος _κλπ.)

Επίσης, για αντιδιαστολή, σχηματίστηκε και επίθ. *μονόκαρτος *(το οποίο βρίσκει χρήση και εκτός τηλεφωνίας, σε εκτυπώσεις).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2013)

Με αφορμή το νήμα μας για την _*προβοκάτσια *_ας δούμε και τους σχετικούς νεολογισμούς (αυτεπεξηγούμενους λόγω του παραγωγικού τέρματος -_λογία_):

_*προβοκατορολογία *_(το πλέον εδραιωμένο, με χιλιάδες ευρήματα)
_*προβοκατολογία *_(αυτό που θα έγραφα εγώ, αν και το Google αντιπροτείνει «προβοκατορολογία»)
_*προβοκατσιολογία *_(ελάχιστα χρησιμοποιούμενο)


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2013)

Μπράβο, Ζαζ. Και με την ευκαιρία να προσθέσουμε το καθιερωμένο:
*πρακτοριλίκι* (πολλές σημασίες — ίσως θα προστεθούν κάποτε εδώ)
και
*πρακτορολογία*

(Και η _πρωκτολογία_ είναι δόκιμη, κι ας μην τη βλέπω ούτε αυτή στα λεξικά...)


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2013)

Τον νεολογισμό *ευρωζωνικός* δεν θυμάμαι να τον είχα συναντήσει, τον συνάντησα σήμερα σε τίτλο άρθρου του iskra.gr (Ευρωζωνική Ελλάδα σημαίνει λιτότητα...) και προς στιγμή νόμιζα ότι λέει "Ευρυζωνική Ελλάδα" και ότι εννοεί τις εξαγγελίες για δωρεάν γουήφι. ;)

Το ίδιο παθαίνει και το γκουγκλ, άμα του δώσεις "ευρωζωνικός", σε ρωτάει αν εννοείς "ευρυζωνικός", ωστόσο ο όρος είναι αυτονόητος και χρήσιμος, θαρρώ, και βγάζει μερικές χιλιάδες γκουγκλιές, αν και κάποιες από αυτές είναι νόθες (λάθη του "ευρυζωνικ*"). Μια πρόχειρη ματιά έδειξε ότι, σε μια κάπως παλιά εμφάνιση, είχε χρησιμοποιηθεί από τον Αλογοσκούφη περί το 2007.


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2013)

Το Google μπορεί να προτείνει το _ευρυζωνικός_ όταν ζητάς _ευρωζωνικός_, αλλά κάποιος αυτόματος διορθωτής είναι πιθανό να κάνει το αντίθετο, να μετατρέπει το _ευρυ-_ σε _ευρω-_, αλλιώς δεν δικαιολογούνται τόσα στραβογραμμένα _ευρυζωνικός_. Εκτός αν φταίει που για _ευρώ_ ακούμε και _ευρώ_ δεν βλέπουμε, οπότε οι πεινασμένοι ευρωκαρβέλια ονειρεύονται.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2013)

*πανότουρτα *: κατασκευή (συνήθ. δώρου) με κύριο υλικό τις πάνες, σε σχήμα και κατά τρόπο που μοιάζει με τούρτα (τα ευρήματα περισσότερα στον πληθ. *πανότουρτες*, όπου και δεκάδες εικόνες για οπτικό βοήθημα εμπέδωσης της έννοιας)· αποδίδει το αγγλ. *diaper cake*


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2013)

Φτου! Και σκέφτηκα πανότουρτα- κατώτουρτα, ζαχαροπλαστικός όρος.
Περιμένω να δω πως θα πούνε την φανελοδέσμη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...
> Περιμένω να δω πως θα πούνε την φανελοδέσμη.
> View attachment 4210




Μπλουζκέτο < μπλούζα + μπουκέτο 

Πάντως, η _τούρτα _συνηθίζεται και για το περιεχόμενο της πάνας (μετά τη χρήση, εννοείται), και όταν είδα τη λέξη _πανότουρτα _και πριν δω τις εικόνες νόμιζα ότι απέδιδε το poop cake.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2013)

*μεταφραστήρι* (το) πρόγραμμα αυτόματης μετάφρασης. Συχνά: *αυτόματο μεταφραστήρι*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

*παρουσιολόγιο* (το): Σύστημα καταγραφής των παρουσιών των εργαζομένων στον χώρο εργασίας τους. Γκουγκλιές (πολλές)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

*δυναμολόγιο* (το): Κατάλογος του διαθέσιμου έμψυχου δυναμικού μιας μονάδας, η σύνθεση όταν πρόκειται για μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων. Γκουγκλιές (ωσαύτως πολλές)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 17, 2013)

*καθηκοντολόγιο* (το): καθήκοντα, αρμοδιότητες και υποχρεώσεις του προσωπικού. Γκουγκλιές


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2013)

*κρεμαστικό *(το)· αποδίδει το seat harness που χρησιμοποιείται σε αθλήματα όπως το kite surfing κ.τ.ό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 20, 2013)

*μπακαλιάρος (ο)* βαρύγδουπη κοινοτοπία

Δύο από τον Στέφανο Κασιμάτη:
Είναι από αυτά που, όπως έμαθα προσφάτως από την μόνη σοβαρή πολιτική εκπομπή του ραδιοφώνου, λέγονται στη γλώσσα των νεότερων «μπακαλιάροι». Πρόκειται, δηλαδή, για διατυπώσεις αποφθεγματικού ύφους, των οποίων ο γλοιώδης στόμφος προκαλεί κάτι ανάμεσα σε οίκτο και αηδία. 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_08/09/2013_517792

Υποθέτω ότι παίζει κάποιο ρόλο η γοητεία της μάταιης αναζήτησης ενός συνολικού συστήματος ιδεών για την τέλεια κοινωνία. Ισως, επίσης, να ευθύνεται η ψυχολογική τάση, που αποδίδεται θαυμάσια με τον μπακαλιάρο για «την έφοδο προς τον ουρανό». 
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_19/12/2013_543549

Και από το slang.gr:
*μπακαλιάρος, μπακαλιαρίζω*
Μπακαλιάροι αποκαλούνται οι κλισεδιάρικες, προκάτ, ξύλινες και βαρύγδουπες πλην κενές περιεχομένου μπούρδες και κοινοτοπίες που ορισμένοι [...] τραβάν από το οπλοστάσιό τους για να καλύψουν την λεξιπενία και ασχετοσύνη τους. 
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/mpakaliaros_mpakaliarizo_21942/


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2013)

*εκτσογλανισμός*

«Κάποιοι καλλιεργούν την αίσθηση του εκτσογλανισμού της ελληνικής κοινωνίας και συνθήκες οιονεί εμφυλίου στη χώρα». Δεν πρόκειται για πρωτολογισμό: βλέπω ότι ο όρος έχει ήδη αναφερθεί από άλλους, αλλά ο κ. Βενιζέλος, που τον χρησιμοποίησε εναντίον του Σύριζα, είναι ικανός να τον διαδώσει. _Oğlan _είναι το αγόρι στα τούρκικα και _iç oğlan_ ο νεαρός ακόλουθος. Δεν ξέρω πώς το σπιτόπαιδο ξέπεσε στο κακόσημο _τσογλάνι_. Ελπίζω πάντως να μην επικρατήσει ούτε ο _εκτσογλανισμός_ ούτε η κατά τι πιο διαδεδομένη _τσογλανοποίηση_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Παγκόσμιας εμβέλειας ο νεολογισμός _Putinization_ (π.χ. the Putinization of Russia / of Erdogan). Επικίνδυνα κακόηχο το ελληνικό *πουτινοποίηση*. Δεν έχει κυκλοφορήσει ακόμα η εκδοχή _εκπουτινισμός_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2013)

Για τον *εκτσογλανισμό*, πλούσιο σημείωμα από τον Σαραντάκο:
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2013/12/27/coglan/


Ειδικότερα σε σχέση με το ξέπεσμα της σημασίας από τον νεαρό υπηρέτη στο παλιόπαιδο:

Μια πιθανότητα είναι η δείνωση να είχε αρχίσει ήδη από τα τούρκικα, καθώς οι γενίτσαροι, που απορρίπτονταν στη διαλογή, θα φθονούσαν τους παλατιανούς (και θα τους θεωρούσαν λεπτεπίλεπτους, τρυφερά πόδια). Μια άλλη πιθανότητα, ίσως μεγαλύτερη, είναι η δείνωση να έγινε στα ελληνικά, επειδή τα ιτς ογλάνια υπηρετούσαν τον σουλτάνο (μάλιστα ήταν προσωπικοί του ακόλουθοι), και ο υπηρέτης, ακόμα κι όταν είναι υψηλόβαθμος αξιωματούχος, δεν είναι ποτέ πολύ αξιοπρεπής. Μάλιστα, ο Καραϊσκάκης, σε έναν διάλογό του που μάλλον είναι γνήσιος, είχε πει για τον Αλ. Μαυροκορδάτο «το τσογλάνι του Ρεΐζ εφέντη, ο τεσσαρομάτης». Κοντά σ’ αυτό, έχουμε και την επιρροή του «τσιμπούκ ογλάν» (που δεν έχει ετυμολογική σχέση με το ιτς ογλάν), του νεαρού που έφερνε και άναβε τα τσιμπούκια των πασάδων (και των καπεταναίων) και που ίσως συντέλεσε στη δείνωση της σημασίας του όρου «τσογλάνι».


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2013)

*επανεθνικοποίηση < renationalization*

Εσάς σας ενοχλούν οι όροι _renationalization of Europe_ και _επανεθνικοποίηση της Ευρώπης_; Με τη σημασία της επανόδου σε εθνικές πολιτικές.

Φταίει πρώτα το αγγλικό _nationalize_. Εμείς έχουμε και το _κρατικοποιώ_ για τις οικονομικές μονάδες που περιέρχονται στον έλεγχο του κράτους, αλλά, καλώς ή κακώς, με την _εθνικοποίηση_ αυτή την οικονομική σημασία σκεφτόμαστε αμέσως.
Έπειτα, δεν φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο όταν μιλάς για _επανεθνικοποίηση των πολιτικών_ (αρκεί να καταλάβεις ότι πρόκειται για τον πληθυντικό της _πολιτικής_), αλλά η φράση «επανεθνικοποίηση της Ευρώπης» μόνο σαν σύμβαση λειτουργεί — νόημα δεν βγάζει από μόνη της.
Ίσως θα μου πήγαινε καλύτερα το _επανεθνοποίηση_ της Ευρώπης σαν αντίθετο στην _ενοποίηση_ της Ευρώπης. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, ας μην κάνουμε την _επανεθνικοποίηση_ λέξη του 2014. Τα μικρά χωριά όμορφα καίγονται.


----------



## pidyo (Jan 1, 2014)

*οικοσελίδα*· κυπριακή απόδοση του home page (αρχική σελίδα στα καλαμαρίστικα).


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2014)

Η ΕΛΕΤΟ προτείνει και την *αφετηριακή (ιστο)σελίδα*. Υπάρχουν μερικοί, πιο προσγειωμένοι αυτοί, που τη λένε *εισαγωγική (ιστο)σελίδα*. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει προτείνει κανείς το *πρωτοσέλιδο*.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2014)

*ανεπάνδρωτος, -η, -ο* μη επανδρωμένος (αγγλ. unmanned)

Γκουγκλιές


----------



## Zazula (Jan 16, 2014)

nickel said:


> *ανεπάνδρωτος, -η, -ο* μη επανδρωμένος (αγγλ. unmanned)
> 
> Γκουγκλιές


Το είχες αναφέρει συ ο ίδιος ήδη εδώ και πεντέμισι χρόνια: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ερευνητική)-βολίδα&p=7258&viewfull=1#post7258


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

*διαρροέας (ο)* ο υπεύθυνος για τη διαρροή πληροφοριών, ο ψιθυριστής


ο διαρροέας, του διαρροέα, οι διαρροείς
https://www.google.gr/search?q="διαρροέας"+OR+"διαρροέα"+OR+"διαρροείς"


----------



## Zazula (Feb 26, 2014)

*μονοποικιλιακός*, *μονοποικιλιακή*, *μονοποικιλιακό = *προϊόν (ελαιόλαδο, κρασί, καφές κλπ) παραγόμενο από μία μόνο ποικιλία· αγγλ. single-varietal, single-origin


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 19, 2014)

*σμαρτόφωνο* = το smartphone (με δύο-τρία ευρήματα ήδη στη Λεξιλογία, καμιά δεκαριά στο Γκουγκλ, και αρκετά ακόμη για το ιταλικό smartofono!)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2014)

*καλοδιοικούμενος*, *καλοδιοικούμενη*, *καλοδιοικούμενο*
ένας χρήσιμος, αυτόδηλος νεολογισμός που δεν έχει μπει ακόμη στα λεξικά


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Τα λεξικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φιλοξενήσουν όλες τις λέξεις που σχηματίζονται με κάποια από τα πιο συνηθισμένα συνθετικά — και στην κορυφή είναι τα _καλο_- και _κακο_-. Είναι σαν να θέλεις να προλάβουνε να χωρέσουν τις φοβίες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2014)

Χώρια που θα έπρεπε να μπούμε σε συζήτηση και να ορίσουμε εδώ τις ειδικές διαφορές σε σχέση με σύνθετα με -το διοίκητος: καλοδιοίκητος. Π.χ., αναλύοντας τις διαφορές μεταξύ αυτοδιοικούμενος και αυτοδιοίκητος.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Τα λεξικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φιλοξενήσουν όλες τις λέξεις που σχηματίζονται με κάποια από τα πιο συνηθισμένα συνθετικά — και στην κορυφή είναι τα _καλο_- και _κακο_-. Είναι σαν να θέλεις να προλάβουνε να χωρέσουν τις φοβίες.


Τι παραπάνω έχουν τα καλοδούλευτος και καλοδουλεμένος; :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Τι παραπάνω έχουν τα καλοδούλευτος και καλοδουλεμένος; :)


Τεράστια ιστορία. Από τις πάμπολλες λέξεις που περιέχει κάθε τέτοια ομάδα, είναι φυσικό ο λεξικογράφος να επιλέγει τις πιο αναγνωρίσιμες. Οι σύγχρονοι λεξικογράφοι κοιτάνε και τα νούμερα που δίνουν οι μετρήσεις στα σώματα κειμένων. Προς το παρόν, κοιτάμε στα γκουγκλοβιβλία πόσα είναι τα _καλοδουλεμένα_ και πόσα τα _καλοδιοικούμενα_.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Τα λεξικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να φιλοξενήσουν όλες τις λέξεις που σχηματίζονται με κάποια από τα πιο συνηθισμένα συνθετικά — και στην κορυφή είναι τα _καλο_- και _κακο_-. ...



Μερικά ευχετήρια _καλο-_ υπάρχουν συγκεντρωμένα στο νήμα *Greek congratulatory phrase*. Αντιγράφω μόνο όσα δεν έχουν τα λεξικά (το ΛΚΝ τουλάχιστον που είναι πιο εύκολο να ελέγξω), ευνόητα γιατί ο καθένας μας φτιάχνει πανεύκολα όσα θέλει στην καθισιά του (_καλοκάθιστος,_ που επίσης δεν λημματογραφείται), αρκεί να είναι σωστή η σύνθεση, _καλοζυγιασμένη,_ και να μη διστάζει να την κάνει:

καλομαγείρευτα, καλόβραστες, καλοφούρνιστα, καλόσπαρτο, καλομάζωχτα, καλοβάδιστα, καλοκάμωτα, καλοτσέπωτα, καλοσκόρπιστα, καλοτάιστος, καλοσούβλιστος, καλοστεφάνωτη (καλοκρέμαστος), καλολερωμένα (καλολέρωτα) 
κ.ο.κ. ων ουκ έστιν αριθμός.

Καλοδιάβαστα (ούτε αυτό λημματογραφείται) και καλόχαρη η μέρα σας! :)


----------



## desje (Mar 20, 2014)

Καλησπέρα, :)
μελετώ κι εγώ ένα αγγλικό κείμενο στο οποίο πρέπει να βρω τους νεολογισμούς... μήπως υπάρχει κάποια έγκυρη σελίδα όπου μπορώ να πληκτρολογώ ας πούμε την λέξη και να είμαι σίγουρη πως είναι νεολογισμός; Σκέφτηκα και κάτι άλλο και θα ήθελα την άποψη σας... Έστω ότι βρίσκω μια λέξη και δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είναι ή όχι νεολογισμός. Να την πληκτρολογήσω στο Online Etymology Dictionary και σύμφωνα με την χρονολογία που εμφανίζει να την εισάγω η όχι στην λίστα με τους νεολογισμούς μου... Από ποια χρονολογία κι έπειτα μπορεί να ξεκινήσει να θεωρείται κάποια λέξη νεολογισμός; Πέρα φυσικά από πολύ σύγχρονες λέξεις, όπως pokemon λόγου χάρη. :) Ίσως ακουστεί αστεία η ιδέα μου, αλλά έψαξα και στο διαδίκτυο και δεν βρήκα κάποια σελίδα που να με βοηθάει ... όποτε σκέφτηκα αυτό!!
Καληνύχτα σε όλους :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι στην εργασία σού ζητά να βρεις τους νεολογισμούς, χωρίς να ορίζει τι θεωρεί νεολογισμό. Ο όρος _νεολογισμός_ είναι σχετικός: κάθε εποχή έχει τους δικούς της νεολογισμούς. Άρα υποθέτω ότι μιλάμε για σημερινούς νεολογισμούς. Ικανοποιητικό ορισμό δεν γνωρίζω. Η χρονολογία δεν λέει κάτι, εκτός αν το ορίζει η ερώτηση. Είναι νεολογισμός το Pokemon, που είναι εμπορική επωνυμία του 1995; Επίσης, δεν αποτελεί μέτρο το αν έχει περάσει ή όχι στα λεξικά: τα αγγλικά λεξικά, ιδιαίτερα όσα έχουν και διαδικτυακή παρουσία, περνάνε πια τις νέες λέξεις πολύ γρήγορα στο λημματολόγιό τους.

Ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου διαδικτυακά λεξικά είναι αυτό:
http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/

Περιλαμβάνει πολλούς νεολογισμούς. Θα βρεις π.χ. το _selfie_ και στο Origin λέει «early 21st century». Να λοιπόν ένας καλός χρονολογικός δείκτης.

Αν μια λέξη δεν είναι σ' αυτό το λεξικό:
http://www.merriam-webster.com/

και είναι στο παραπάνω της Οξφόρδης (ή δεν είναι ούτε εκεί), τότε μπορείς να πεις με αρκετή σιγουριά ότι είναι νεολογισμός. 

Μπορείς πάντα να ρωτήσεις και εδώ. :)


----------



## desje (Mar 21, 2014)

:) Ευχαριστώ ΠΟΛΥ για την βοήθεια... ΕΤΣΙ θα το κάνω λοιπόν. Να'σαι καλά!!!!!! Αχ, χαζομάρα μου το pokemon μάλλον, αν και μια περίοδο χρησημοποιούνταν πολύ ως όρος, ειδικά στο εξωτερικό είχε γίνει κάτι σαν σλόγκαν... γι' αυτό το είπα... αλλά τώρα που μου το εξήγησες δεν θα το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσω ως παράδειγμα. ;) Ναι, δεν αναφέρεται η εργασία σε χρονολογία, οπότε θα κάνω αυτό που μου πρότεινες... Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

Υ.Γ. Αυτό το forum με βοηθάει τελικά περισσότερο από οποιονδήποτε... Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!!


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2014)

Δεν έχω χρόνο για εκτεταμένη έρευνα, οπότε θα ρωτήσω πρώτα αν κάποιος ξέρει στα σίγουρα: Ποιοι είναι οι *γιαλόμπες*;

Έγραψε ο Θ. Χειμωνάς προχτές στο athensvoice:

Μέχρι εδώ, τίποτα το πρωτοφανές. Έλα όμως που λίγο μετά την αντιπαράθεσή του με τα οργισμένα ελληνικά νιάτα ο –υπουργός επαναλαμβάνουμε– κ. Γεωργιάδης έγραψε με στόμφο στο Twitter: «Κομμουνιστές, δεν σας φοβόμαστε». Εγώ βέβαια δεν είδα τίποτα Βελουχιώτες με φυσεκλίκια στο αμφιθέατρο. Κάτι *γιαλόμπες* μόνο…

_Γυαλούμπα_ δεν είναι. Μήπως είναι παραφθορά τού _γιαλόμες_; Το οποίο επίσης δεν γνώριζα αλλά μαθαίνω ότι είναι οι αναγνώστες του Γιάλομ, κάτι σαν nerds, υποθέτω βάσει συγκειμένου.


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

*χρονογραμμή*

η γραμμική παρουσίαση γεγονότων σε χρονολογική σειρά 

Αγγλικά παραδείγματα:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline

Στο Facebook:
Your Timeline, which we sometimes refer to as your profile, is your collection of the photos, stories and experiences that tell your story.


----------



## Earion (Apr 4, 2014)

*χρονογραμμή* στη Λεξιλογία


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2014)

Ίσως πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ότι ο όρος _*timeline*_ αποδίδεται ως *λωρίδα χρόνου* σε εφαρμογές της Microsoft και άλλες μεταφράσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 5, 2014)

*χαμηλοθέρμιδο* Τρόφιμο με χαμηλή θερμιδική αξία (με μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα προς το παρόν ευρήματα, το άκουσα από τηλεοπτικό σεφ).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2014)

Βλέπω ότι το _*discordianism *_αποδίδεται *ντισκορντιανισμός*. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο κάτι με ελληνική ρίζα, όπως λ.χ. _εριδοκρατισμός _ή _διχονοιασμός_;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2014)

Καλημέρα. *Διχονοιοκρατία*;

Προσθήκη:
_διχονοιοκράτης, διχονοιοκρατικός_


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2014)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η πρώτη μου αίσθηση ήταν (και παραμένει) υπέρ της κατάληξης _-(ι)σμός_, διότι δηλώνει σαφέστερα ότι πρόκειται για θρησκεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> *χρονογραμμή*
> 
> η γραμμική παρουσίαση γεγονότων σε χρονολογική σειρά
> 
> ...





nickel said:


> Ίσως πρέπει να επισημάνουμε ότι ο όρος _*timeline*_ αποδίδεται ως *λωρίδα χρόνου* σε εφαρμογές της Microsoft και άλλες μεταφράσεις.



Σχετική (για τον σχηματισμό του όρου) και η αναλογία με την πολύ πιο καθιερωμένη *χρονοσειρά* = *time series*.


----------



## nickel (Apr 16, 2014)

Είδα κάπου χτες τον πρωτολογισμό _ζητω-φωνατζήδες_ (μαζί με το άχρηστο ενωτικό). Νομίζω ότι ο νεολογισμός *ζητωκραυγαστές* έχει τριφτεί αρκετά ώστε να μπει και στα λεξικά. Υπάρχει πάντα, με μεταφορική σημασία, και το *χειροκροτητές*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2014)

*Καλτσοδέτα*: μειωτικός-υβριστικός (σεξιστικός) χαρακτηρισμός για γυναίκα πολιτικό, που θεωρείται μέλος του κομματικού σωλήνα ή προσωπική επιλογή του κομματικού αρχηγού. Πρωτακούστηκε από έναν βουλευτή του ΠΑΣΟΚ εναντίον μιας συναδέλφου του την εποχή των έντονων εσωτερικών κομματικών αναταραχών το φθινόπωρο 2011 (που οδήγησαν στην παραίτηση του Γ. Παπανδρέου από την πρωθυπουργία και τη δημιουργία της κυβέρνησης Παπαδήμου).

Φαινομενικά, τουλάχιστον, καμία άμεση σχέση με τον *συνδικαλισμό της καλτσοδέτας*, δηλαδή τον συνδικαλισμό όσων _μασκαρεύονται συνδικαλιστές, φορώντας την εσθήτα του εργατοπατέρα πάνω από το κουστούμι του εκκολαπτόμενου πολιτικάντη και του κομματικού φερέφωνου_ (από το κείμενο στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο σύνδεσμος) που αποκαλείται έτσι από έναν τέτοιο Άγγλο συνδικαλιστή ονόματι Garter.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 28, 2014)

*εκρανοπλάνο *http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Εκρανοπλάνο


----------



## nickel (May 8, 2014)

Τέρμα στο «ξύσε ξύσε» και στο «Ξυστό». Υποδεχτείτε το Σκρατς και το *σκρατσάρω*, στα πρότυπα του αμερικάνικου *scratchcard*.

Υπάρχει ήδη το *σκρατσάρω* για το εφετζίδικο ξύσιμο της βελόνας πάνω σε δίσκους βινυλίου.

To produce a distinctive sound on a turntable by moving a vinyl record back and forth while manipulating the crossfader
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/scratch?rdfrom=Scratch


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2014)

Ο Ζέρξις και το ζάιστον, spin off του ανωτέρω ποστ.


----------



## nickel (May 10, 2014)

*παρτάκιας*, ο (πληθ. *παρτάκηδες*) αυτός που κοιτάζει την πάρτη του, που ενδιαφέρεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο για το δικό του συμφέρον, ο φιλοτομαριστής

Δείτε και:
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/partakias_2932

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ο όρος χρησιμοποιείται και για όσους αγαπούν τα πάρτι;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2014)

Εκατοντάδες ευρήματα για τη λέξη *κωδικολόγιο*, η οποία αποδίδει μεταξύ άλλων και το _code list_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 27, 2014)

Όχι πολλά ευρήματα (αναζητάτε το πάντως σε όλους τους χρόνους), ωστόσο με συχνή προφορική χρήση, το ρήμα *πτυχιώνομαι* (πτυχιώθηκε, έχουν πτυχιωθεί, θα πτυχιωθώ ποτέ ο καψερός κλπ), ως εύχρηστο μονόλεκτο για το «παίρνω πτυχίο».


----------



## Costas (Jul 1, 2014)

Ο Δετζώρτζης δήλωνε "απτυχίωτος"!

Δε θυμάμαι πια πού βάζουμε τα αθησαύριστα των δύο πιο γνωστών λεξικών μας, ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ. Δεν έχουν το μιζάρω, ρήμα με 3 σημασίες: δίνω μίζα/ες, ποντάρω, και ανάβω τη μίζα οχήματος.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 1, 2014)

Costas said:


> Δε θυμάμαι πια πού βάζουμε τα αθησαύριστα των δύο πιο γνωστών λεξικών μας, ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ.


Τούτο 'δώ εννοείς; http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...στα-Neologisms-and-undictionaried-words-EL-EN


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2014)

Costas said:


> ...
> Δε θυμάμαι πια πού βάζουμε τα αθησαύριστα των δύο πιο γνωστών λεξικών μας, ΛΚΝ και ΛΝΕΓ. Δεν έχουν το μιζάρω, ρήμα με 3 σημασίες: δίνω μίζα/ες, ποντάρω, και ανάβω τη μίζα οχήματος.


Καλημέρα,

Νομίζω ότι εδώ τα βάζουμε γενικά, Κώστα, αλλά για το _μιζάρω _έχουμε κι άλλα νήματα, τα Ρήματα σε -άρω, όπου υπάρχει ήδη χωρίς ορισμούς όμως, και το Λέξεις με διπλό νόημα. Ειδικά για την πρώτη σημασία έχουμε ακόμη περισσότερα: λάδωμα, facilitation payment = γρηγορόσημο, influence peddling με πολλά συνώνυμα της μίζας, κ.ά. 
Και μετά λένε για τους Εσκιμώους και το χιόνι...


Edit: Ορίστε, βρήκε πιο κατάλληλο ο πιο αρμόδιος. Εκείνο το νήμα το 'χα ξεχάσει, Ζαζ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 2, 2014)

Μάλιστα, ευχαριστώ την ομήγυρη.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 3, 2014)

Όταν σε λίγο καιρό θα βγουν τα _super-/extra-/ultra-/hyper-smart phones_, ας έχουμε έτοιμη την ορολογία: «*τετραπέρατο κινητό*» (κλεμμένο από post φίλης στο FB)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 8, 2014)

*πεντάαινα, η* 

Μύτη για βέργα ψαροντούφεκου:


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2014)

*μπαλαδόφατσα* η, ποδοσφαιρόφιλος, λάτρης της «στρογγυλής θεάς».
Υποθέτω ότι το πρόσθετο -_δο_- είναι επιρροή από τον _μπαλαδόρο_.

Και, όπως μάθαμε από το δελτίο του Mega, η Αλέκα Παπαρήγα είναι μπαλαδόφατσα.
https://gr.news.yahoo.com/η-κόουτς-αλέκα-παπαρήγα-βλέπει-τελικό-γερμανίας-ολλανδίας-151311428.html


----------



## nickel (Jul 15, 2014)

Έβλεπα προχτές σε άρθρο της Πόπης Διαμαντάκου (για ιστορίες θερινής τρέλας και τον κροκόδειλο) να γράφεται δις η λέξη pet στα αγγλικά: 
Το θεωρούν κάτι σαν οικιακό pet
οι αγορές σκύλων pet

Δεν πιστεύω ότι το «pet» ή «πετ» χρειάζεται να μπει στα λεξικά (προς το παρόν). Κάνουμε ακόμα τη δουλειά μας με τα *ζώα συντροφιάς*. Δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο τα *κατοικίδια ζώα* ή τα *οικόσιτα ζώα*. Αυτό που είναι διαδεδομένο και χρησιμοποιείται δίπλα στο «*κατάστημα ζώων*» είναι το _pet shop_ / *πετ σοπ*. Αλλά ας περιμένει κι αυτό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 15, 2014)

Πάντως χρησιμοποιείται ήδη το πετ-σοπάς / πετσοπάς και οι πετ-σοπάδες / πετσοπάδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2014)

*μπιτσόμπαρο, το* (από το beach bar), -- επειδή το βρήκα σήμερα στα κόρπορα του *ΛΚΝ*...


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2014)

*μύριο* (το) (λαϊκ.) ένα εκατομμύριο:_ Η μάχη των διαφημιστικών για τα μύρια του ΟΠΑΠ | τα μύρια που έκαναν φτερά από τα ταμεία του ΠΑΣΟΚ | Ένα μύριο και ένα τζετ για Μπέκαμ!_

Το λήμμα στο slang.gr:

*μύριο*
Έτσι λέγεται συντετμημένα το εκατομμύριο, κυρίως όταν αναφερόμαστε σε χρηματικά ποσά.
Το χρησιμοποιούσε ο Ακάλυπτος στο σίριαλ «Και οι παντρεμένοι έχουν ψυχή», όπως π.χ. στη φράση «Κτηνίατρε-οδοντίατρε, ο φίλος σου χρειάζεται επειγόντως 9 μύρια», εννοώντας 9 εκατομμύρια δραχμές. Ωστόσο, το λήμμα βρίσκει την εφαρμογή του και στη σημερινή εποχή του ευρώ.
http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/murio_12657

Από το παπυρολεξικό:

Η χρήση τόσο τού *μυρίοι* «άπειροι, αναρίθμητοι» όσο και τού *μύριοι* «αυτοί που αριθμούνται σε 10.000» φαίνεται ότι είναι ελληνική δημιουργία, αφού δεν μαρτυρείται στην Ινδοευρωπαϊκή τύπος με αντίστοιχη σημασία. Αρχικός θεωρείται ο τ. που τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα _μυρίος_, ενώ ο τ. _μύριος_ αποτελεί δευτερογενή σχηματισμό με αναβιβασμό τού τόνου στην προπαραλήγουσα, προκειμένου να δηλώσει τον αριθμό 10.000.

Το αρχαίο _μύριοι_ δεν χρησιμοποιείται σήμερα για να δηλώσουμε το 10.000 — μόνο στο _εκατομμύριο_ σώζεται έτσι. Χρησιμοποιείται με τη γενική σημασία «πολυάριθμοι, αναρίθμητοι» σε εκφράσεις (π.χ. _πέρασε τα μύρια όσα_, _μα το πλατύ του μέτωπο το δέρνουν από μέσα χίλιοι-μύριοι στοχασμοί_) ή σαν πρώτο συνθετικό (π.χ. _μυριοστόλιστη_). Με το _μύριο_ αποκτά πάλι συγκεκριμένο μέγεθος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2014)

Ε, εντάξει· τα πέντε χρόνια δεν τα λες δα και μεγάλη καθυστέρηση... 


Zazula said:


> ...στην αργκό το _εκατομμύριο_ συγκόπτεται σε «μύριο»


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2014)

Δεν πιστεύω ότι η *καταστρόικα* θα περάσει ποτέ στα λεξικά, αλλά τώρα που πέρασε από τίτλος αντιμνημονιακής ταινίας σε ευφυολόγημα που χρησιμοποίησε ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας στην Ιταλία, καλό θα είναι να καταγραφεί. 

Addressing the Ambrosetti Forum in northern Italy, Tsipras said: "Rightfully, more and more people in Europe say that the troika must be repealed. The 'catastroika' must end". 
http://en.protothema.gr/alexis-tsipras-statements-from-italy/

(Για το _repeal_ δεν έχω σχόλιο.)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 7, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Για το repeal δεν έχω σχόλιο.)


Σε άφησε άναυδο;


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2014)

Είναι κοπιπάστα από παλιότερη ανακοίνωση που έλεγε «bailout conditions must be repealed».


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

Στο χτεσινό του άρθρο στην Καθημερινή, ανάμεσα σε εύστοχες παρατηρήσεις και προβλέψεις που ελπίζουμε να μην επαληθευτούν, ο Πάσχος Μανδραβέλης γράφει και το παρακάτω:

Όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι τα συντριπτικώς περισσότερα απ’ όσα υποσχέθηκε το περασμένο Σάββατο (13.9.2014) στη ΔΕΘ ο κ. Αλέξης Τσίπρας δεν θα υλοποιηθούν. Είτε γιατί η γη που θα παραλάβει είναι «καμένη» είτε διότι οι διεθνείς συγκυρίες δεν θα το επιτρέψουν ή επειδή οι «αιθεροβάμονες» δεν κατάλαβαν καλά σε τι βάθος χρόνου θα υλοποιηθούν οι παροχές. *Να σημειώσουμε ότι η λέξη «αιθεροβάμων» ήταν ένας ακόμη νεολογισμός που εισήγαγε στον δημόσιο διάλογο ο Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου λίγο καιρό μετά την ανάληψη της πρωθυπουργίας του.* Έτσι χαρακτήρισε όλους εκείνους «που επιμένουν να αμφισβητούν τη ρεαλιστική πολιτική του Κινήματος». Η υπογράμμιση είναι στο «ρεαλιστική»...​
Είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι ο ΑΠ υπεύθυνος για την _αναβίωση_ της λέξης, όχι πάντως για τη δημιουργία της, αφού υπάρχει από τον Μεσαίωνα. Αλλά και στον _Ρωμηό_:

Εξ εγχωρίων θαυμαστών κι αλλοδαπών καλάμων
γνωρίζομεν, Πρωθυπουργέ, πως είσ' αιθεροβάμων.


Και με την ευκαιρία:
Ψηφιοποίηση εφημερίδας "Ο Ρωμηός"
[...]
Οι εργασίες ψηφιοποίησης και ευρετηρίασης υπολογίζεται να ολοκληρωθούν στα τέλη του Σεπτεμβρίου 2008.
http://lists.uth.gr/pipermail/acadelib/2008-July/000141.html

Έχει κανείς ιδέα πού πήγε ο ψηφιοποιημένος Ρωμηός;


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2014)

*βιβλιοποικιλότητα*

Δεν είναι διαδεδομένος ο όρος στα ελληνικά αλλά υπάρχει στις δυτικές γλώσσες και τώρα τον είδα και στην πρόταση του Σύριζα για τον πολιτισμό («Νομοθετικές παρεμβάσεις στην εκδοτική αγορά: [...] διατήρηση βιβλιοποικιλότητας» — υποθέτω με κίνητρα και όχι με διατάγματα).


*Bibliodiversity* is the cultural diversity applied to the writing and publishing world. Probably born in Latin America, the concept spread broadly in the Spanish and French world during the 1990s. Now used frequently by independent publishers, authors and NGOs defending and promoting cultural diversity [...] 21st September was declared by independent publishers “the Bibliodiversity Day”. [...] Exactly who first coined the term _bibliodiversidad_ remains unclear. Yet it seems beyond doubt that the word was used in Spanish first of all.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bibliodiversity

Προφανώς, στο πρότυπο *biodiversity, βιοποικιλότητα*.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2014)

*εκπεσιμότητα *= η ιδιότητα (μιας δαπάνης κλπ) να εκπίπτει (από φορολογητέα ύλη κλπ)


----------



## nickel (Oct 7, 2014)

Νεολογισμός είναι πρώτα απ' όλα ο *εκπέσιμος*, αλλά έχει ακόμα λιγότερα ευρήματα.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="εκπ...57.829j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2014)

*ολμιστής* = χειριστής όλμου


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2014)

Δεν είναι περίεργο που δεν υπάρχει η *στοχοποίηση* στο ΛΚΝ. Υπάρχει στο ΛΝΕΓ:

*στοχοποίηση *(η) ΣΤΡΑΤ. η διαδικασία με την οποία κάποιος/κάτι ορίζεται ως στόχος μέσω συστήματος στοχεύσεως, π.χ. σε πολεμικό αεροπλάνο. [ΕΤΥΜ. Απόδ. του αγγλ. targetting.]
*στοχοποιώ* ρ.μετβ. ΣΤΡΑΤ. εγκλωβίζω στόχο με τη βοήθεια ηλεκτρονικών μέσων.

Ας μην αγνοείται ωστόσο η εξαιρετικά διαδεδομένη μεταφορική χρήση (π.χ. Στοχοποίηση εκπαιδευτικών σε φασιστικό φόρουμ. Στοχοποιούνται οι μειονότητες) στην οποία κάποιο άτομο ή κάποια ομάδα επιλέγεται ως στόχος επιθέσεων. Η σημασία αυτή δεν καλύπτεται ικανοποιητικά από τα _στοχεύω, στόχευση_.

Γι' αυτό είναι, νομίζω, άστοχη η γκρίνια του Τ.Θ. για τη λέξη _στοχοποίηση_:

Διάβασα πάντως την επιστολή με προσοχή και στάθηκα στο σημείο όπου αναφέρονται επί λέξει τα εξής: «Εκφράζουμε την απόλυτη αντίθεσή μας σε κάθε απόπειρα ποινικοποίησης της επιστημονικής άποψης και στοχοποίησης όσων την εκφέρουν...». Προσπερνώ την υβριδική λέξη «στοχοποίηση», που δυστυχώς δείχνει πόσο τα ΜΜΕ έχουν βλάψει και ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται με την πολιτισμική κληρονομιά, μέρος της οποίας και η γλώσσα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2014)

Για τη λέξη *το κάμπους* γράφει σήμερα ο Σαραντάκος. και με έκανε να σκεφτώ μια ωραία ερώτηση: Θα προσθέτατε λήμμα *κάμπους (το)* στο λεξικό; Ποια (δικά σας) κριτήρια θα είχε ικανοποιήσει πρώτα;


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2014)

Το βασικό κριτήριο: το λέει κανείς;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2014)

SBE said:


> Το βασικό κριτήριο: το λέει κανείς;



Δεν βοηθά η διατύπωσή σου. Αν το λένε, ακόμα και πολλοί, στην Ελλάδα, μπορεί να λένε το αγγλικό _campus_, όπως λένε... όπως λένε... προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ κάποιο αντίστοιχο αγγλικό που λέμε αλλά δεν θα έπρεπε να μπει στα λεξικά. Αρχίζουν οι απορίες για πολλά κομπιουτερικά εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2014)

Σου κάνει το _ιβέντ_; Βέβαια, αν το γκουγκλίσεις...


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2014)

nickel said:


> Για τη λέξη *το κάμπους* γράφει σήμερα ο Σαραντάκος. και με έκανε να σκεφτώ μια ωραία ερώτηση: Θα προσθέτατε λήμμα *κάμπους (το)* στο λεξικό; Ποια (δικά σας) κριτήρια θα είχε ικανοποιήσει πρώτα;



1. Ναι, αμέ. Αλλά πέρα, *στο *πέρα κάμπους, σ' άλλη γη, σ' άλλα μέρη ντίξιοναριζ.






Πέρα στο πέρα κάμπους (3χ)
που είναι οι ελιές
είν' τα ωραία μπίλντιγκς
τα λαμπς και τα λαϊμπράριζ
τα φιλντς, τα ντορμιτόριζ
που πάν' οι κοπελιές
Πάω και γω ο καημένος (3χ)
στα στάντιζ να χωθώ
να γράψω και τα έσεϊζ
να γράψω κάνα πέιπερ
καλά γκρέιντζ να πετύχω
σαν Αμερικανός


2. Να έχει κόρπους, που δεν. Και δεν το βλέπω, λόγω _κάμπου_ (κάmbου). 

Μονάχο να πομείνει
καν τίποτα δε λέει
μονάχο και να κλαίει
ωσάν την καλαμιά


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2014)

*τζιχαντισμός, τζιχαντιστής, τζιχαντιστικός*

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?15422&p=229704


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2014)

*μπραβούρα* η έξοχη μουσική ερμηνεία | δεξιοτεχνία | τόλμη | ψευτοπαλικαριά (νταηλίκι ή παράτολμη ενέργεια). 


Η ευρύτερη γκάμα του ήχου της θυμίζει τον Aρθούρο Ρουμπινστάιν. Απαράμιλλο παίξιμο γεμάτο μπραβούρα, με μια διαρκή αντίληψη της αρχιτεκτονικής δομής
άλλοτε με την εκφραστικότητα ενός Τσάπλιν και άλλοτε με την μπραβούρα ενός Ντε Νίρο
Μια τάση για καβγάδες και μπραβούρα.
Προχτές ξυλοκόπησαν φιλήσυχη οικογένεια μεταναστών μέσα στο σπίτι της στην Παιανία και για μπραβούρα κατέστρεψαν και τα ποδήλατα των παιδιών της οικογένειας.
Οι γνωστοί εργατοπατέρες απάντησαν (εκ του ασφαλούς) με απερίγραπτη μπραβούρα, λέγοντας ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να πειράξει κεκτημένα που κατακτήθηκαν με αγώνες.
δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι μπραβούρες της πολεμικής αρετής των Ελλήνων θα απέσειαν την ντροπή.
Οι κατασκοπευτικές μπραβούρες των ΗΠΑ στη Γερμανία δεν έχουν σοκάρει μόνο τους Γερμανούς,

Ευρήματα:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="μπραβούρα"+OR+"μπραβούρας"+OR+"μπραβούρες"


Αγγλική λέξη: http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/bravura
Την ακολουθούμε πια σε όλες τις σημασίες της — κι ακόμα πιο πέρα.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 10, 2014)

*τρανσφοβία* = transphobia, *τρανσφοβικός* = transphobic (ο νεολογισμός κυκλοφορεί εδώ και κάτι χρόνια)
Πιθανόν για το transphobia να μπορούσαμε να πούμε και _διεμφυλοφοβία_.


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2014)

*υψαυχενισμός (ο)* αλαζονεία, έπαρση, υπεροψία
[< υψαύχενος «υπεροπτικός, αλαζόνας, ακατάδεχτος»]

Καμιά πενηνταριά ευρήματα το πολύ.


Ας προτιμήσουμε τον συνετό υψαυχενισμό από τον γελοίο γιουσουφισμό. 
Ήταν η αναγκαία ιστορική απάντηση στον υψαυχενισμό της Βρετανίας και της αποικιοκρατικής νοοτροπίας της.
Την ίδια ώρα που η Αγκυρα και ανατάσσει τη διπλωματική της μηχανή και αναδιατάσσει με προφανή επιθετικό υψαυχενισμό τις φιλόδοξες... 
Ο υψαυχενισμός, η αλαζονεία και η θεωρία πολλών πολιτικών ότι αποτελούν «ανώτερα όντα»...
Το λευκό και η αποχή δεν αποτελούν λύση στο πρόβλημα της διαφθοράς, της διαπλοκής, του υψαυχενισμού και της αδιαφορίας. 
Η αφελής θεωρία για την ανάγκη περίπου εξευμενιστικής συμπεριφοράς, έναντι του στρατηγικού υψαυχενισμού της Άγκυρας, αποδεικνύεται...


----------



## Zazula (Nov 11, 2014)

*περπατόπιτα *(η) πίτα που φτιάχνεται όταν το παιδί αρχίζει να περπατά
http://www.mothersblog.gr/eimai-mam...i-i-nea-tasi-gia-tis-mamades-olis-tis-elladas


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2014)

*εκπτώχευση* (η) σημαντική μείωση της περιουσίας ή του βιοτικού επιπέδου (κοινωνικών ομάδων), φτωχοποίηση: _η εκπτώχευση της μεσαίας τάξης_. [< pauperization]


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

nickel said:


> *εκπτώχευση* (η) σημαντική μείωση της περιουσίας ή του βιοτικού επιπέδου (κοινωνικών ομάδων), φτωχοποίηση: _η εκπτώχευση της μεσαίας τάξης_. [< pauperization]


Σχετικό: lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-%CE%9D%CE%B5%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%BF%CE%B3%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BC%CE%BF%CE%AF-(Neologisms)&p=163883&viewfull=1#post163883


----------



## Zazula (Nov 19, 2014)

*κοπιμισμός *= η θρησκεία της ομώνυμης ιεραποστολικής εκκλησίας (Missionerande Kopimistsamfundet)
*κοπιμιστής*, κοπιμίστρια, κοπιμιστές & κοπιμίστριες: οι πιστοί της θρησκείας του κοπιμισμού

Υπάρχουν κάποιες δεκάδες ευρήματα, σε δημοσιεύματα. Το ότι το _κοπι_- δεν γράφτηκε στα ελληνικά με ύψιλον (πρβλ. κ. λεξικογραφημένο _κοπιράιτ_), δείχνει ότι και για τα _κοπιπάστα_, _κοπιπαστώνω_, _κοπιπάστωμα _πάμε επίσης με γιώτα.

http://kopimistsamfundet.se/english/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missionary_Church_of_Kopimism


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2014)

Τι έχουμε στις προσπάθειες παντρέματος της Μέρκελ με τον Μακιαβέλι;

Ξέρω τον _μερκιαβελισμό_:

*μερκιαβελισμός * < Merkiavellism 

Χτες ανακάλυψα και τον λιγότερο επιτυχημένο _μερκεβελισμό_ σε άρθρο στα Νέα, όπου πληροφορήθηκα και για αυτό το άρθρο των σχεδόν 15.000 λέξεων στο New Yorker.

The Quiet German
The astonishing rise of Angela Merkel, the most powerful woman in the world.
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/12/01/quiet-german


----------



## nickel (Dec 1, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι το *μπουγατσάν *(κρουασάν με γέμιση από κρέμα μπουγάτσας, πασπαλισμένο με άχνη και κανέλα) επάξια διεκδικεί θέση στο νήμα, όχι μόνο επειδή υπάρχουν ήδη τρεις τουλάχιστον αναφορές στο φόρουμ (π.χ. εδώ κι εδώ), αλλά επειδή φαίνεται ότι την ανακάλυψε κι ο Guardian και, μετά την αγγλική εφημερίδα, και το δελτίο ειδήσεων του Mega.
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/18063...poy-gennithike-apo-tin-krisi-kai-ti-genia-toy

Μόνο εγώ δεν το έχω ανακαλύψει. 

*Bougatsan*
http://www.mindfood.com/article/bougatsan-the-greek-croissant-hybrid/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2014)

Αυτή είναι η τέταρτη αναφορά που γίνεται στη Λεξιλογία για το μπουγατσάν. :devil:

Να είχαμε κανένα χειροπιαστό, τουλάχιστον....


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Δεν ξέρω πόσο παλιός είναι ο όρος *χιψτεροναζισμός*, αλλά με την "υπόθεση Μαραβέγια" έχει γνωρίσει μεγάλες δόξες στα (αρνητικά έως υβριστικά) σχόλια που κατέκλυσαν την ανάρτησή του στο προφίλ του στο Φέισμπουκ. Δεν ξέρω αν τη λέξη την επινόησε ο Παναγιώτης Χατζηστεφάνου, ο οποίος πάντως στο μεταξύ άλλων αντι-Atenistas άρθρο του ("Η βασική υπερασπιστική γραμμή εκείνων που συμμετέχουν ή οργανώνουν αυτές τις δράσεις είναι η στρεψόδικη και παραψυχολογική επίκληση στην θετική σκέψη – μια εξαιρετικά μοχθηρή διαστροφή της υποκειμενικότητας που θέλει, για παράδειγμα, να παρουσιάζει τις πολύχρωμα μπογιατισμένες σκάλες ως μια σημαντική παρέμβαση εναντίον της αθλιότητας του αστικού κέντρου, λες και το ζητούμενο των άνεργων, των άστεγων, των απελπισμένων είναι αν το σκαλοπάτι που πατάνε είναι χρώματος λαχανί.") λέει: 

Επειδή το φαινόμενο της μεσοαστικής συνέργειας με το τυραννικό καθεστώς είναι εξίσου επικίνδυνο με την πλύση εγκεφάλου της εργατικής τάξης από την ακροδεξιά προπαγάνδα, θα πρέπει να εφευρεθεί μια λέξη που να συνοψίζει, να στοχοποιεί και να στηλιτεύει την δεύτερη φάση της επέκτασης του φασισμού στην Ελλάδα – εκείνη τη φάση που επικεντρώνεται όχι τόσο στην διάδοση και την επιβολή της ιδεολογίας του εμφυλιακού μίσους, αλλά που δημιουργεί τους κατάλληλους παραπλανητικούς μηχανισμούς ώστε να εξουδετερώνεται η πιθανότητα συνειδησιακής αφύπνισης και οργανωμένης αντίστασης των μεσοαστών. Προτείνω τον όρο «χιψτεροναζισμό» ή «χιψτεροναζιστή», εκ του Αγγλικού «hipster», μια λέξη που χαρακτηρίζει εκείνον που αφιερώνει την ζωή του στην εκζήτηση και την καλλιέργεια του μοντέρνου, ενήμερου προφίλ του, ενώ αδιαφορεί για τα κοινά. Το δεύτερο συνθετικό του όρου, δυστυχώς, σας είναι γνωστό ως καθημερινή πραγματικότητα εδώ και καιρό.

Τι λέτε; αδικεί ή δεν αδικεί τη λέξη hipster?


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2014)

Πάντως εδώ και κάποιον καιρό ήθελα να προσθέσω στο παρόν νήμα τους νεολογισμούς *φεμιναζισμός *& *φεμιναζίστρια*.


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Με ορισμό;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2014)

H λέξη είναι λεξικογραφημένη στα αγγλικά: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/feminazi


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Πάτησα στο λινκ σου κι έπεσα σε μια ωραία τοποθέτηση της αγαπημένης μου νταρντάνας για το irregardless!


----------



## nickel (Dec 10, 2014)

Ας δείτε και το _nipster_ αν έχετε σχετικές ορολογικές ανησυχίες.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nipster

Προς το παρόν, το _hipster_ δεν έχει περάσει στο Χρηστικό, ούτε σαν _χίπστερ_ ούτε σαν _χίψτερ_.


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες από το λήμμα hipster (contemporary subculture) της Wikipedia

The first dictionary to list the word is the short glossary "For Characters Who Don't Dig Jive Talk", which was included with Harry Gibson's 1944 album, _Boogie Woogie In Blue_. The entry for "hipsters" defined them as "characters who like hot jazz".[16] It was not a complete glossary of jive, however, as it included only jive expressions that were found in the lyrics to his songs.

The same year, Cab Calloway published _The New Cab Calloway's Hepster's Dictionary of Jive_, which had no listing for Hipster, and because there was also a 1939 edition of Calloway's _Hepster's_ (an obvious play on "Webster's") _Dictionary_, it appears that "hepster" pre-dates "hipster".

Δεν γνώριζα τη συμβολή του Cab Calloway στη λεξικογραφία!

Εν τω μεταξύ, η Wikipedia έχει λήμματα hipster racism και hipster sexism.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 4, 2015)

*σλαμπάρισμα *= [coin] *slabbing *_(και στις δύο γλώσσες οι εν λόγω λέξεις είναι προφορικού επιπέδου ύφους και κυρίως ζαργκονικής χρήσης)
_
ορισμός τού _*slabbing*_: Independent third-party grading, certification and encapsulation [of coins] in sonically sealed, hard plastic holders (= _*slabs*_).

σχετικές λέξεις απ' την ίδια οικογένεια: *σλαμπάρω*, *σλαμπαρισμένο*


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες από το λήμμα hipster (contemporary subculture) της Wikipedia
> 
> The first dictionary to list the word is the short glossary "For Characters Who Don't Dig Jive Talk", which was included with Harry Gibson's 1944 album, _Boogie Woogie In Blue_. The entry for "hipsters" defined them as "characters who like hot jazz".[16] It was not a complete glossary of jive, however, as it included only jive expressions that were found in the lyrics to his songs.
> 
> ...



[h=1]Cab Calloway: The Hepster’s Dictionary of Jive[/h]


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2015)

...
ο *τρολετάριος*

το *τρολεταριάτο*, του τρολεταριάτου

Η Τρολεταριακή Διεθνής.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 5, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> ο *τρολετάριος*


Βλ. κ. http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12178-βαφτιστικό-(όνομα)&p=160108&viewfull=1#post160108 :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 13, 2015)

*μουσειοσκευή* = museum kit


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2015)

Στο Δελτίο Καιρού του Σκάι έλεγε ότι οι θερμοκρασίες "θα πηκάρουν" στους τάδε βαθμούς. Το "θα αγγίξουν" πού ξέραμε ως τώρα είναι επαρκέστατο. Αλλά τρέχω να βάλω τον ανεπιθύμητο σε μένα αυτόν νεολογισμό στο νήμα μου με τα ι-η.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2015)

Βλέπω το έχουν στο σλανγκρ (2η σημασία): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pikaro_4636
Αλλά αυτό πάει και στο νήμα μας με τα σε -_άρω_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 18, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Βλέπω το έχουν στο σλανγκρ (2η σημασία): http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/pikaro_4636


Το απλογράφουν όμως: πικάρω


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2015)

E ναι, αυτό είναι το λογικό — η διάκριση ι/η είναι ιδέα του Κώστα· και δεν ξέρουμε αν του μένουν συνδυασμοί για τα peek και pick λογουχάρη (θεωρώντας ότι έχει κρατήσει το γιώτα για το pique).


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2015)

Δείτε και χρήση σε τίτλο:

Surface Pro 3. Η Microsoft "πικάρει" τα MacBook Air σε τρία σποτ!
https://www.google.com/search?q="πικάρει"+macbook&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Surface Pro 3. Η Microsoft "πικάρει" τα MacBook Air σε τρία σποτ!
> https://www.google.com/search?q="πικάρει"+macbook&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


Βάλε όμως και την κορεάτικη κομματάρα που 'χουν στο πρώτο σποτ! :)


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2015)

Πάρα πολύ μου άρεσε αυτή η...επαναγρίωση:
A rewilding of the land permits, if we choose, a partial rewilding of our own lives.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2015)

*κοσοβοποίηση* = το να ανεξαρτητοποιείται μονομερώς μια περιοχή, το να αποσχίζεται και να επιζητά διεθνή αναγνώριση (πολλά ευρήματα)

Η λ. *αποκοσοβοποίηση *δεν είναι αντώνυμο της προαναφερθείσας σημασίας· αποδίδει το _de-kosovo(i)zation_ κι αναφέρεται στη σερβική πολιτική.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2015)

*γκρεμιστής* ο 1. αυτός που κατεδαφίζει παλαιά οικοδομήματα. 2. αυτός που ανατρέπει μια κατάσταση.

Όχι, δεν είναι νεολογισμός. Υπάρχει ήδη σε Δημητράκο και Πάπυρο. Απλώς ξεχάστηκε και δεν αναφέρεται στα νεότερα λεξικά.

Το έχουμε στο ομώνυμο ποίημα του Παλαμά:

Ακούστε. Εγώ είμαι ο γκρεμιστής, γιατί είμ' εγώ κι ο κτίστης,
ο διαλεχτός της άρνησης κι ο ακριβογιός της πίστης.
http://erethismata.blogspot.gr/2012/11/blog-post.html

Είχε πει κι ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας πρόπερσι:
δεν διστάζουμε να είμαστε και γκρεμιστές, αλλά και χτίστες

Να πώς έκλεινε και χτεσινό άρθρο του Μιχάλη Τσιντσίνη στα Νέα:

Δεν θα υπάρξει περίοδος μέλιτος. Φαίνεται όμως ότι ο Τσίπρας θα έχει περισσότερο από τον αναμενόμενο χρόνο για να δοκιμάσει να μετατρέψει την ανοχή σε μια κάποια συνεννόηση. Εντός, όπως κι εκτός, η βασική προσδοκία μοιάζει να είναι ίδια. Όλοι είδαν τον ριζοσπάστη. Περιμένουν τώρα να δουν και τον πραγματιστή. Ή, όπως το είχε πει κάποτε ο ίδιος: περιμένουν να δουν πώς χτίζει ο γκρεμιστής.
http://www.tanea.gr/opinions/all-opinions/article/5202516/momentum/


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2015)

εκποίκιλση
Το άκουσα δια στόματος του καθηγητή Θ. Μαλούτα σε μια διάλεξη για την Πολυκατοικία και Αντιπαροχή, και το βρήκα και σε κείμενο εργασίας του για το ΕΚΚΕ. Μου φαίνεται ότι αποδίδει έτσι το diversification, παρότι χρησιμοποιεί κάπου και τη "διαφοροποίηση".

πυκνοδόμηση
Στον ίδιον, στα ίδια.


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2015)

Αφού τα λεξικά έχουν τον *εμπνευστή* και τον *ενεργοποιητή*, ευκαιρία είναι να προσθέσουμε και τα επίθετα *εμπνευστικός* (για να μπορούμε να μεταφράζουμε και το _inspiring_) και *ενεργοποιητικός* (να έχουμε απόδοση για το _energizing_). Με τις αυστηρές προδιαγραφές δεν θα τα πει κανείς εύκολα νεολογισμούς, αλλά εδώ έχουμε πιο χαλαρά κριτήρια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά θα έβαζες αυτά τα δύο σε μαρκετίστικο κείμενο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2015)

Με κλειστά μάτια.


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2015)

Κι εγώ απαντώ ναι στον *εμπνευστικό*, μαζί με το αδερφάκι του τον *επιδραστικό*.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 30, 2015)

Και κάτι εκατοντάδες _εμπνευστικοί_, _εμπνευστικές_ και _εμπνευστικά _που κυκλοφορούν σε βιβλία, έντυπα κ.ά. κείμενα προέρχονται από τον γιορστρούλη. :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Και κάτι εκατοντάδες _εμπνευστικοί_, _εμπνευστικές_ και _εμπνευστικά _που κυκλοφορούν σε βιβλία, έντυπα κ.ά. κείμενα προέρχονται από τον γιορστρούλη. :)


Αυτό θα πει να είσαι «επιδραστική πένα».


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2015)

*δεινοτράπεζα *= bad bank

Πρόταση του Ανδρέα Κούτρα, στην _Ημερησία_ (12 Αυγ. 2011)

Τον Οκτώβριο του 2010 η Γερμανία δημιούργησε την FMS Wertmanagment ως «κακιά τράπεζα» ή δεινοτράπεζα για να απορροφήσει τα «χτυπημένα» και προβληματικά στοιχεία του ενεργητικού της.​ 
και στην Καθημερινή (15 Φεβ. 2015)

Όταν μία τράπεζα έχει 40% των δανείων της «κόκκινα», τότε εξ ορισμού δεν είναι καλή τράπεζα αλλά δεινοτράπεζα (ας μου επιτραπεί η γλωσσοπλαστία).​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι είναι οφσάιτ ο ορισμός. Δεινοτράπεζα θα παραπέμπει σε φοβερή και τρομερή τράπεζα, κατά τους δεινόσαυρους. Τι κακό έχει μια απλή «κακοτράπεζα»;


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2015)

Να μου επιτρέψεις να το στείλω στις Λεξιπλασίες ή τους Πρωτολογισμούς, μια και εδώ καταθέτουμε νεολογισμούς που έχουν αρχίσει να αποκτούν κοινό και διάδοση. Αυτές οι τράπεζες είναι περισσότερο _κακοτράπεζες_, αν κρίνουμε από το _δεινοπαθώ_ και τους _δεινόσαυρους_.


Καλά...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλά...


Εξαιρετικά. Τι, όχι; :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2015)

...
Bad bank, not a good formation, that "δεινοτράπεζα". Γιατί δεν ξέρουμε αν αναφέρεται σε δεινότητα ή σε δεινά. Δει δη χρημάτων.
Κι αν προκαλεί δέος, σε ποιους και γιατί;

Σαν να λέμε «φοβερή τράπεζα». Φοβερή fearsome ή φοβερή awesome;

A "bad bank"? Aren't they all?

A _toxic bank_. Μια _τοξική τράπεζα_.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 22, 2015)

*ομορφόσογο*: συχνή λέξη, λέγεται πολύ κι έχει και διαδικτυακά ευρήματα, αλλά δεν υπάρχει σε ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, ΧΛΝΓ ή Αντίστροφο (το οποίο λημματογραφεί άλλες 11 λέξεις σε -_σογο_).

*χειροδιανομή*, *δειγματοδιανομή*: όροι που χρησιμοποιούνται στην πιάτσα αλλά και στην επίσημη γλώσσα (πχ σε έγγραφα κττ), αλλά λείπουν από ΛΚΝ, ΛΝΕΓ, ΧΛΝΓ ή Αντίστροφο· μία _δειγματοδιανομή _εμφανίζεται στον ΕΘΕΓ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2015)

*ρευματοκλοπή* "κλοπή ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος": πολύ συχνή, πλέον, λέξη, με πάμπολλα ευρήματα και σε όλα τα επίπεδα ύφους

Ίσως μια ένδειξη του προς τα πού πηγαίνει μια χώρα θα έπρεπε να είναι το πλήθος των νεολογισμών με β' συνθετικό το «κλοπή»...


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2015)

Inachus said:


> Έχω ακούσει και το επίθετο ρόμικος/η/ο, που προσδιορίζει τη γλώσσα, την καταγωγή κ.ά.


Νομίζω πως είναι αναγκαίο να προσθέσουμε το επίθετο αυτό στους νεολογισμούς, καθότι είναι πλέον η κυρίαρχη επιλογή στα περισσότερα επίπεδα ύφους, για να δηλώσει τον σχετικό με τους Ρομά:


Ρόμικη Βιβλιοθήκη
Ρόμικο Πολιτιστικό Κέντρο
ρόμικος πληθυσμός
ρόμικη κοινωνία
ρόμικη καταγωγή
ρόμικη προέλευση
ρόμικη ταυτότητα
ρόμικη κουλτούρα
ρόμικη φωνή
ρόμικη ψυχή
ρόμικα (ΓΛΩΣΣ)
ρόμικη έκφραση (ΓΛΩΣΣ)
ρόμικη ομάδα
ρόμικη κιθάρα (ΜΟΥΣ)
ρόμικος τρόπος
ρόμικο καραβάνι
ρόμικα μάτια
ρόμικο τσιφτετέλι
ρόμικο τραγούδι
ρόμικος χώρος
ρόμικος ήχος
ρόμικο ηχόχρωμα (ΜΟΥΣ)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2015)

*γλεντάω κάποιον (μετβ.)*

Το ρήμα _γλεντάω _με αντικείμενο συνήθως προσωπική αντωνυμία (_τους γλεντήσαμε_, _θα σας γλεντήσουν_, _μας γλεντάνε_ κλπ) —και λιγότερο συχνά με αντικείμενο πρόσωπο ή άλλη οντότητα— θεωρείται από πολλούς νέα σημασία που γεννήθηκε στα γήπεδα και εκκολάφθηκε-ενισχύθηκε στο λεξιλόγιο του οπαδικού τύπου, και μέσω αυτού εδραιώθηκε και στο γενικό λεξιλόγιο: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/glentao_kapoion_14937/

Αξίζει ωστόσο να επισημανθεί ότι η συγκεκριμένη σημασία είναι λογική μετεξέλιξη μιας προϋπάρχουσας και κανονικά λεξικογραφημένης σημασίας (την οποία τα περισσότερα λεξικά χαρακτηρίζουν “παρωχημένη”), που απλώς επανεμφανίστηκε σε νέο περικείμενο λόγω των ερωτικών (και δη σεξιστικών) συμπαραδηλώσεών της:

ΛΝΕΓ (2012) — *γλεντώ *[...] (μετβ.) [...] *6.* αναπτύσσω ερωτικές σχέσεις με (κάποιον) χωρίς σοβαρό αίσθημα, αποκλειστικά για την πρόσκαιρη ευχαρίστηση:_ θα τη γλεντήσει για λίγους μήνες κι ύστερα θα την παρατήσει_.
ΧΛΝΓ — *γλεντώ *[...] *2.* (μτφ.) [...] ǁ (_παρωχ., συνήθ. για άντρα_): _Tη γλέντησε καλά καλά και στο τέλος την παράτησε (: την είχε μόνο για ερωμένη)_.
ΛΚΝ — *γλεντώ *[...] *2.* [...] ǁ (προφ., παρωχ. για γυναίκα): _Tη γλέντησε και μετά την παράτησε_.
Επομένως τα λεξικά χρειάζεται να ενημερώσουν το λημματολόγιό τους.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 19, 2015)

Έχω την αίσθηση ότι την "παρωχημένη" έκφραση την έχω συναντήσει σε κάποιο βυζαντινό ή μεταβυζαντινό έμμετρο μυθιστόρημα.


----------



## Costas (Mar 20, 2015)

δεθελοντής
slang.gr:
Λέξη που εμφανίστηκε μαζί με τους αγώνες του 2004, ενάντια στη διαφημιστική εκστρατεία και το κίνημα του εθελοντισμού. Κάποια ρεμάλια/αναρχικά στοιχεία αποφάσισαν πως δεν ήθελαν να προσφέρουν αφιλοκερδώς, ώστε οι καημένοι οι επιχειρηματίες να ελαχιστοποιήσουν τις δαπάνες και να αυξήσουν το κεφάλαιό τους. Αντιθέτως έκραζαν όχι μόνο το κίνημα του εθελοντισμού, αλλά και τον ίδιο τον ιερό (αν και ντοπαρισμένο) θεσμό των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων... Τι να πει κανείς...

Το κίνημα αυτό των δεθελοντών ονομάστηκε βέβαια δεθελοντισμός, και εκδόθηκε και το σχετικό του μανιφέστο.

=============
Και φέτος στο κυνήγι θησαυρού του Δήμου Ηρακλείου υπήρχε ομάδα Δεθελοντές.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2015)

Costas said:


> δεθελοντής...
> 
> Το κίνημα αυτό των δεθελοντών ονομάστηκε βέβαια δεθελοντισμός, και εκδόθηκε και το σχετικό του μανιφέστο.


ΤΟ ΜΑΝΙΦΕΣΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΣΜΟΥ (11-1-2004)



Spoiler




1. Το παγκόσμιο κίνημα του δεθελοντισμού εμπνέεται από τις πανανθρώπινες αξίες των θερινών διακοπών και της αμειβόμενης εργασίας. Τζάμπα αυγουστιάτικα δεν δουλεύει.

2. Ο δεθελοντής δεν ρωτήθηκε αν θέλει να έρθουν οι Ολυμπιακοί Αγώνες στην Αθήνα. Ήδη οι Ολυμπιακοί που είναι στον Περαία τού φαίνονται πάρα πολλοί.

3. Ο δεθελοντής έχει παρατηρήσει ότι καμιά χώρα των 10 εκατομμυρίων δεν έχει διεκδικήσει ποτέ μια τόσο μεγάλη διοργάνωση. Αβίαστα έρχεται στο μυαλό του ότι οι Ολλανδοί, οι Βέλγοι και οι Σκανδιναβοί είναι μαλάκες κι εμείς οι έξυπνοι. Η Ολυμπιάδα για τον εθελοντή δεν είναι η νέα μεγάλη ιδέα, είναι η μεγάλη ιδέα που έχουμε για τον εαυτό μας. 

4. Ο δεθελοντής γνωρίζει ότι σε κάθε αθλητή αντιστοιχούν 2,5 εθελοντές και προειδοποιεί πως μερικοί εθελοντές μπορεί να βρεθούν κομμένοι στη μέση. 

5. Ο δεθελοντής γνωρίζει πως για κάθε εθελοντή που κρατάει τα καλάθια με τις φόρμες των αθλητών στίβου, αντιστοιχούν 10 εθελοντές παρκαδόροι στις εγκαταστάσεις του μοντέρνου τριάθλου. Επίσης δεν συγχέει τους εθελοντές με τους κριτές οι οποίοι επίσης τριγυρνάνε στους αθλητικούς χώρους αλλά κάνουν πιο κυριλέ δουλείες. 

6. Ο δεθελοντής συμμετέχει στην ολυμπιακή προετοιμασία κάθε μέρα, οδηγώντας ανάποδα σε μονόδρομους, υπερπηδώντας χαντάκια, αποφεύγοντας φορτηγά και μπουλντόζες χωρίς αναβολικά και χωρίς να ανταμείβεται με το βαθμό του υπολοχαγού. 

7. Ο δεθελοντής δεν βλέπει το λόγο γιατί πρέπει να δαπανήσουμε 4 προϋπολογισμούς της μέσης εκπαίδευσης για την ασφάλεια 20 ημερών αγώνων, πόσο μάλλον που για να αποσβεστεί το ποσό πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται και να δέρνονται συστηματικά οι πολίτες αυτής της χώρας για τα επόμενα 94 χρόνια. 

8. Ο δεθελοντής έχει παρατηρήσει πως έχουν εξαφανιστεί τα αδέσποτα από την Αθήνα. Στην πιο αισιόδοξη περίπτωση, έχουν πάει εθελοντές. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα δέντρα για τα οποία έχουν παραγγελθεί εθελοντές από τα φυτώρια της Ισπανίας. 

9. Ο δεθελοντής γνωρίζει πως η αφιλοκερδής ενίσχυση μιας κερδοσκοπικής επιχείρησης δικαιολογείται μόνο αν είναι δουλειά του μπατζανάκη του και πρόκειται να ανταμειφτεί με πλουσιοπάροχο γεύμα, μπουζουκοκατάνυξη και αιώνια υποχρέωση. 

10. Ο δεθελοντής γνωρίζει πως αυτό που του ζητάνε να κάνει τζάμπα, κάποιος άλλος το πληρώνεται ως οφσόρ εταιρεία συμβούλων επειδή είχε την ιδέα και το πρότεινε. 

11. Ο δεθελοντής δεν δελεάζεται με συλλεκτικές καρφίτσες, τιμητικά διπλώματα, ούτε με παντοφλομπλουζάκια με τον Φοίβο και την Αθηνά. Άμα είναι να του νομιμοποιήσουν το αυθαίρετο ή να του βάλουν το παιδί στο δημόσιο το συζητάει, αλλά και πάλι γνωρίζει ότι για αυτά τα θέματα υπάρχουν οι εκλογές. 

12. Ο δεθελοντής δεν ανησυχεί για την επιτυχή έκβαση των αγώνων. Την εγγυάται η παρουσία στις τάξεις των εθελοντών του συνόλου των γνωστών προσωπικοτήτων του γκλαμ, τραγουδιστών, ηθοποιών, μοντέλων, μόδιστρων και λοιπών αστεριών της κοινωνικής, πολιτικής και καλλιτεχνικής ζωής. 

13. Ο δεθελοντής ήδη έχει βγάλει εισιτήρια για τους ολυμπιακούς αγώνες. Στο ΚΤΕΛ για Καρπενήσι, κάθισμα παράθυρο, στο 'να χέρι το discman και στο άλλο το Jack Daniels...


Δεθέλοντας και μη.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 21, 2015)

Δεν μπορεί, Costas, να μου λες ότι δεν έχεις ακούσει αυτό: www.tzimakospanousis.gr/diskogr/babylwna/de8elontis.php :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Στη μεσημεριανή αθλητική τηλεοπτική εκπομπή τού _Σκάι _ο παρουσιαστής εξηγεί ότι το ΝΒΑ γίνεται, μετά από χρόνια, πάλι παιχνίδι των κοντών — μαζί με τους «ημίψηλους» όπως λέει. Εδώ οι «*ημίψηλοι*» αποδίδουν το αγγλ. _*semi-tall*_ κι είναι λέξη που έχει ευρήματα για τη συγκεκριμένη σημασία.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2015)

Νέα σημασία για τη λ. *διαθέσιμος*: αυτός που βρίσκεται σε καθεστώς διαθεσιμότητας (με τη σημασία της προσωρινής παύσης υπαλλήλου ή αξιωματούχου)· πολλά τα ευρήματα για: _διαθέσιμοι υπάλληλοι_,_ διαθέσιμων υπαλλήλων_, _διαθέσιμους υπαλλήλους_ (γκουγκλάρετε για επιβεβαίωση).


Προσθήκη nickel:
Ή πατήστε εδώ:
https://www.google.com/search?q="δι...OR+"διαθέσιμους+υπαλλήλους"&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2015)

Στους νεολογισμούς θα μπορούσαμε να συμπεριλάβουμε περιπτώσεις όπως τη μεταβατική χρήση των ρημάτων _διαρρέω_ και _επικοινωνώ_, που στη συνέχεια γίνονται και παθητικά, με αποτέλεσμα να «διαρρέονται μυστικά» και να «επικοινωνούνται μηνύματα».

Έτσι το ανέκαθεν μεταβατικό ρήμα *υπερβαίνω* έχει διαδεδομένη χρήση στην παθητική φωνή: υπερβαίνεται - υπερβαίνονται - υπερβάθηκε - υπερβάθηκαν - να υπερβαθεί - θα υπερβαθούν 

Το γνωρίζουν καλά οι μεταφραστές ιατρικών κειμένων: «Συνιστάται να μην υπερβαίνεται η ημερήσια δόση των 12,5g».

Παραδείγματα από το διαδίκτυο (όπου υπάρχουν κάπου 1.000 γνήσια ευρήματα):


Συμβολίζει το γεμάτο πάθη και επιθυμίες εγώ του ανθρώπου, που πρέπει να υποταγεί, να ελεγχθεί και να υπερβαθεί ... 
Όμως, το βέτο μπορεί να υπερβαθεί από το Νομοθετικό Σώμα αν υπάρχει πλειοψηφία δύο τρίτων υπέρ της υπέρβασης σε κάθε Σώμα. 
Το αδιέξοδο μπορεί να υπερβαθεί είτε με την ανάσχεση κάθε επιθυμίας, είτε μέσω της τέχνης, ιδίως της μουσικής, η οποία, για τον Σοπενχάουερ, ... 
χωρίς κομματικές ταμπέλες, οι οποίες άλλωστε έχουν υπερβαθεί εκ της πραγματικότητας, αλλά με συνισταμένη το κοινό συμφέρον του τόπου. 
Η πολιτική γεννιέται από την τραγωδία, σαν απάντηση στην τραγωδία, σαν προσπάθεια να υπερβαθεί η τραγωδία.
Ο Πρύτανης και η Σύγκλητος και πάλι θα κάνουν το καθήκον τους προκειμένου να υπερβαθεί το αδιέξοδο και το Πανεπιστήμιο να ανταποκριθεί ... 
-
Τα πολύπλευρα φαινόμενα παρακμής και οι δυσλειτουργίες στη δημόσια διοίκηση δεν πρόκειται να υπερβαθούν δίχως αλλαγή κουλτούρας. 
... ζούμε με την ελπίδα ότι με τη χάρη του Θεού το κακό και το ψέμα θα υπερβαθούν και ότι ο Θεός είναι ισχυρότερος από τον διάβολο και ότι το ... 
Για παράδειγμα η Γερμανία προκρίνει την ανώτατη δυνατή αυτοματοποίηση μόλις υπερβαθούν κάποια όρια 
- 
Άλλωστε, ο πόνος που απορρέει από την επαφή με κάθε αγκάθι υπερβαίνεται από το συναίσθημα της τελικής ανακούφισης. 
Μιλάμε για τριχόπτωση όταν αρχίζει και υπερβαίνεται αρκετά το συγκεκριμένο όριο.
Στο Άγιον Όρος ζεις τον χώρο και τον χρόνο άμεσα, ενώ, ταυτόχρονα, λες και εκεί υπερβαίνεται και ο χώρος και ο χρόνος.
-
Όλα αυτά όμως υπερβαίνονται από την αναγκαιότητα της υπηρεσιακής νομιμότητας που πρέπει να διέπει τη λειτουργία του ΠΥΣΔΕ. 
ιδέες ενσαρκώνονται στην πράξη και μετά εγκαταλείπονται, σε μια διαλεκτική διαδικασία κατά την οποία υπερβαίνονται από τις αντίθετές τους. 
Όταν υπερβαίνονται αυτά τα όρια, η βιντεοκλήση θα διακόπτεται και θα μετατρέπεται σε ηχητική κλήση.
-
απομονώνοντας κάθε φορά με ένα διακόπτη το μανόμετρο του οποίου η πίεση υπερβαινόταν.
την ελπίδα ότι όλες οι δυσκολίες θα υπερβαίνονταν σύντομα
Οι προηγούμενες κρίσεις υπερβαίνονταν με μονομορφικές και μονοδιάστατες προσεγγίσεις


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το γνωρίζουν καλά οι μεταφραστές ιατρικών κειμένων: «Συνιστάται να μην υπερβαίνεται η ημερήσια δόση των 12,5g».


Τι φάρμακο παίρνεις, Μερέντα; :-D


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Τι φάρμακο παίρνεις, Μερέντα; :-D



Η μερέντα είναι το φάρμακο του Ζάζουλα. Εγώ έκλεψα το παράδειγμα από εδώ:
http://www.rxdnews.gr/exoplismos/si.../prostatefste-tis-arthrosis-sas-elasti-joint/


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 24, 2015)

Α, συμπλήρωμα διατροφής - έτσι εξηγείται. Νομίζω ότι η Μερέντα θα είναι πιο αποτελεσματική από αυτό


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Τι φάρμακο παίρνεις, Μερέντα; :-D


12,5 g μερέντα; What is this — merenda for ants?


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2015)

*βαουτσεράς *(πληθ. _*βαουτσεράδες*_) & *βαουτσερού *(πληθ. _*βαουτσερούδες*_) άτομο ωφελουμένο με Επιταγή Κατάρτισης για τη λήψη υπηρεσιών επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης και πιστοποίησης, του Υπουργείου Εργασίας και Κοινωνικής Ασφάλισης· το Σύστημα Επιταγών Κατάρτισης (Training Voucher) ορίζεται στο «Ενιαίο Σύστημα Διαχείρισης, Αξιολόγησης, Παρακολούθησης και Ελέγχου των Ενεργειών Επαγγελματικής Κατάρτισης» (ΦΕΚ 915/Β/20.5.2011) και αφορά στη λειτουργία ενός συστήματος παροχής και διαχείρισης υπηρεσιών εκπαίδευσης και επαγγελματικής κατάρτισης που προσφέρει τη δυνατότητα στους άμεσα ωφελούμενους να λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες κατάρτισης από πιστοποιημένους Παρόχους, επιλέγοντας οι ίδιοι την υπηρεσία και τον Πάροχο (https://www.voucher.gov.gr/)· συχνά γράφεται και στη μορφή _*voucherάς*_ κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 6, 2015)

Να υποθέσω ότι τις επιταγές τις λενε στην πιάτσα βάουτσερ κι από εκεί βγήκε;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 6, 2015)

Ναι..


----------



## Themis (Apr 7, 2015)

Ο όρος ‘*κοινωνικός αυτοματισμός*’ μπήκε στη συζήτηση κατά την περίοδο της διακυβέρνησης Σημίτη. Κατά άλλους από το Δημήτρη Ρέππα και κατά άλλους από το Θόδωρο Τσουκάτο. Η στρατηγική είναι απλή: _‘’όταν μια κατηγορία εργαζομένων αντιδρά σε μια ρύθμιση ή διεκδικεί κάποια αίτημα, προσπαθούμε να στρέψουμε την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία εναντίον της ή τουλάχιστον μια άλλη κατηγορία που θεωρεί ότι έτσι αδικείται αυτή’’._ http://www.pandiera.gr/καθαρίστριες-για-άλλες-καθαρίστριες/
Συμπληρωματικά προς παλαιότερα ποστ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ιτευτικής-εποχής&p=75556&viewfull=1#post75556
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-Νεολογισμοί-(Neologisms)&p=75600&viewfull=1#post75600
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?80-Νεολογισμοί-(Neologisms)&p=75558&viewfull=1#post75558


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2015)

*διανεμισμός *= η ελλην. απόδοση του αγγλ. όρου *distributism*


----------



## Zazula (May 18, 2015)

*προσφοροδότης *= η ελλην. απόδοση του αγγλ. όρου *bidder
*
O όρος λημματογραφείται στο ΧΛΝΓ κι έχει υιοθετηθεί από ΕΛΕΤΟ και ΕΕ. Επίσης:


bid, tender (v.) → προσφοροδοτὠ, υποβάλλω προσφορά
bidding, tendering → προσφοροδότηση, προσφοροδοσία, υποβολή προσφορών


----------



## Costas (May 28, 2015)

Στην ομιλία του στη Βουλή για τη "γενοκτονία των Ασσυρίων" από τους Τούρκους, ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Ασσυρίων είπε "πώς γενοκτονήθηκε αυτός ο λαός". Άρα, ρήμα *γενοκτονώ*.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2015)

Μάλιστα! *Γενοκτονήθηκαν*.

Και δεν υστερούν τα αγγλικά στον νεολογισμό: *were genocided*!


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχω ξαναπεί, αλλά χάρηκα πολύ που βρήκα ότι μπήκε επιτέλους στα λεξικά το πολύ χρήσιμο επίθετο *τοτινός*.

Το βρήκα και στο ΛΝΕΓ 2012 και στο Χρηστικό:

*τοτινός -ή -ό* αυτός που αναφέρεται σε παλαιότερη εποχή / περίοδο: _οι τοτινοί δάσκαλοι ήταν πολύ αυστηροί_. [ΛΝΕΓ 2012]

*τοτινός, ή, ό* επίθ. (προφ.); που ανήκει ή αναφέρεται σε προηγούμενη εποχή, στο παρελθόν: _τοτινή κοινωνία/κυβέρνηση. τοτινά χρόνια. Οι τοτινές (= οι τότε) και οι σημερινές συνθήκες._ ΑΝΤ. τωρινός [Χρηστικό]


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2015)

...
Ήρθε ο καιρός που ο ουρανός
σαν Τροβατόρε αλλοτινός
θλιμμένος φόρεσε ξανά
τη σκοτεινή του μπέρτα


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2015)

*τοπόσημο & πολεόσημο — και λοιπά εις -όσημο*

Το *τοπόσημο *είναι ένας νεολογισμός που λημματογραφείται μόνο στο ΧΛΝΓ και αποδίδει το αγγλ. _landmark_. Είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένο, πιθανότατα κι επειδή βοηθά εύκολα τον αγγλομαθή να συνειδητοποιήσει το σε ποια λέξη της αγγλικής αντιστοιχεί.

Το *πολεόσημο *είναι ένας πολύ λιγότερο διαδεδομένος νεολογισμός, που απ' ό,τι έψαξα δεν λεξικογραφείται ακόμη πουθενά, και χαρακτηρίζεται από το (μάλλον μειονέκτημα) ότι δεν έχει μία (και ξεκάθαρη) μοναδική σημασία:

Κάποιοι το χρησιμοποιούν για να αποδώσουν το _landmark _σε επίπεδο πόλης.
Κάποιοι άλλοι το χρησιμοποιούν για να αποδώσουν το έμβλημα ή θυρεό μιας πόλης.
Εάν κάποιος επηρεαστεί από το τοπόσημο=landmark, ίσως να μπει στον πειρασμό να θεωρήσει ότι πολεόσημο=town mark — το οποίο _town mark_, όμως, είναι (ταχυδρομική) σφραγίδα πόλης· το κατά πόσο ενδέχεται ή δύναται να επικρατήσει ποτέ και η σημασία αυτή για τη λέξη _πολεόσημο _(ενδεχομένως και ως σημασιακή επέκταση από την προαναφερθείσα σημασία) είναι κάτι που μένει να αποδειχθεί (πάντως ο όρος _town mark_ δεν υπάρχει ούτε στη Φιλοτελική Ορολογία της ΕΛΕΤΟ, ούτε στο δικό μας φιλοτελικό γλωσσάριο).
Τα άλλα εις -_σημο _για τα οποία έχουμε μιλήσει κατά το παρελθόν στη Λεξιλογία είναι:


*αγωγόσημο*
*βιβλιόσημο*
*γρηγορόσημο*
*οικόσημα*
*παραγραφόσημο* (και *αντίσημο*, *αριθμόσημο*, *εδαφιόσημο*, *κλησιόσημο*, *μονόσημο*, *πολύσημο*, *ποσοστόσημο*, *πρόσημο*)
*τσιγαρόσημο / καπνόσημο* (και *σπατόσημο*)
Τα 36 ουσιαστικά σε -_σημο_ (από παράγωγα σε -_σημα_ καταγράφεται μόνο το _επίσημα_) του Αντίστροφου είναι:αγγελιόσημο, αγωγόσημο, αδειοδωρόσημο, αντιγραφόσημο, αριθμόσημο, αστυνομικόσημο, αυτοκινητόσημο, βιβλιόσημο, γραμματόσημο, διάσημο, δικηγορόσημο, δίσημο, δωρόσημο, εθνόσημο, ένσημο, εύσημο, ιατρόσημο, κληρικόσημο, λευκάσημο, μηχανόσημο, μυριόσημο, νεκρόσημο, νυκτόσημο, οδόσημο, οικόσημο, ορόσημο, παράσημο, πρόσημο, σκοπόσημο, τοκόσημο, υδατόσημο, φθογγόσημο, φοροένσημο, φορόσημο, χαρτόσημο, χωροφυλακόσημο​
Τέλος στο Teleterm υπάρχει ο νεολογισμός *ψηφιόσημο*, ο οποίος αποδίδει το αγγλ. _figure _(με τη σημασία νούμερο, αριθμός), ενώ σημειώνουμε ότι από το Αντίστροφο λείπει (μεταξύ εκείνων των νεολογικών για τα οποία όμως έγινε ήδη μνεία στο παρόν) το _μεγαρόσημο_ (περιέργως).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2015)

*μικροδιδασκαλία *= microteaching

Ο όρος (και η μέθοδος) χρησιμοποιείται στην Ελλάδα σαράντα χρόνια τώρα, αλλά η λέξη λημματογραφείται μόνο στο ΧΛΝΓ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 12, 2015)

*ανανάπτυκτος -η -ο* ο μη αναπτυγμένος (undeveloped)

https://www.google.gr/search?q="ανα...-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=XJB6VY_1PMTaU8jHgagJ


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2015)

*σταλεγάκιας* ο, άτομο που υπενθυμίζει σε άλλους που απέτυχαν στους υπολογισμούς τους πόσο εύστοχες ήταν οι δικές του προβλέψεις [από την έκφραση «σ’ τα ’λεγα (εγώ)»]

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/1430-stalegakias
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/07/08/stalega/
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αν-από-φράσεις&p=228293&viewfull=1#post228293


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2015)

*nail bar*

a type of beauty salon specializing in manicure and the decoration of, esp women's, fingernails [Collins]
a place where you can have your finger nails shaped, painted, or made to look longer [Macmillan]
nail salon or nails bar - Wikipedia

Ελληνικά:
*μανικιουράδικο* 
Κάτι άλλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 19, 2015)

Τι εννοείς «κάτι άλλο»;

Καταρχήν, ο πρώτος αγγλικός ορισμός περιορίζεται στο μανικιούρ, ο δεύτερος όμως όχι. Άρα ένα κλασικό _μανικιούρ-πεντικιούρ_.


----------



## Earion (Jul 19, 2015)

Γιατί πάτε μακριά; *νυχάδικο*


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2015)

Έτσι μπράβο. Μας έφαγε η ξενομανία εμάς.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2015)

Μα βρε Νικελ, τι νεολογισμός ειναι αυτός; Τα nail bar ήταν προϊόν της προ της οικονομικής ύφεσης του 2008 εποχής εν τη Εσπερία. Μιλάμε για είδος που κλείνει δεκαπενταετία. Τώρα πέρασε στα λεξικά που έχει αρχίσει να φθίνει;


----------



## nickel (Jul 20, 2015)

Προφανώς δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ για το πότε ξυπνάνε τα αγγλικά (ή τα ελληνικά) λεξικά. Ευθύνομαι για το πότε αντιλαμβάνομαι εγώ μια κατάσταση, μια έλλειψη. Ελπίζω ωστόσο να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι τα νυχάδικα και τα nail bars δεν ήταν στις προτεραιότητές μου. Εδώ κάνουν μαύρα μάτια τα παραδοσιακά μπαρ να με δουν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2015)

SBE said:


> Μα βρε Νικελ, τι νεολογισμός ειναι αυτός; Τα nail bar ήταν προϊόν της προ της οικονομικής ύφεσης του 2008 εποχής εν τη Εσπερία. Μιλάμε για είδος που κλείνει δεκαπενταετία. Τώρα πέρασε στα λεξικά που έχει αρχίσει να φθίνει;



Όχι μόνο δεκαπενταετία: Θυμάμαι τo 1995 στα Στέιτς τα νυχάδικα στις μεγάλες δόξες τους. Σε κάθε δύο μικρομάγαζα, το ένα έγραφε Νails. Like scraping on the chalkboard of my nerves.


----------



## SBE (Jul 20, 2015)

Κάπου εκεί ξεκίνησε η τρέλα, νομίζω, και η πρώτη φορά που πρόσεξα νύχια Νοσφεράτου ήταν στους Ολυμπιακούς της Σεούλ, με την Φλόρενς Γκρίφιθ-Τζόινερ.


----------



## sarant (Jul 21, 2015)

*λιταρχισμός / austerocracy*

τη φιλοσοφία της υπερλιτότητας, ή του «λιταρχισμού», σύμφωνα με έναν όρο που τον πρωτοείδα γραμμένο σε άρθρο του Ιγνάσιο Ραμονέ και ο οποίος συνδέει σε σάρκα μία τη λιτότητα και τον αυταρχισμό (Μπουκάλας).


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2015)

Δεν μας λέει όμως ο Παντελής ποιος ήταν ο όρος στο άρθρο του Ραμονέ. Από austérité και autarchisme, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε austarchisme (και κάτι αντίστοιχο, στα αγγλικά, austerity και autarchism / autocracy). Ωστόσο, το austerocracy δεν περιέχει εμφανή αυταρχισμό. Η -κρατία (-cracy) δείχνει ότι επικρατεί η φιλοσοφία και η πολιτική της λιτότητας, σκέτη. Λιτοκρατία;


----------



## sarant (Jul 22, 2015)

Δίκιο έχεις, δεν το πρόσεξα αυτό. To austarchisme δεν γκουγκλίζεται (δεν γκουγκλιζόταν) ενώ το austerocracy βγάζει 5-6 ευρήματα. Ναι, λιτοκρατία.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2015)

*λαϊκοενωτικός* που έχει σχέση με τη λαϊκή ενότητα ή τη Λαϊκή Ενότητα (το υπό τον Π. Λαφαζάνη αντιμνημονιακό μέτωπο).

Το άκουσα σήμερα το πρωί, αλλά γραμμένο το πρωτοείδα στα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου. Έτσι η πρώτη σχετική σύμφραση δεν είναι «λαϊκοενωτικό σάλπισμα» ή «λαϊκοενωτική διακήρυξη» ή «λαϊκοενωτικές πρωτοβουλίες» και τα παρόμοια, αλλά τα «λαϊκοενωτικά μεζεδάκια». Αυτά έχει προς το παρόν το μενού...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2015)

pidyo said:


> *οικοσελίδα*· κυπριακή απόδοση του home page (αρχική σελίδα στα καλαμαρίστικα).


Η λέξη λημματογραφείται στο ΧΛΝΓ (για την κυπριακή χρήση).


----------



## pidyo (Aug 29, 2015)

*αγορέ*· αγορίστικο (κούρεμα, μαλλί, λουκ). 

Αστείος ιδιωματισμός, που μεταπλάθει στο πιο φρανσέ μια καθ' όλα ελληνική και τρέχουσα λέξη ώστε να την εντάξει καλύτερα στο register της ιδιολέκτου της μόδας. Αν κρίνω από το πόσο συχνός είναι στα ηλεκτρονικά ΜΜΕ, πρέπει να συνηθίζεται αρκετά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 29, 2015)

pidyo said:


> *αγορέ*· αγορίστικο (κούρεμα, μαλλί, λουκ).
> 
> Αστείος ιδιωματισμός, που μεταπλάθει στο πιο φρανσέ μια καθ' όλα ελληνική και τρέχουσα λέξη ώστε να την εντάξει καλύτερα στο register της ιδιολέκτου της μόδας. Αν κρίνω από το πόσο συχνός είναι στα ηλεκτρονικά ΜΜΕ, πρέπει να συνηθίζεται αρκετά.


Συνηθίζεται τόσο, που λημματογραφείται στο ΧΛΝΓ.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 29, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Συνηθίζεται τόσο, που λημματογραφείται στο ΧΛΝΓ.



A, έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω φαίνεται. Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2015)

*διακοψιμότητα* Στη βάση Teleterm υπάρχει καταχώριση *διακοψιμότητα χρήστη = user interruptibility* (χωρίς ερμήνευμα, αφού πρόκειται για γλωσσάρι). Για τα ενεργειακά, αποσπάσματα από δημοσιεύματα:

*Γκουγκλιές*

Παράδειγμα χρήσης (από *εδώ*):

Την αντίθεσή τους στην εφαρμογή του μέτρου της «διακοψιμότητας» που οδηγεί σε μειώσεις των τιμολογίων ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για τις βιομηχανίες εκφράζουν με κοινή ανακοίνωση η Ένωση Αιολικής Ενέργειας (ΕΛΕΤΑΕΝ) και ο Σύνδεσμος Μικρών Υδροηλεκτρικών Έργων.

Η ρύθμιση για τη διακοψιμότητα προβλέπει μειώσεις τιμολογίων με αντάλλαγμα τον περιορισμό της παροχής ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας σε περιόδους αιχμής οι οποίες ωστόσο προβλέπεται ότι θα χρηματοδοτούνται από το λογαριασμό των ανανεώσιμων πηγών.

Οι δύο οργανώσεις υποστηρίζουν ότι το μέτρο στοχεύει στην απευθείας επιδότηση της βιομηχανίας χωρίς καμία ουσιαστική αντιπαροχή, ότι επί του παρόντος δεν υφίσταται πραγματική ανάγκη υπηρεσιών διακοψιμότητας και ότι αποτελεί στην πράξη ένα νέο φόρο ενώ επισημαίνουν τη διαφωνία τους με τη διακριτική μεταχείριση των μονάδων συμπαραγωγής ηλεκτρισμού και θερμότητας ως προς την επιβάρυνση για τη διακοψιμότητα. 

Και άλλο παράδειγμα (από *εδώ*):

Η αναλυτική επιστολή με τις αντιρρήσεις της τρόικας για την «ελληνική» ρύθμιση της διακοψιμότητας όπως όλα δείχνουν δεν θα φανεί αρκετή για να μπλοκαριστεί το μέτρο. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του EnergyPress εντός της εβδομάδας αναμένεται να υπογραφεί και να ανακοινωθεί η υπουργική απόφαση που εκκρεμούσε προκειμένου να ξεκινήσει να εφαρμόζεται το μέτρο.

Θυμίζουμε ότι σύμφωνα με το νόμο που έχει ψηφιστεί καθιερώνεται το μέτρο της «διακοψιμότητας», δηλαδή της δυνατότητας σύναψης ειδικών συμβάσεων ανάμεσα στον ΑΔΜΗΕ και σε μεγάλους καταναλωτές ρεύματος, βάσει των οποίων ο ΑΔΜΗΕ, όταν έχει ανάγκη, να μειώνει μέχρι ένα συμφωνημένο σημείο την παρεχόμενη προς αυτούς ισχύ, και σε αντιστάθμισμα προσφέρει μειωμένο τιμολόγιο ρεύματος. Το κόστος του μέτρου θα επιβαρύνει τους παραγωγούς ρεύματος, μέσω του «Μεταβατικού Τέλους Ασφάλειας Εφοδιασμού», ωστόσο μέχρι σήμερα βρίσκεται σε εκκρεμότητα η υπογραφή της υπουργικής απόφασης για τον τελικό επιμερισμό αυτού του κόστους.

Και άλλη περιγραφή *εδώ*:

Αν και οι λεπτομέρειες της ρύθμισης δεν έχουν γνωστοποιηθεί, η διακοψιμότητα είναι μια υπηρεσία που προσφέρεται από μεγάλους καταναλωτές, βάσει της οποίας μειώνεται η ζήτηση από τη μεριά τους, όποτε αυτό ζητηθεί από το διαχειριστή του συστήματος καθώς υπάρχει η σχετική ανάγκη (μικρή προσφορά ισχύος και μεγάλη ζήτηση, απότομη πτώση της παραγωγής των ΑΠΕ κλπ).

Για αυτή τους την υπηρεσία, οι καταναλωτές αμείβονται - επί της ουσίας τους παρέχεται έκπτωση στο κόστος ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας - προκειμένου να έχουν κίνητρο να συμμετάσχουν στη διαδικασία.

Η διακοψιμότητα αποτελούσε ένα πάγιο αίτημα της βιομηχανίας καθώς ως μέτρο εφαρμόζεται σε αρκετές χώρες παρέχοντας ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα στην τοπική βαριά βιομηχανία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2015)

*δασόκτημα* το,  κτήμα που αποτελεί μέρος δασικής έκτασης (όπως του Τατοΐου ή του Συγγρού)


----------



## nickel (Dec 16, 2015)

*νεομνημονιακός* όρος που, προς το παρόν, χρησιμοποιείται για την κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΑΝΕΛ από το σύνολο σχεδόν της αντιπολίτευσης, ιδίως της εξωκοινοβουλευτικής. 

Θα μπορούσε να είναι, ως προς την ουσία της αλλά όχι ως προς τη συχνότητα της χρήσης της, και μια από τις λέξεις της χρονιάς.

Στου Σαραντάκου ψηφίζουμε, όπως κάθε χρόνο, για τη λέξη της χρονιάς. Από τον τελικό κατάλογο οι πρόσφατοι νεολογισμοί (όχι οπωσδήποτε του 2015) είναι:

*απ 
Βαρουφίτσες 
γκρέξιτ 
δημιουργική ασάφεια 
κέντρο ταυτοποίησης 
πρώτη φορά αριστερά
ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ
χοτ σποτ*


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2015)

*κορεκτίλα* η η πολιτική ορθότητα, σε όρο που κάνει σαφή την απαξιωτική χροιά (όπως π.χ. στα _σαπίλα, ποδαρίλα_).

http://www.slang.gr/lemma/17312-korektila

Υπάρχει πόλεμος πολιτισμών, αλλά η πολιτική κορεκτίλα δεν μας άφηνε να το δούμε.
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.article&id=43900

Βλακωδώς η κορεκτίλα (θα τα διαλύσει τα λεξικά· αλήθεια, τους λαθρεπιβάτες πώς θα τους λέμε για να μην τους «προσβάλλουμε»;…) τους ονομάζει «παράτυπους μετανάστες».
http://www.athensvoice.gr/article/city-news-voices/πολιτικη/η-νύχτα-των-σαλτιμπάγκων

Ή μήπως έπαθαν μια κορεκτίλα επειδή άκουσαν στην Τι-Βι να τους αποκαλούν «κουκουλοφόρους»; 
http://www.kathimerini.gr/730404/op...-sthles/politikh-flyaria-kakwn-epixeirhmatiwn


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> *λαϊκίζω* = κάνω λάικ στο Φ/Β



Νομίζω ότι ο όρος μπορεί να μετακινηθεί από τις Λεξιπλασίες στους νεολογισμούς των μέσων κοινωνικής δικτύωσης.

Ελπίζω τον ίδιο δρόμο να ακολουθήσει και ο όρος που διάβασα σήμερα και τον βρήκα πολύ πετυχημένο: *ο τοιχοδεσπότης*.

Τον βρήκα σε εμβριθέστατη τρισέλιδη (!) μελέτη για τα διαφορετικά είδη των λάικ στο Facebook, στο Books' Journal αυτού του μήνα.


----------



## sarant (Dec 29, 2015)

Όχι να το παινευτώ, αλλά τον τοιχοδεσπότη τον έχω λανσάρει εγώ ή τουλάχιστον και εγώ -βέβαια επειδή το φβ δεν έχει δυνατότητα αναζήτησης, δεν μπορούμε να το ερευνήσουμε περισσότερο.

Το "λαϊκίζω" το λέμε στα αστεία, όταν θες να πεις "βάζω λάικ" μάλλον "λαϊκάρω" θα πεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Άντε τώρα να εξοικειωθώ με τη γλώσσα μιας χώρας απ' όπου προτιμώ να μην περνάω. 

Εσύ λοιπόν, εκτός από νικοδεσπότης, είσαι και τοιχοδεσπότης...


----------



## Earion (Dec 29, 2015)

Και τι θα γίνει με το ήδη καθιερωμένο ρήμα *λαϊκίζω*;*** και τα παράγωγα του _λαϊκισμός_; Θα το υποκαταστήσει η νέα σημασία*;

*Σε σημερινή (29.12.2015) αναζήτηση στο Γούγλη οι εκατό πρώτες ανευρέσεις είχαν την παλιά σημασία.*

* *Δεν υπάρχει σε ΛΝΕΓκαι ΛΚΝ, υπάρχει στο Χρηστικό.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι το _λαϊκίζω_ με τη σημασία «χαϊδεύω τα αφτιά του λαού» είναι καθιερωμένο και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπερδευτεί η χρήση του με τη χρήση του φατσομπουκικού ρήματος.

Και το άλλο όμως, μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται με χιουμοριστική διάθεση και να σταθεί χωρίς παρερμηνείες. Στο μεγάλο κείμενο που διάβασα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να παρεξηγηθεί. Δεν ήθελε ο συγγραφέας να λέει συνέχεια «κάνω λάικ». Αντιθέτως, βρήκε την ευκαιρία να δείξει την ευπλαστότητα της γλώσσας, φτιάχνοντας και ενδιαφέροντα παράγωγα:


λαϊκίζεις και συ, για να μη θεωρηθείς μίζερος
όταν κάποιος στενός φίλος ή φίλη σου ζητούν πριβέ να λαϊκίσεις ένα ποστ ή σχόλιο τους
Πιστεύουν ότι αν λαϊκίζουν αβέρτα, χωρίς αυτοσυγκράτηση, το λάικ τους θα καταντήσει νόμισμα πληθωριστικό χωρίς αντίκρισμα
δεν συμπίπτει κατ΄ ανάγκη με την ερμηνεία αυτού που το έγραψε ή άλλων λαϊκισάντων
Ήπια μορφή αυτο-λαϊκισμού
έχουμε τσακωθεί, φιλιώνουμε και μετά αλληλολαϊκιζόμαστε καναδυό φορές απανωτά για να επισφραγίσουμε την εκεχειρία

(Βέβαια, όπως αποτόλμησε το _αλληλολαϊκιζόμαστε_, έπρεπε να αποτολμήσει και τον _αυτολαϊκισμό_ χωρίς ενωτικό.)


----------



## rogne (Dec 29, 2015)

sarant said:


> Το "λαϊκίζω" το λέμε στα αστεία, όταν θες να πεις "βάζω λάικ" μάλλον "λαϊκάρω" θα πεις.



Ε ναι, το "-άρω" είναι η καθιερωμένη κατάληξη σε κάτι τέτοια: τουιτάρω, σπαμάρω, μπολντάρω κλπ. Πλάκα έχει βέβαια το "λαϊκίζω", δύσκολο ν' αντισταθείς στον πειρασμό. Eχει παίξει και τόσο πολύ στην τηλεόραση που του ταιριάζει να γίνει αγνώριστο για τις ανάγκες των sm. 

Edit: Τα "αλληλολαϊκιζόμαστε", "αυτολαϊκισμός" κλπ. μεγαλώνουν κι άλλο τον πειρασμό...


----------



## Earion (Dec 29, 2015)

Κάτι ενδιαφέρον:

*3*

*Meaning Ruptures and Meaningful Eruptions in the Service of Rhetoric: Populist Flare-Up Hits the Greek Political Pitch*

_Eliza Kitis and E. Dimitris Kitis_
​ 
The present chapter focuses on the use of the term ‘populism’ in the European political scene, and more specifically in the political arena of a European country in crisis, Greece. Its aim is to show how political terms can develop new senses, or even subvert their old ones, and how these terms with the newly acquired sense can be a prime weapon in the rhetorical and ultimately political arsenal of politicians, in order to serve their intents and purposes, create a ‘Self and us’ position vis-a-vis an ‘Other’ position in a polarized antagonistic schema of common-sense ‘us’ and extremist ‘them’, discredit ‘Other’ policies and rally people around their own ‘common-sense’ beneficial policies and practices, forging political ideologies of polarization. In this process, a term signifying a political movement or programme, an ideology or a political practice becomes prey to the purposes of strategic processes of depoliticization adopted by political parties with their own political agendas. The claims are also supported by findings from applying the methodology of corpus linguistics. The scope of this chapter falls squarely within the purview of institutional powerful language use.

*3.1 Introduction*

Our interest in this topic was motivated by an almost ubiquitous use of the terms ‘populism' and ‘populist’ in the context of Greek politics and, more generally, social life. This wide use of the terms across the board is sharply contrasted to the political and social landscape in the UK, USA and South Africa, countries where English is the official and main language of the press and the mass media in general. In these countries, there is hardly any talk of populism and the term does not appear to enjoy wide currency in public discourse, even though it originates from the political scene in the USA.

As the topic of this study is the concepts and terms of ‘populist’ and ‘populism’, including derivatives, and their current use in the field of politics and social life, it is instructive, not just to explore the meaning of the terms, but also, in a gesture of enlightening its current meaning, to briefly trace back the emergence and evolution of the notion as applied to certain political movements and views, behaviours or attitudes. Populism is a term with a very wide scope of application, ranging from politics to literature, signifying certain ideologies and views relating to living, civil rights and government. The first use of the term, however, appears to be in the name of the Populist Party or People’s Party established in the USA in 1892 by disaffected farmers demanding free coinage silver, a graduated income tax and government control of monopolies; the members of this party were naturally called populists, while their manifesto was summed up as populism.

[...]

In the next section, we will present some examples of the use of the terms in the Greek context, in which we anticipated that the issue of populism has been exacerbated as we identified an increased use of the term in public discourse, while in section 3.3 we will concentrate on the linguistic terms in the Greek context, their definitions and morphological make-up, with a view to deriving possible insights into their meaning from this linguistic exploration. In section 3.4 we will concentrate on the terms and their meanings in the English language, while in section 3.5 we will discuss their semantics with a focus on their pejorative connotation in some uses. In section 3.6 we present the adopted methodology of corpus linguistics, which will provide quantitative evidence for the tentative claims we make regarding the frequency of the terms in public discourse and their evolutionary semantics; we will also briefly present the corpora used. In section 3.7 we present the findings from the application of this methodology to our corpora and in section 3.8 we concentrate on a small corpus consisting of the present Prime Minister’s public speeches over nine months in 2014, with an eye on his use of the terms in question and some related ones. We discuss the findings in section 3.9 and conclude in the final section.

*3.2 Populism in the Greek context*

The main aim of this section is to illustrate the widespread use of the term ‘populism’ across all domains of public discourse in Greece. The translational equivalent term for ‘populism’ in Greek is λαϊκισμός _(laikismos), _and it has a similar etymology: just as the English term originates from Latin _populus _(people), so, too, the Greek term originates from the term signifying ‘people’ (λαός / laos). The derivational suffixes in both languages are also similar, _-ism _and _-ismos, _both signifying a set of beliefs.

For someone being exposed to both the British and the Greek mass media on a daily basis it is all too obvious that the term ‘populism’ and its related terms occur quite rarely in the British mass media, while the Greek public discourse abounds with these terms. It is also interesting to note that, while in English there is no verb signifying a verbal or actional populist attitude or behaviour, in the Greek language there has been a recent coinage of a verbal form used always pejoratively to castigate ‘populist’ behaviour or actions; we will translate this verbal form by coining a counterpart in English: ‘populize’. This liberty will help us translate the Greek examples into English, though the asterisk is used to show unacceptability of form. The verbal form in Greek is underlined (all translations throughout are ours):

1. Όταν η Άνγκελα λαϊκίζει “When Angela [Merkel] *populizes” (newspaper headline, 31 August 2013)

2. Ακόμη και οι Γερμανοί πολιτικοί λαϊκίζουν ασύστολα. “Even German politicians *populize unashamedly” (newspaper headline, 31 August 2013)

3. Ο Βενιζέλος έριξε με πραξικόπημα τον Παπανδρέου και λαϊκίζει. “Venizelos [Minister] overthrew Papandreou [PM] and *populizes”(headline, 2014).

από το συλλογικό έργο : _The Exercise of Power in Communication: Devices, Reception and Reaction_, edited by Rainer Schulze, Hanna Pishwa 

https://books.google.gr/books?id=Hv...9JDeg4HhDoAQgqMAQ#v=onepage&q=λαϊκίζω&f=false


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2015)

rogne said:


> Ε ναι, το "-άρω" είναι η καθιερωμένη κατάληξη σε κάτι τέτοια: τουιτάρω, σπαμάρω, μπολντάρω κλπ. Πλάκα έχει βέβαια το "λαϊκίζω", δύσκολο ν' αντισταθείς στον πειρασμό. Eχει παίξει και τόσο πολύ στην τηλεόραση που του ταιριάζει να γίνει αγνώριστο για τις ανάγκες των sm.
> 
> Edit: Τα "αλληλολαϊκιζόμαστε", "αυτολαϊκισμός" κλπ. μεγαλώνουν κι άλλο τον πειρασμό...



Σωστό, αλλά με θέλγει άλλη κατάληξη ώστε να αποφεύγεται η σύγχυση, το _λαϊκώνω / λαϊκώνομαι_, που δίνει και ουσιαστικό μακριά από τον _λαϊκισμό_: το _λάικωμα_, το _αλληλολάικωμα_, το _αυτολάικωμα_, κάτω στα λακκώματα, στων σοσιαλμυδιών τα χώματα, που σηκώνεται ο λαϊκωμός. Το κακό είναι ότι μόνο άλλοι δύο το προτιμούν:



> Κι όταν αναρτώ "Back to business", και το ... λαϊκώνει πάραυτα ο manager, εννοούμε "Back to business."





> Και, κατά τα άλλα, λαϊκώνει το "Όταν το δάχτυλο έδειχνε το φεγγάρι, ο ηλίθιος κοίταζε το δάχτυλο".



Το λαϊκίζειν εστί αποδομείν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 3, 2016)

Ας μην ξεχνάμε επίσης ότι υπάρχει και το (εκ)λαϊκεύω...


----------



## pidyo (Jan 15, 2016)

pidyo said:


> Ορντολιμπεραλισμός = ordoliberalism



Για τον ορντολιμπεραλισμό στη σημερινή Γερμανία (για τους γαλλόφωνους).

[αυτό σε κάποιο πολιτικό νήμα θα έπρεπε να πάει αλλά δεν ήξερα σε ποιο]


----------



## TheGreatUniter (Jun 15, 2016)

*Φιλελέ*;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2016)

TheGreatUniter said:


> *Φιλελέ*;


Φωνάζεις κάποιο μέλος ειδικά ή σε απασχολεί κάτι συγκεκριμένο γλωσσικά; :)


----------



## sarant (Dec 1, 2017)

Κοντεύει να τελειώσει το 2017 και δεν έχει μπει λέξη σε αυτό το νήμα, οπότε ας βάλω νεολογισμό τη *φορολοταρία* που έκανε προχτές την πρώτη της κλήρωση.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2017)

Μπράβο. Και για το φρεσκάρισμα του νήματος και για τον καραμπινάτο νεολογισμό. Θα πρέπει να δούμε τι λαβράκια θα μαζέψουμε αυτές τις μέρες.

Και μια και μίλησα για ψάρι, μια λέξη που επιδιώκει να καθιερωθεί (αν και δεν έχει φτάσει ακόμα τις 100 γκουγκλιές) είναι το *ψαροφαγείο* (η πιο καθωσπρέπει ονομασία της ψαροταβέρνας). Περιέργως, όχι _ιχθυοφαγείο_.


----------



## nickel (Dec 15, 2017)

*ενδεκαδάτος* που ανήκει στη βασική ενδεκάδα μιας ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2018)

*δημοκρατορία*
από τις λέξεις _δημοκρατία_ + _δικτατορία_
https://www.google.gr/search?q="δημ..."+OR+"δημοκρατορίες"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

*δημοκράτορας*
https://www.google.gr/search?q="δημ...α"+OR+"δημοκράτορες"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Νομίζω ότι βασίστηκε στη γαλλική _démocrature_.
http://bbouillon.free.fr/univ/ling/fichiers/morpholex/democr.htm


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 26, 2018)

Μια λέξη που χρησιμοποιούμε εμείς οι ποδηλάτες (αλλά και οι μοτοσυκλετιστές, ίσως και από παλιότερα) είναι ο *σύντροχος*, από το _συν + τροχός_ κατ' αναλογία με το _σύντροφος_. Τη βρίσκω και με παλιότερη σημασία «σύμφωνος».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2019)

*winterization > προχείμαση*

Στην πραγματικότητα, πρόκειται για λεξιπλασία, αλλά θα ήθελα να την προτείνω ως χρήσιμο νεολογισμό. Φίλος με ρώτησε πώς αποδίδεται στα ελληνικά το αγγλικό winterization, δηλ. η προετοιμασία π.χ. ενός σπιτιού ή ενος πλοίου για να χρησιμοποιηθεί τον χειμώνα (όχι να απαγγιάσει, όχι για να ξεχειμωνιάσει). Είδα ελάχιστα ευρήματα «χειμωνοποίησης» που μου φαίνονται ακατάλληλα (και αμφίσημα, π.χ. θα μπρούσαμε να μιλήσουμε για «πυρηνική χειμωνοποίηση» μετά από έναν πυρηνικό πόλεμα), οπότε του πρότεινα την *προχείμαση*. Ο φίλος την αποδέχτηκε ασμένως, οπότε η λεξιπλασία αυτή ίσως φανεί χρήσιμη και κάπου αλλού.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 21, 2019)

Στο Google υπάρχει ένα και μοναδικό εύρημα της λέξης «*προχειμασία*» από ελληνολατινικό λεξικό, με τον εξής ορισμό: _praveniens statos dies tempestas_. Μπορεί κανείς να μας το μεταφράσει, μήπως και έχει αυτή την έννοια;


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2019)

Ναι, κανονικά είναι ο πρώιμος χειμώνας, η πρώιμη κακοκαιρία. Αλλά πάει αυτή, ξεχάστηκε.


----------



## Earion (Jan 1, 2021)

nickel said:


> *apophenia*, our very human tendency to see patterns in random or meaningless data


*Apophenia *(Wikipedia)
is the tendency to perceive meaningful connections between unrelated things. The term (German: _Apophänie_) was coined by psychiatrist Klaus Conrad in his 1958 publication on the beginning stages of *schizophrenia*. He defined it as "unmotivated seeing of connections [accompanied by] a specific feeling of abnormal meaningfulness". He described the early stages of delusional thought as self-referential, over-interpretations of actual sensory perceptions, as opposed to hallucinations.

*Medical definition of Apophenia*
In psychology, the perception of connections and meaningfulness in unrelated things. Apophenia can be a normal phenomenon or an abnormal one, as in paranoid schizophrenia when the patient sees ominous patterns where there are none.

*Τι είναι η Αποφένια;*





Τι Είναι η Αποφένια; | George Ioannidis official website







www.apophenia.gr


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 1, 2021)

Πάντως από το γερμανικό θα επέστρεφε στα ελληνικά ως _αποφαίνεια._


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2021)

Μάλλον *αποφάνεια*, αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο.


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 1, 2021)

Δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ σόι το «αποφένια»

Το «αποφάνεια» είναι, ως φαίνεται, προσφορότερο (καθώς και ο προλαλήσας ανέφερε):

apophenia = αποφάνεια: η τάση των ανθρώπων να βλέπουν σχέδια σε τυχαία γεγονότα

https://www.psychologynow.gr/arthra.../nevropsyxologia/4860-orologia-egkefalou.html



Κι εδώ «αποφάνεια»

http://www.kleidarithmos.gr/main/books/85051/files/assets/common/downloads/publication.pdf

https://www.academia.edu/41360118/Φύλο_κανονικό_και_φύλο_κανονικόμορφο_1ο_μέρος_


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2021)

Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να βρούμε και το πρωτότυπο του Κόνραντ γιατί εγώ βρίσκω τον ξένο όρο και σαν *apophanie*.



https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=%22Conrad%22+%22apophanie%22


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 1, 2021)

Apophänie, βλέπω στα Περιεχόμενα:

https://www.blickinsbuch.de/item/3859bd5aa88aabb2bd14ab79ef327f58


----------



## nickel (Jan 1, 2021)

OK, το βλέπω τώρα και στον ορισμό της Wikipedia.


----------



## Earion (Jan 2, 2021)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με το *αποφάνεια*.

Όπως λέει το *Slate* : Conrad coined _apophanie_ (from the Greek _apo_, away, and _phaenein_, to show).
Επομένως θα το συνθέσουμε κι αυτό ομαλά στο πρότυπο των σύνθετων με δεύτερο στοιχείο το --φάνεια.

αφάνεια
διαφάνεια
αληθοφάνεια
ηλιοφάνεια
σοβαροφάνεια
επιφάνεια (και Επιφάνεια)
θεοφάνεια (αλλά, προσοχή, τα Θεοφάνια)
νυκτοφάνεια
αγγελοφάνεια
φασματοφάνεια
σταυροφάνεια
βλ. *εδώ*.

Βλέπω και _αντιφάνεια, ιθυφάνεια, χρυσοφάνεια_
και εφήμερους νεολογισμούς: πολιτικοφάνεια, ανδροφάνεια, ετεροφάνεια


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2021)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντως από το γερμανικό θα επέστρεφε στα ελληνικά ως _αποφαίνεια._


Χωρίς να μπαίνω στην ουσία αν καλώς το χρησιμοποίησε έτσι ο Κόνραντ, το γερμανικό ä σε κατασκευή ελληνοπρεπών όρων χρησιμοποιείται για την απόδοση του -αι-. Αλλιώς ο Κόνραντ θα είχε προτείνει _Apophenie_. Βέβαια, εμείς αλλιώς τα συνθέτουμε αυτά όπως τα συγκέντρωσε ο Εάριον.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2021)

Το είδα αυτό, δόκτορα, και το κατάλαβα. Είναι πιθανό να παρασύρθηκε ο Κόνραντ από το _αποφαίνειν_ και να πάτησε εκεί πάνω. Θεωρώ, ωστόσο, (και εγώ) ότι εμείς πρέπει να το προσαρμόσουμε στα δικά μας — έστω κι αν αυτό δεν γίνεται πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2021)

Παίρνω τα βασικά από το Βικιλεξικό, που δείχνει εξαιρετικά αντανακλαστικά:

*ταφώνας*
(ο ταφώνας, του ταφώνα, οι ταφώνες, των ταφώνων), όπως «αγώνας»
_Ετυμολογία_
ταφώνας < (λόγιο) αρχαία ελληνική ταφών, ταφεών (χώρος ταφής) από την αιτιατική «τὸν ταφῶνα» με κατάληξη -ώνας
(νεολογισμός) χώρος με τάφους λόγω μιας πανδημίας




__





ταφώνας - Βικιλεξικό







el.wiktionary.org





Το τωρινό παράδειγμα αναπαράγει την αγανάκτηση αναγνώστη της Καθημερινής για τη χρήση της νεόπλαστης λέξης από τον δήμαρχο Θεσσαλονίκης. Θα μπορούσε να προστεθεί σε αντίστιξη η βούλα αναγνώρισης από τον καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη, που έγραψε στο Facebook:

Η λέξη *ταφών(ας)* καλώς επαναχρησιμοποιήθηκε προσφάτως εντασσόμενη στο σύστημα τής Ελληνικής (αρχαίας και νέας) στο οποίο με την παραγωγική κατάληξη *-ών(ας)* σχηματίζονται περιληπτικά ουσιαστικά που δηλώνουν τον τόπο όπου υπάρχουν πράγματα ή πρόσωπα και συνεκδοχικώς τα ίδια τα πράγματα/πρόσωπα: _ελαι-ώνας, αμπελ-ώνας, αχυρ-ώνας, πευκ-ώνας, πλαταμ-ώνας, περιστερι-ώνας, πορτοκαλε-ώνας, στρατ-ώνας, ξεν-ώνας, κοιτ-ώνας_ κ.ά.

Δεν θεωρώ ότι η σημασία πρέπει να περιοριστεί σε πανδημίες. Εκτός από τη χρήση του _ταφώνα_ και του _ταφεώνα_ σε αρχαίες επιγραφές (ερμήνευμα: τόπος ταφής, νεκροταφείο, κοιμητήριο), βρίσκω και νεότερη χρήση, πριν από την πανδημία. Για τουλάχιστον μία δεκαετία βλέπω να γράφουν για «ταφώνες νηπίων».



https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=%22%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%8E%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%82+%CF%84%CF%89%CE%BD+%CE%BD%CE%B7%CF%80%CE%AF%CF%89%CE%BD%22+OR+%22%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%8E%CE%BD%CE%B5%CF%82+%CE%BD%CE%B7%CF%80%CE%AF%CF%89%CE%BD%22


----------



## sarant (Jan 24, 2021)

Πολύ καλά ρεφλέξ, πράγματι, το Βικιλεξικό!


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2021)

*metaverse > μετασύμπαν*

*metaverse*
Pronunciation /ˈmɛtəvəːs/
noun 
_Computing_
A virtual-reality space in which users can interact with a computer-generated environment and other users.
The weblog explores the convergence of the metaverse with the real life practice of architecture.
Thankfully, the game has online origins, so is blessed with an enormous internet metaverse of hints, tips and strategies, as well as a scarily in-depth history.
The book explores the personal and social identities being shaped in the metaverse at the beginning of the 21st century.
Origin
1990s blend of _meta-_ (sense 3) + and _universe_.








METAVERSE | Definition of METAVERSE by Oxford Dictionary on Lexico.com also meaning of METAVERSE


What is the definition of METAVERSE? What is the meaning of METAVERSE? How do you use METAVERSE in a sentence? What are synonyms for METAVERSE?




www.lexico.com





Οι σταθεροί εικονικοί διαδικτυακοί πολυχρηστικοί κόσμοι, που αναπτύσσονται συνεργατικά από τους χρήστες και προσομοιώνουν ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν στον ψηφιακό χώρο (π.χ. Second Life) ονομάζονται μετασύμπαντα (metaverses).
*Facebook: Το κάνει… «μετασύμπαν» ο ιδρυτής του τα επόμενα 5 χρόνια…* Μια εφαρμογή του μετασύμπαντος που περιέγραψε είχε να κάνει με τη δυνατότητα να μεταπηδάς εικονικά σε μια 3D συναυλία, αφού προηγουμένως την παρακολουθούσες σε οθόνη κινητού.

Ώρα να ενημερωθεί και το:





μετασύμπαν - Βικιλεξικό







el.wiktionary.org


----------



## SBE (Jul 27, 2021)

Αν δεν είχε επεξήγηση θα νόμιζα ότι είναι είδος ποίησης.


----------

